# Ich bin raus aus dem Leichtbau - Thread, been there, done that



## Fitnessfahrer (19. November 2010)

Hallo Biker-Freunde,

Auf die Frage, ab wann Leichtbau kontraproduktiv wird, wurde mein Thread einfach gelöscht und keine PM eines Moderators, nichts.

Ich bau mir gerade ein BeOne auf, ein sehr schöner Carbon Rahmen, durchaus geeignet für Leichtbau. Habe mich relativ lange mit Leichtbau auseinandergesetzt, für mich ist Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit viel wichtiger wie ein möglichst leichtes Rad, ich sitze auf dem Teil und will nicht aufgrund von Materialfehlern stürzen. Auch Wartungsintensität spielt füür mich eine Rolle, möchte lieber fahren als bauen. Also lieber 0.5 bis 1.5 kg mehr ans Rad und gut ist.

So wird nun aus der Formula R1 eine Saint, aus max. 180mm Scheiben doch 203er mit einer schwereren Gabel, aus der XTR-Gruppe eine XT 2011 mit XTR 2011 Schalthebeln und ein stabiler 1500 bis 1700g Laufradsatz statt einem 1350 bis 1450er. Ich bin weit weg von einem Profi oder auch nur gutem Marathonfahrer. Bin reichlich frustriert von der Ignoranz im Leichtbauforum.

Ist so etwas schon diskutiert worden ?

Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende, Biker-Grüsse, Eugen.


----------



## chaz (19. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. November 2010)

ich kann deinen frust, dass der thread einfach so gelöscht wurde, nur zu gut verstehen! 

aber wenn du mal dein projekt genau durchleuchtest, dann wirst du feststellen, dass das auch mit vernünftigem leichtbau nicht mehr im entferntesten was zu tun hat. ob XT oder XTR ist sicher nicht ausschlaggebend. aber zwischen einer R1 und einer saint liegen nun mal welten. und diverse bremsen, die deinem sicherheitsbedürfnis sicher genau so nachkommen, ohne in die gewichtsliga von saint & co vorzustoßen. eine 203mm scheibe fahre ich nicht mal am AM fully, und damit wurden schon 1000hm am stück ohne fading und ohne saint vernichtet. ein 1700g LRS ist auch ne sache, die man heut zu tage im endurobetrieb ohne angst eines ausfalls betreiben kann. da darf man dann durchaus die frage stellen: hat das, was du vor hast, wirklich was mit leichtbau zu tun? ich finde, nein

ich weiß nicht, welchen BeOne du gekauft hast. wenn es aber einer der ca. 1000g schweren HT rahmen ist, dann schraubst du bei DEM aufbau nun teile ran, die weit über das leistungsvermögen des rahmens rausgehen. 

ein normaler aufbauthread ist sicher immer willkommen, weil er anregung und unterhaltung bietet, aber deiner war halt schlicht im falschen forum platziert


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (19. November 2010)

Hi Sharky,

Ich war wirklich sehr daran interessiert, gute infos und tips bezüglich eines qualitativ sehr gutem und aber auch leichtem hardtail zu erhalten. Wenn ich einen BWM M3 kaufe, erhalte ich bessere performance und bessere qualität zu einem höheren preis verglichen zu einem 335i.

Wenn ich ein leichtes Fahrrad ( ich meine ein wirklich leichtes ) baue, erhalte ich bessere performance und schlechtere qualität zu einem höheren preis.

Wie ist das zu begründen. F1-Niveau im leichtbau ? - Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, bei all dieser bastelei.

Mein sicherheitsbedürfnis basiert darauf, dass ich kein rad-profi bin, ich verdiene mein geld anders. 1kg rahmen, ja.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2010)

Was verletzter Stolz doch so alles anrichten kann.

Eine Saint hat an einem Carbon-Hardtail nu echt nix verloren.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ich einen BWM M3 kaufe, erhalte ich bessere performance und bessere qualität zu einem höheren preis verglichen zu einem 335i.
> 
> Wenn ich ein leichtes Fahrrad ( ich meine ein wirklich leichtes ) baue, erhalte ich bessere performance und schlechtere qualität zu einem höheren preis.



zum einen hinkt dein vergleich. schau nur mal in das servicebuch eines M3 und in das eines 335er. 
zum anderen erkauft man sich mit leichteren teilen nicht zwingend nachteile bei der haltbarkeit
ich sehe eher, dass du nicht 100% in der materie bist und falsche annahmen zu grunde legst

und was die saint am carbonrahmen angeht: da hat die katzenpfote völlig recht
vielleicht solltest du auch die rahmenwahl nochmal gründlichst überdenken
scheinbar haben die von dir selbst genannten "argumente" da keine rolle beim kauf gespielt


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ... für mich ist Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit viel wichtiger wie ein möglichst leichtes Rad....



Seh ich genauso, mein Torque wiegt auch 17kg. Vielleicht solltest du dir lieber noch einen andren Rahmen zulegen, denn Carbon ist ja nun auch nicht soo sicher? Grad wenn man mal stürzt im Bikepark.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2010)

> Bin reichlich frustriert von der Ignoranz im Leichtbauforum.


Sorry, aber andere als ignorant bezeichnen und selbst eine Saint mit 203 mm - Scheibe an einen Carbonrahmen schrauben wollen? Ist ein bißchen wie grobstollige Geländereifen auf einem Lotus Elise...
Vielleicht nochmal ein bißchen Selbstreflexion betreiben?
Und wenn Du hier mal den zweiten Satz durchliest, weißt Du auch, warum Dein Thread gelöscht wurde.

Im Leichtbauforum geht es um Leichtbau. leicht. L-E-I-C-H-T bau.
Wer das betreiben möchte (und zwar hemmungslos, wenig Gewicht als oberste Priorität), ist dort richtig aufgehoben. Wer es nicht möchte, sollte seinen Aufbauthread lieber in einer anderen Ecke des Forums starten.

Mir sind letztlich auch Funktion und Optik wichtiger, als auf Teufel komm raus das Rad zu erleichtern. Also stelle ich meine Räder dort nicht vor.  
Wo ist das Problem? 
Anregungen kann man sich da trotzdem ab und zu holen, aber keine Grundsatzdiskussionen starten.

Dasselbe würde Dir passieren, wenn Du in einem Hip-Hop-Forum die Diskussion anfangen würdest, ob zuviel Hiphop auf Dauer nicht zu massiven Sprachstörungen und Handfehlstellungen führt...(oder ob sich Ursache und Wirkung genau andersherum verhalten)


----------



## StarrerStahl (20. November 2010)

die Sache ist klar: 335 liegt viel weiter beim m3 als beim 330i, sowohl von motorperformance als auch vom Fahrwerk. Leider sind alle 3 viel zu schwer, ergo: nimm die r1 mit 180er Scheiben.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (20. November 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber andere als ignorant bezeichnen und selbst eine Saint mit 203 mm - Scheibe an einen Carbonrahmen schrauben wollen? Ist ein bißchen wie grobstollige Geländereifen auf einem Lotus Elise...
> Vielleicht nochmal ein bißchen Selbstreflexion betreiben?
> Und wenn Du hier mal den zweiten Satz durchliest, weißt Du auch, warum Dein Thread gelöscht wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, ich habe gelesen.

Zitat: *Leichtbau ist eine Philosophie über deren Sinn und Unsinn nicht diskutiert wird! *






Sehr hilfreich. Habe übrigens heute an meinem BeOne mit der 120mm Gabel eine sehr gute und schöne Geometrie für mich gebaut, kann direkt mit meinem Trek 6700 vergleichen  .

Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## sharpe (20. November 2010)

ich bezweifele, daß er Rahmen mit 120mm gut klar kommt
hoffen wir mal für Dich, daß er wenigstens hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (20. November 2010)

sharpe schrieb:


> ich bezweifele, daß er Rahmen mit 120mm gut klar kommt
> hoffen wir mal für Dich, daß er wenigstens hält


 
Hi,

Die Geometrie stimmt jetzt mal ( Spacer, Vorbaulänge, Sattelversatz ) und es gibt noch genügend Reserven zum feinjustieren.

Brechen könnte nur das Steuerrohr, und das wird bei Carbon Rahmen nicht einfach abreissen, ich würde vorher den Defekt sehen und / oder spüren. Da ich 1) kein Schwergewicht bin ( 81kg ) und 2) das Material nicht so belaste, wie manch andere, mach ich mir wegen 475 oder 495mm Hebelweg wenig Sorgen. Wie auch immer, Du hast recht und ich werde die potenzielle Schwachstelle gut beobachten.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piefke (20. November 2010)

Im Leichtbauforum gibt es halt viele Spinner.
Das ein Bike keine Tonne wiegen muss ist ja OK, aber wenn Leute ihre Bremsscheibe mit 3 Alu- oder Titanschrauben befestigen um ein paar Gramm zu sparen, dann hört es echt auf.
Viele Beiträge da kommen einem vor wie Schwanvergleich - ich hab den größten - äh das Leichteste.


----------



## kevinphillip (20. November 2010)

Main mc kenzie mtb hat auch .215 scheibe.das ist gut wenn man die else runterfaehrt.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. November 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Brechen könnte nur das Steuerrohr, und das wird bei Carbon Rahmen nicht einfach abreissen, ich würde vorher den Defekt sehen und / oder spüren. Da ich 1) kein Schwergewicht bin ( 81kg ) und 2) das Material nicht so belaste, wie manch andere, mach ich mir wegen 475 oder 495mm Hebelweg wenig Sorgen. Wie auch immer, Du hast recht und ich werde die potenzielle Schwachstelle gut beobachten.


Das passt alles vorne und hinten nicht zusammen:

Auf der einen Seite baust Du dir aus Sicherheitsgründen eine DH/FR Bremse mit 200mm Scheiben an den 1000g Carbon Rahmen, auf der anderen Seite gefährdest Du Dich selbst, indem du die Einbaulänge für einen empfindlichen Rahmen missachtest? 

Verstehe Dein Konzept nicht, falls es das überhaupt gibt. Aber eins ist klar, mit R1, XTR und einer 100mm "Leichtbaugabel", wäre das Bike sicherer.


----------



## Kayn (21. November 2010)

die meisten leichtbauer haben ihr rad eh nur zum hinstellen und nicht zum fahren.


----------



## sharky (21. November 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Die Geometrie stimmt jetzt mal ( Spacer, Vorbaulänge, Sattelversatz )


dass du gut drauf zu sitzen meinst heißt nicht, dass die einbaulänge für den leichtbaurahmen nicht zu hoch ist. ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen: weil du die hosen voll hast, schiesst du mit kanonen auf spatzen, baust FR teile an einen leichtbaurahmen, stellst einen IMHO total unstimmigen aufbau zusammen und begründest es genau so unstimmig. superleicht rahmen mit superstabil teilen und dann als leichtbau verkaufen. aha... so richtig wundern tut es mich nicht, was da so passierte. ich sag nur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. November 2010)

Zurückhaltung bitte.
Sonst gibt es bald im KTWR einen Thread: Ich bin raus aus dem Tech Talk, been there, done that.


----------



## sharky (21. November 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Zurückhaltung bitte.
> Sonst gibt es bald im KTWR einen Thread: Ich bin raus aus dem Tech Talk, been there, done that.



reisende soll man nicht aufhalten!


----------



## Capic Biker (21. November 2010)

Ich wuste schon immer das es viel zu viele Leute auf der Welt giebt, die mehr Geld als Verstand oder Fahrkönnen haben und es einfach übertreiben.


----------



## teatimetom (21. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Ich wuste schon immer das es viel zu viele Leute auf der Welt giebt, die mehr Geld als Verstand oder Fahrkönnen haben und es einfach übertreiben.



beziehst du dich grade auf die leichtbauer ? 

wenn ja, wieso so negativ, downhill ist auch so eine(für manche ziemlich komische) nische 
edit : *du besitzt 3 dh bikes ?   *


----------



## sharky (21. November 2010)

downhill ist leichtbau invers  

außer beim freizeitbiker, der "vereint" beides in einem und es kommt erst nix bei raus


----------



## teatimetom (21. November 2010)

das mit der saint an nem carbon rahmen finde ich auch höchst bedenklich


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2010)

Wenn ich in einem VW Forum die Frage "Was ist denn besser, Opel oder VW" zum 3000. mal stelle, brauche ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenns gelöscht wird. Leichtbau ist eine Philosophie, diese im Leichtbauforum zu hinterfragen ist grotesk. Wenn man aus einem BeOne ein Freeridehardtail basteln will, hat man da eh nix zu suchen, weils keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Capic Biker (21. November 2010)

Ja ich hab 3 Dh Bikes
1 Tourenfully
1 Rennrad

Gegen leichtbau hab ich nix aber man sollte es net übertreiben.
Und wenn man es übertreibt und dan auch noch Konstruktiv übertreibt,
wünsche ich mir immer das es bei solchen Leuten mal so richtig in den Geldbeutel geht und sie merken das se lieber fahren sollen als was anderes.
Hab schon die Wildesten Dinger gesehn
z.b. 113 Kg fahrer und ein Bike mit 7 bis 8 kg und damit dan DH fahren wollen und wundern warum es kaputt geht.


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2010)

Gegen Dummheit hilft natürlich nix. Aber mit 90kg kann man ein 7,9kg HT absolut unproblematisch fahren. Mit 81kg eine 203er Scheibe an einen Carbonhardtail zu fahren ist eher ein Eingeständnis an fehlende Bremstechnik und auch an die fehlende Bereitschaft, diese zu erlernen.


----------



## geopard (21. November 2010)

man sollte es mal von einer anderen Seite betrachten,
 er wollte doch erst schwer anfangen und dann so richtig in denn Leichtbauwahnsinn einsteigen. So kann man den Leichtbau am längsten erfolgreichsten Leben und geniesen.
Es ist doch schön wenn man sich hin und wieder neue Teile gönnt, sie wiegt und ein Alt/Neu vergleich macht und dann sich überlegt wie das nächste halbe Kilo zu erreichen ist.

Anderes Beispiel:  Raucher
Ja ich war auch mal ein smarter Raucher, aber das war mal.
Seit ich Nichtraucher wurde meine Einstellung zum Thema Rauchen intolernater, aber ich hab jetzt erkannt dass man Raucher etwas schützen sollte. Denn sie zahlen ja doch einiges an Steuern mehr als Nichtraucher und opfern Ihre Gesundheit und Lebenstage. Überlegt mal wenns eine Raucher mehr gibt, wo holt denn der Staat den die verloren Steuern denn wieder? Genau bei allen 

Ich wollte nur sagen: Leichtbau möchte auch erlernt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (21. November 2010)

Er sollte seine Leichtbauteile MIT Rahmen verscheuern und schlicht ein fertiges Rad kaufen welches für seinen Einsatzbereich taugt.
Es Scheint ja offensichtlich, dass die Leichtbau CC-Rennschleuder vorn und hinten nicht gepasst hat.

Zur Gabel: Es ist nicht nur, dass der Hebel ein paar Millimeter länger ist, auch der Winkel ist ein Anderer. Darauf werden die Faserlagen nicht ausgelegt sein und die Gefahr den Rahmen zu vernichten ist damit doch deutlich zu Hoch.

Ansonsten die Bremsen so zum Versage zu bringen, dass als Alternative ne Saint mit 203er Scheiben ran muss spricht echt Bände


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (21. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

Es ist wie so oft - es wird nur mehr interpretiert. Wo nehmt Ihr Eure Fakten her ? Er braucht eine Saint weil er nicht bremsen kann, usw ...

Ich bau mein MTB in aller Ruhe auf, es wird ein für mich sehr schönes Rad und wenns dann fertig ist, poste ich mal Bilder. Dann könnt Ihr wieder urteilen ob's gefällt oder nicht.

BTW, ich bin froh um dieses Forum, jede Menge nützliche Infos hier.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (21. November 2010)

Naja aus deinen Aussagen heraus liest es sich so, als ob deine aktuelle Bremse nicht reicht und dein Gewicht ist bekannt. Es lässt Schlüsse zu die so oder so zweifeln lassen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (21. November 2010)

Ich fahe an meinem Trek 6700 ( aufgerÃ¼stet ) die aktuelle XT Bremse. Diese reicht fÃ¼r meine BedÃ¼rfnisse sehr gut aus. Sobald mein BeOne fertig ist, kommt das Trek nach Innsbruck und wird dort mein "Radl"  .

Beim BeOne verbaue ich geich gute oder bessere Teile. Dies bezieht sich nicht nur auf Gewicht, auch auf Funktion. Ich habe kein spezifisches MTB Zielgewicht fÃ¼rs BeOne. Selbst eine Saint ist minimal leichter als die neue XT. Jetzt denk ich Ã¼ber Saint - 988er XTR - Magura SL - Formula R1 nach. Die Formula R1 scheint genÃ¼gend Probleme zu machen, die Saint ist problemlos und vom Gewicht her das maximal zumutbare. GrÃ¶ssere Scheiben ( 203 vorne, 160 hinten ) werde ich fahren, um thermische Probleme nach hinten zu schieben, nicht um noch viel stÃ¤rker zu bremsen.

Mal sehen was es wird. Hab heute, nachdem ich wusste was ich brauche, einen Ritchey-Vorbau, Lenker und eine SattelstÃ¼tze bestellt. Wet-black, alles Alu. Warum ? Der Carbon Vorbau ist schwerer als der vergleichbare Alu, Lenker und SattelstÃ¼tze sind gerade mal 100g schwerer als die Top Superlogic WCS Carbon Derivate.

Ich werd mir keinen sÃ¼ndteuren Lenker zerkratzen, nur weil ich das Cockpit einstellen muss, gleiches gilt fÃ¼r die SattelstÃ¼tze. Wenn alles mal fertig und fein eingestellt ist, schenk ich mir auch den Carbon Lenker und die SattelstÃ¼tze und werde ca. 150 â¬ fÃ¼r 100g weniger Gewicht bezahlen, VerstÃ¤rkungen fÃ¼r Schraubgriffe oder Bar-Ends nicht mit eingerechnet.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

wo soll das bike denn bewegt werden?

thermische probleme müssen ja eine ursache haben.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (21. November 2010)

Lange Abfahrten, wenn es sein muss. Das kann man sich nicht immer aussuchen, möchte einfach nicht mit blauen oder verzogenen Bremsscheiben unten ankommen. Vor allem möchte ich unten ankommen  . Ja, und auch ich dosiere sinnvoll, lasse Bremsen auskühlen wann immer möglich, usw.

Das neue Bike soll allerdings hauptsächlich im XC Bereich bewegt werden, durchaus aber auch mal keinen allzu schweren Trail wegstecken können.


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht wo man mit dem Rahmen so fahren kann, dass man eine 203er Scheibe braucht. Ich fahre selbst im Taunus, hier gibts längere und auch steile Abfahrten, mir langt eine 180/160 Kombi mit meinen bald 90kg.


----------



## robertg202 (21. November 2010)

An sich bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, daß ultra-Leichtbau völlig verrückt ist. 

Aber in deinem Fall, Fitnessfahrer, ist es ein bißchen übertrieben:

Ich fahre die Saint mit 203mm Scheibe mit 130kg Lebend-Gewicht auf meinem Downhiller auf Downhillstrecken - und die steckt das locker weg. 
Auf einem Carbon-Hardtail ist die völlig überdimensioniert. 

Da reicht wohl die normale XT oder XTR Bremse locker - und eine 180mm Scheibe je nach Körpergewicht und Fahrweise wohl auch. Aber 203mm ist wohl nicht um so viel schwerer und bringt doch deutlich was. 

Und XTR ist leichter als XT und ebenso haltbar - halt teurer. Aber viele fahren die XTR-Kurbel bei Downhillrennen.


----------



## InoX (29. November 2010)

Bin der auch der Meinung dass die 203er Scheibe etwas übertrieben ist. Ich war im Sommer in Südtirol und hatte auch einige längere Abfahrten (>= 1000 hm) und die haben meine Xt-Bremsen mit 180/160mm locker weggesteckt. Kein Fading oder ähnliches obwohl ichs ordentlich hab krachen lassen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, was man auch am vorderen Durchschlag gesehen hat. Die Felge Mavic 717d läuft aber immer noch eiwandfrei rund trotz "Leichtbauspeichen" (Sapim Laser). Ich würde mir da nicht so großen Kopf ums Gewicht machen. Das was sich der normale Privatmann leisten kann, ist auch stabil genug und dicke ausreichend für die vorgegebenen Einsatzzwecke

Was hast du denn für eine 120mm Gabel verbaut?

Hier maln Foto von der Felge um zu zeigen dass das Material ne Menge aushält. auch wenns vermeintlich zu leicht ist. Das Rad hat keine Acht oder sonstige Schläge. Hat den Urlaub danach einwandfrei überstanden und wird auch noch weiter gefahren.







Gruß Inox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkGreen (29. November 2010)

Mit der Felge willst du weiter fahren


----------



## StarrerStahl (30. November 2010)

also ich seh da einen riss...nimm einfach ne wasserpumpenzange und bieg das teil gerade

ach egal, wäre es ein tragendes/lebenswichtiges teil könnte man mal darüber nachdenken die felge zu tauschen.


----------



## kungfu (30. November 2010)

Also, ich fahre einen E36 M3, ein Kumpel einen E46 M3.....
Bedeutet das wir müssen jetzt 203 mm Scheiben nutzen ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## InoX (30. November 2010)

Ich bin damit weitergefahren und es gab keine Probleme (ca 300 km Alpen nicht sehr zimperlich). Habe die Felge immernoch drauf und lass sie auch erstmal drauf. Sie ist mittlerweile etwas gerichtet damit der Mantel besser sitzt. War mir gar nicht klar dass Alu so hart sein kann. 
Ist ja auch nur vorne... 

no risk, no fun


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (30. November 2010)

Soll ich mich jetzt auch noch als E93 M3 Fahrer outen ? Und ja, wenn Du von 270km/h mal scharf runterbremsen musst lernst Du gute Bremsen zu schätzen. Das gilt natürlich nur meim Auto  .

Hab übrigens nun die XTR 988 Trail Bremsen gekauft, die solltens auch tun.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen



kungfu schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre einen E36 M3, ein Kumpel einen E46 M3.....
> Bedeutet das wir müssen jetzt 203 mm Scheiben nutzen ?
> 
> Gruss
> k.


----------



## StarrerStahl (30. November 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre einen E36 M3, ein Kumpel einen E46 M3.....
> Bedeutet das wir müssen jetzt 203 mm Scheiben nutzen ?
> 
> Gruss
> k.



Wenistens einer der es begriffen hat.
220er Scheiben wären also notwendig wenn du die m5 Maschine in den m3 bastelst.
Gibt es sonst noch fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (30. November 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Wenistens einer der es begriffen hat.
> 220er Scheiben wären also notwendig wenn du die m5 Maschine in den m3 bastelst.
> Gibt es sonst noch fragen?



ja, kann ich statt DOT 4.0 Bremsflüssigkeit auch Vpower in die leitung füllen?


----------



## StarrerStahl (30. November 2010)

Cruise schrieb:


> ja, kann ich statt DOT 4.0 Bremsflüssigkeit auch Vpower in die leitung füllen?



M3 M5 330i 335i? 
Was soll denn die dumme frage?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (30. November 2010)

Wir sollten vielleicht beim Auto Alu-Felgenschrauben ( hohlgebohrt ) und Alu-Bremsscheiben verwenden. Bringt mit Sicherheit mehr als nur die Rückbank rauszuschmeissen.

V-Power statt DOT bringt nix, dann lieber Luft in die Bremsleitungen.

Bei genügend Bedarf kann uns Ashima sicher mit ganz leichten Bremssockeladaptern weiterhelfen und eventuell einer neuen Version der Windcutter ( 220mm in Alu, speziell beschichtet natürlich oder / und sogar innenbelüftet ) ?

Die Rad-Bremsen am Auto sind überhaupt eine Super-Idee. Geht am besten mit Schaltwippen am Lenkrad, wobei die Frage ob Vorderbremse an der linken oder rechten Schaltwippe sowie die der werkzeuglosen Druckpunkteinstellung noch geklärt werden müsste  . Schon mal Motorrad gefahren ?

Ach ja, und wenns dann quietscht, klingelt oder rattert einfach mal die Stossdämpfer tauschen, es könnten ja nur Resonanzen sein.

*Bitte nicht ernst nehmen - nur so zur Vorsicht gesagt und für alle Lehrer unter uns !*

Sorry, ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen.

Back to topics - Geh wieder rein in den Leichtbau mit einem Aufbauthread meines Radl's so gegen Ende Woche  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

Cruise schrieb:


> ja, kann ich statt DOT 4.0 Bremsflüssigkeit auch Vpower in die leitung füllen?



Kannst auch reinpinkeln....


----------



## BurnInHell (1. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zur Gabel: Es ist nicht nur, dass der Hebel ein paar Millimeter länger ist, auch der Winkel ist ein Anderer. Darauf werden die Faserlagen nicht ausgelegt sein und die Gefahr den Rahmen zu vernichten ist damit doch deutlich zu Hoch.



Genau so ist es nicht, denn der Winkel ist fix im Rahmen vorgegeben (Auch wenn sich der Lenkwinkel ändert, aber das ist ein völlig anderer Winkel). Das einzige was sich negativ auswirken kann ist der längere Hebel und die Richtung der Krafteinleitung. Ich für meinen Teil hätte keine Probleme damit, angesichts der Tatsache dass an vielen Schraubverbindungen Drehmomentangaben aufgedruckt sind, am Steuerrohr aber keine maximale Hebellänge angegeben wird. Wir reden hier gewöhnlich über maximal 10% längere Hebel (also zb 150mm statt 100mm Federweg, wobei noch nichtmal bedacht wurde, dass mehr FW auch mehr SAG bedeutet), was ich für einen problemlosen Spielraum halte: Wenn ein Rad für x spezifiziert ist, muss x+10% auch drin sein, denn kein Hersteller wird einen Artikel vertreiben, der unnötig so nah an einer technischen Grenze gebaut ist. Alles andere ist Hysterie.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2010)

bist du schon mal in einem rahmen für 80mm eine 120mm gabel gefahren?

der lenkwinkel ändert sich vielleicht nicht viel, aber es reicht schon um ein komplett anderes fahrgefühl zu bekommen.


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Dezember 2010)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> ...Wenn ein Rad für x spezifiziert ist, muss x+10% auch drin sein, denn kein Hersteller wird einen Artikel vertreiben, der unnötig so nah an einer technischen Grenze gebaut ist. Alles andere ist Hysterie.



Es gibt Hersteller im 2Rad Bereich deren Produkte extrem knapp ausgelegt sind und bei denen an diesen Stellen zum Versagen kommt. Ein "die wissen was sie machen und lassen gesunden Menschenverstand walten" sollte man da nicht erwarten.

Und auch wenn sie der Hebel und der (Lenk-)Winkel nur gering ändern kann das bereits reichen. Bei Alurahmen ist es bekannt, dass mit zu langen Gabeln die Rahmen teils deutlich eher brechen. Wenn da an der Stelle bei der die Materialeigenschaften schon gut ausgenutzt sind noch etwas mehr Last anfällt, dann war es das und bei Carbon kann man nicht erwarten, dass da dann Querschnitte mittragen die dafür nicht vorgesehen sind. Sowas geht bei Metallen aber eben nicht bei Faserverbundwerkstoffen. Solang man nicht nachvollziehen kann was der Rahmen an der Stelle kann würde ich es lassen. Bei nem Alurahmen kann es über die Wandstärke abgeschätzt werden, bei Carbon wird man da aber kein Urteil treffen. Wäre mir nix, dazu ist die Erkenntnis, dass viele Carbonschleudern einfach nur Windeier sind zu tief eingeprägt*!


*Ich Fahre selber 2 Carbonräder und habe da auch kein Bedenken, habe aber auch schon andere Dinger "bewundern" dürfen, wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass eben kein gesunder Menschenverstand bei der Auslegung anwesend war. Das hat nix mit den 0815 Vorurteilen zu tun sondern schlicht mit etwas Wissen und Erfahrungswerten (die ich dem Erseller nicht in dem Umfang zusprechen würde)


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (1. Dezember 2010)

^ Sehe ich auch so. inclusive Erfahrung. Nun, was ist falsch daran eine Gabel an einem Rahmen zu testen, die man von 120mm nahezu stufenlos an der Gabelkrone auf 90mm runtertraveln kann um Erfahrungen zu sammeln ? Werde sicher nicht mit 120mm beginnen. Gut - sie ist schwerer als sie sein mÃ¼sste ( ca. 300g ) aber am Ende kommt dann das raus was fÃ¼r mich fÃ¼r dieses Rad am besten passt, mit ca. 1400g Gewicht ( SID Worldcup, Magura Durin Race, Fox, etc. ) . Die Reba SL U-Turn kann ich ja weiterverwenden, an einem anderen Rad, fÃ¼r bessere oder hÃ¤rtere EinsÃ¤tze. Hab den Gabelschaft nur minimal gekÃ¼rzt, der Turm Ã¼ber dem Vorbau sieht zwar zumindest eigenartig aus, kann aber dadurch 1) die fÃ¼r mich richtige VorbauhÃ¶he und 2) alle Ã¼blichen SteuerrohrlÃ¤ngen immer noch mit Spacern verbauen, sehe absolut keine Nachteile.

Hab fÃ¼r die Gabel ( Modell 2010 ) ca. â¬ 300 bezahlt, nagelneu  mit Rechnung und Garantie. MÃ¶chte diese Gabel auch haben, um sie zumindest benutzen zu kÃ¶nnen wenn ich mal eine andere Gabel geplant zum Service oder ungeplant zur Reparatur schicken muss. Meine Einstell- und Ersatzgabel  .

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## forever (2. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Hab den Gabelschaft nur minimal gekürzt, der Turm über dem Vorbau sieht zwar zumindest eigenartig aus, kann aber dadurch 1) die für mich richtige Vorbauhöhe und 2) alle üblichen Steuerrohrlängen immer noch mit Spacern verbauen, sehe absolut keine Nachteile.



...das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? was bedeutet "minimal gekürzt"? 2cm?
du steigst nicht wirklich auf ein bike mit langem gabelschaft, oder?
schon einmal über das verletzungsrisiko nachgedacht?


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Bike posten? vielleicht klingt das ja alles nur schlimmer als es wirklich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurnInHell (2. Dezember 2010)

forever schrieb:


> ...das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? was bedeutet "minimal gekürzt"? 2cm?
> du steigst nicht wirklich auf ein bike mit langem gabelschaft, oder?
> schon einmal über das verletzungsrisiko nachgedacht?



Naja, kommt natürlich auf die konkrete Höhe des Türmchens an, aber schlimme Verletzungen fallen mir da nicht ein.

Fox zB erlaubt es 3cm zu spacern, höher braucht der Turm also nicht zu sein. Wenn du an Wiederverkauf denkst, solltest du mit den zusätzlichen 3cm keine Probleme haben, wie manche, die eine gabel mit 16 oder 17 cm Schaft zu verkaufen (allein mein Steuerrohr ist schon 16cm...).


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2010)

naja wenn der Turm über dem Vorbau ist kann man sich schon sehr verletzen wenn man sich aufs aul packt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den Gabelschaft um ca. 32 mm gekürzt, er ist jetzt incl. Spacern oben 30mm höher als der Vorbau selbst. Die Verletzungsgefahr sehe ich auch, doch bis das Rad artgerecht verwendet wird, ist dann schon lange eine passende SID, etc. verbaut. Wie gesagt, ich benutze dieses Setup nur um das Rad für mich so gut wie ich kann ( Vorbauhöhe und Federweg ) einzustellen.

Ich möchte diese Gabel nicht verkaufen sondern weiterverwenden. Ich hab noch ein Trek 6700, dessen Rahmen und Gabel demnächst verkauft wird, weil er für mich zu gross ist ( 21.5 Zoll ). Es soll ein Fully werden, denke an Radon, Cube oder Liteville 301 MK8 ( letzeres ist einfach sauteuer  ). Fürs Alu-Fully ist XT komplett vorgesehen und auch schon am Trek verbaut, fürs BeOne XTR komplett.

Ihr braucht Euch keine Sorgen zu machen, ich denke ich weiss was ich tue.

Bilder vom BeOne in Kürze im Leichtbauforum als Aufbauthread, sobald die Bremsen bei mir angekommen und an den ( provisorischen ) Laufrädern die Dekors abgemacht sind ( lackiert, ist ein Mega-Aufwand mit Aceton ) , aber es muss auch optisch stimmen.

Danke für all Eure Feedbacks und Bikergrüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Na ne XTR klingt ja schonmal anders als ne Saint an nem Carbon Hardtail. 
bin gespannt. Wird das die neue XTR? hoffentlich als Race und nicht Trail


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, es wird die Trail. Ja, und der Rest der Gruppe die 980er XTR, also die neue.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, und nochmals, das Carbon Hardtail wird kein extrem Leichtbau, nur Standardkomponenten, Titanschrauben wo sinnvoll ( Titan ist sehr hart und kann brechen, eine gute alte schwere Stahlschraube am Bremssockel ist halt auch weicher und bricht nicht so leicht ) und ein guter Laufradsatz.

Gabel jetzt ca. 1700g ohne Fernbedienung, später 1400g.
Laufräder jetzt ca. 1670g, später 1340 g.

Zielgewicht ist 9.0kg, also mehr ein stabiles als leichtes Hardtail, ist für mich sehr wichtig. Gesundheit und Job sind für mich wichtiger als ein filigranes Rad, bitte diese Aussage nicht werten, sie ist sehr situativ.

Komme hobbymässig von der Fliegerei, Segelflug und Deltas. Alles aufgegeben wegen meinen Jobs. Total uncool, total richtig, passt  . Paragliding ist mir ( noch ? ) zu langweilig.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Dezember 2010)

Stahl hat idR ein deutlich höheres Emodul als Titanlegierungen. Wie kommst du drauf, dass Titan da irgendwie "härter" ist als Stahl?

Zudem kann jede Schraube brechen... mit genügend Gewalt bekommt man alles klein -.-


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind uns dessen denke ich bewusst. Eine XTR ist auch nichts anderes als ein gehobener Standard. Ist nichts besonderes, weil die sich jeder kaufen kann und sie immer verügbar ist. Außerdem hat sie keine Gewichtsbeschränkung oder Ähnliches - soweit ich weiß - und ist sehr stabil, wenn man von den neuen Bremsen mal absieht, bei denen sich die Bremsscheiben auflösen sollen (*duckundweg* in der Bike im Test versagt). Da hört der Leichtbauspaß dann auf!

Ich dachte auch immer dass Titan bei gleicher Festigkeit nur leichter wäre, also eigentlich kein Risiko darstellen sollte. 
Diese ganzen harten Alulegierungen können ja angeblich genauso unangekündigt brechen wie Carbon. Bieten also keine absolute Sicherheit mehr wenn man das so sieht. Hab da vor kurzem mit nem Gutachter drüber geredet, weil mein XTC-Rahmen (6000er Alu) verzogen ist und der meinte im Einklang mit dem Fahrradhändler, dass das nicht mehr sicher sei wenn der Rahmen schon einen halben cm nachgegeben hätte.

Grüße Inox

PS: Fotos ?  bin neugierig wenns um nen Aufbau geht


----------



## kungfu (3. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Bilder vom BeOne in Kürze im Leichtbauforum als Aufbauthread.



Wie jetzt, biste raus oder nicht ?
Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese komme ich zur Erkenntnis:
Du redest viel, sagst aber nix.

Wir nennen das hier in BW... Schwaller !

MFG
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (3. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Titan ist sehr hart und kann brechen, eine gute alte schwere Stahlschraube am Bremssockel ist halt auch weicher und bricht nicht so leicht )



Nein und nein. 
Härte ist der mechanische Widerstand, den ein Werkstoff der mechanischen Eindringung eines härteren Körpers entgegensetzt.
(Adolf Martens)
Titan ist NICHT hart. Ein Probenteil eines Titanrohres (Legierung) kann ich mit einer Büroklammer einritzen.

Und eine 8.8 Stahlschraube weist ähnliche Grundwerte bei Zugfestigkeit und Bruchdehnung auf wie einigermaßen hochwertige Titanschrauben. 

Beispiele:
Titanschraube Werkstoff entsprechend DIN Werkstoff-Nr. 3.7165
Ti6AI4V (6% Alu., 4% Vanadium, Rest Titan) 
physikalischen Eigenschaften:
Zugfestigkeit: 930 - 1000 N / mm²
Streckgrenze: 865 - 1150 N / mm²
und eine 8.8 Stahlschraube dann natürlich 
Zugfestigkeit: 800 N / mm²
Streckgrenze: 640 N / mm²


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Dezember 2010)

Würde nur noch einwerfern, dass sich Titan sogar noch stärker dehnen (ohne bleibende Verformung!) kann als eine Stahlschraube.

Zum Alurahmen: Wenn sich irgendetwas im Betrieb deutlich dauerhaft verformt hat, dann ist da unabhänig von der Legierung/dem Material von der Nutzung ab zu raten.


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2010)

Das war nurn Autounfall. Hat also weniger mit normaler Nutzung zu tun  Wollte nur drauf hinweisen das die Verformung auch da schnell an die Grenzen gerät.


----------



## Yukio (3. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Würde nur noch einwerfern, dass sich Titan sogar noch stärker dehnen (ohne bleibende Verformung!) kann als eine Stahlschraube.



Streckgrenze eben.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja Kombination E-Modul Streckgrenze. Die Dehnung (in mm) hat ja für sich genommen nix mit der maximalen Spannung bei der noch keine plastische Verformung auftritt zu tun. Bei gleicher Belastung dehnt sich eine Titanschraube ja mehr als ne Stahlschraube ähnlicher Festigkeit.


----------



## Yukio (3. Dezember 2010)

Na gut, dann eben Gleichmaßdehnung und Elastizitätsgrenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. Dezember 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, biste raus oder nicht ?
> Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese komme ich zur Erkenntnis:
> Du redest viel, sagst aber nix.
> 
> ...


 
1) Es steht in diesem Thread dass der Aufbauthread im Leichtbauforum gestartet wird.
2) Lies nochmals, dann findest Du evtl. ja auch die Inhalte.


MFG
e.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. Dezember 2010)

Ein erstes Bild - viel Spass beim diskutieren.

Vorbau und Lenker und Kurbellager sind nicht die Komponenten, die letztlich verbaut werden.

Es gibt fÃ¼r mich bei diesem Rahmen zwei Varianten. Entweder 20mm SattelstÃ¼tzenversatz nach hinten und 100mm Vorbau oder 0mm SattelstÃ¼tzenversatz und 120mm Vorbau. Hab mich fÃ¼r letzeres entschieden, es liegt mir besser nÃ¤her am Kurbellager zu sitzen.

Das Kurbellager ist verbaut im Rahmen der Montagevorbereitung, ist ein XT Lager ( < 20 â¬ ) und so muss ich mir keine Gedanken um Nachschneiden zu machen und kann das XTR Lager einfach reinschrauben.

GrÃ¼sse an Alle,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Dezember 2010)

120mm Vorbau? Gut den Fahler hab ich ganz am Anfang auch gemacht, aber da wäre als Tipp jetzt nur noch zu sagen:
Kauf dir ein PASSENDEN Rahmen!


----------



## TonySoprano (3. Dezember 2010)

Was bitte ist verkehrt an nem 120er Vorbau bei einem HT??


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Dezember 2010)

Nixnix, gibt auch Leute die wunderbar damt fahren können den Schwerpunk des Gesamtsystems extrem weit ans Vorderrad zu verlegen. Gibt auch Viele, die freuen sich über das schön indirekte Lenkverhalten etc. Solche Leute kommen mit nem passendem Rahmen, bei dem der Schwerpunkt deutlich weiter vom Vorderrad entfernt ist überhaupt nicht klar. Die vermissen die Unsicherheit bei Abfahrten dann richtig! In Verbindung mit ner Gabel die dann teils noch weiter eintauchen kann als übliche CC Gabeln und wird das sicher ein 1a Gefährt mit ner sportlichen Sitzhaltung. 120mm Vorbau, recht kurzes Steuerrohr, hossa wird das ne schöne Zeitfahrposition aufm 120mm Federweg Carbonhardtail


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2010)

Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? Die hat eine interessante Farbgebung. Der Rahmen an sich ist auch schön. Mal schaun was bei rauskommt.

Schönes Wochenende,
Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke Inox. Bin gerade am wegmachen der aufgedruckten Felgen-Dekors. Was fÃ¼r eine Arbeit  . SattelstÃ¼tze ist ProCraft PRC-1, 350mm, gewogene 187g komplett. Auf dem Bild sieht man nur das SattelstÃ¼tzenrohr. StÃ¼tze neu < 90 â¬.

Freu ich mich sehr Ã¼bers neue Radl  . Wird ein wenig dauern, bis alles komplett ist, ich schÃ¤tze so Feb. 2011. Es ist mein erstes Rad, das ich komplett neu aufbaue. Interessant ...  .

p.s. fÃ¼r alle: Ich will damit keine Rekorde brechen, keine Rennen fahren, nur Fun damit haben. Ich glaub mit dem BeOne hab ich genau was ich zur Zeit will / brauche.

Freundliche GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Dezember 2010)

Sattelstütze scheint ne Procraft PRC SP1 zu sein. UD Carbon mit nem grau metallischem Kopf um 180g

Gerade bei nem Spaßorientiertem Fahrer sind 120mm einfach mal garnix. Fürs Rennrad und Zeitfahrräder ok, aber was willst du aufm MTB mit nem weit nach vorn gezogenem Schwerpunkt?


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2010)

Schade die gibts nicht mit dem passenden Durchmesser für meinen Rahmen und mit ner Reduzierhülse möchte ich nicht arbeiten weil mir das nicht mehr ganz so passend aussieht.  

Werde demnächst auch ein neues aufbauen und freu mich auch ganz doll drauf 

lohnt sich denn der Aufwand mit den Felgen? 

Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm,

Ich schätze deine Feedbacks, Du scheinst erfahren zu sein. Nochmals, ich komm von der Fliegerei und hatte bis vor kurzem mir Rädern nichts zu tun. Dieses Rad ist für mich ein Fitness-Gerät, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Die Gabel ist nur zum testen, welche Gabel ich letztendlich verbauen will ( schätze mal eine 1400g, 100mm Federweg Gabel ). Kann die aktuelle Gabel weiterverwenden in meinem geplanten Fully, wo ich grösstenteils die Trek 6700 Mj. 2011 XT Komponenten verbauen werde, 1) möchte ich keine zwei Hardtails, 2) ist mir der Trek Rahmen mit 21.5 Zoll Grösse bei 187cm Körpergrösse und 88 Schrittlänge meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu gross. Fully nach dem BeOne, möchte nicht zwei Baustellen und vor allem mindestens ein fahrbereites Rad.

Mein Rahmen ist der 19 Zoll BeOne Rahmen.

Ich komm aus einer anderen Ecke als Du.

Frendliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Schade die gibts nicht mit dem passenden Durchmesser für meinen Rahmen und mit ner Reduzierhülse möchte ich nicht arbeiten weil mir das nicht mehr ganz so passend aussieht.
> 
> Werde demnächst auch ein neues aufbauen und freu mich auch ganz doll drauf
> 
> ...


 
Ja, auf jeden Fall, denke ich.

Ich habe einen XT 1670g Systemlaufradsatz, das Dekor passt zu gar nichts.

Möchte diese Laufräder im Moment fürs BeOne verwenden, gleich anschliessend fürs geplante Fully, wo ich gröstenteils die Trek 6700 Komponenten verbauen will ( ausser Rahmen und Gabel, das Rad ist bereits full XT, incl. Bremsen ) sowie leichter Vorbau, leichte Sattelstütze, Carbonlenker, Pedale usw ...

Dann kommt ins BeOne ein neuer 1340g NoTubes Laufradsatz und ins Fully der 1670g Laufradsatz, dieser ist ein Shimano XT UST Laufradsatz, eben 1670g.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Dezember 2010)

Njo, wenn du nen 19" Rahmen hast wäre mal interessant welche Schrittlänge du bei welcher Körpergröße hast.

Das "Konzept" deines Aufbaus ist recht putzig. Durch ne Lange Gabel mit etwas größerer Einbaulänge wird das Rad träger/weniger wendig. Gleichzeitig wird durch den langen Vorbau das Rad etwas träger. Diese Behebigkeit die du dir da züchtest und die Aussage, dass du Freizeitfahrer bist passen ja an sich auch zusammen, ABER Freizeitfahrer sitzen normalerweise relativ aufrecht auf dem Rad mit eher weiter nach hinten gezogenem Schwerpunkt. Schlicht weil es bei Abfahrten sicherer ist und die aufrechte Haltung bequemer ist (freies Atmen, der Kopf muss nicht so stark über die Nackenmuskulator nach oben gezogen werden etc). Jedoch hast du mit dem langem Vorbau zwangsweise eine gestreckte Sitzposition mit frontlastigem Schwerpunkt und damit mehr Unsicherheit bei Abfahrten als nötig. Die steile Sitzposition könntest du zwar wieder entschärfen, wenn du den Vorbau mit Spacertürmchen positiv montierst und einen Riserlenker (wie du ja schon hast) verwendest. Wobei solche Konstrukte nicht nur hässlich sind sondern auch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass der Rahmen völlig unpassend ist (Steuerrohr zu kurz, Oberrohr zu lang/kurz und/oder schlicht ne völlig beschissene Sitzposition*). 

Ich rate deswegen ausdauernd davon ab mehr als 100mm Vorbauten an Rahmen mit modernen Geometrien zu verwenden!


*Lässt keine Kontrolle über Rad zu, Arsch kann nichtmehr hintern Sattel genommen werden, Rücken/Schultern werden völlig falsch belastet, Fuß/Beinstellung fürn Allerwertesten->Knieprobleme werden provoziert...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Njo, wenn du nen 19" Rahmen hast wäre mal interessant welche Schrittlänge du bei welcher Körpergröße hast.
> 
> Das "Konzept" deines Aufbaus ist recht putzig. Durch ne Lange Gabel mit etwas größerer Einbaulänge wird das Rad träger/weniger wendig. Gleichzeitig wird durch den langen Vorbau das Rad etwas träger. Diese Behebigkeit die du dir da züchtest und die Aussage, dass du Freizeitfahrer bist passen ja an sich auch zusammen, ABER Freizeitfahrer sitzen normalerweise relativ aufrecht auf dem Rad mit eher weiter nach hinten gezogenem Schwerpunkt. Schlicht weil es bei Abfahrten sicherer ist und die aufrechte Haltung bequemer ist (freies Atmen, der Kopf muss nicht so stark über die Nackenmuskulator nach oben gezogen werden etc). Jedoch hast du mit dem langem Vorbau zwangsweise eine gestreckte Sitzposition mit frontlastigem Schwerpunkt und damit mehr Unsicherheit bei Abfahrten als nötig. Die steile Sitzposition könntest du zwar wieder entschärfen, wenn du den Vorbau mit Spacertürmchen positiv montierst und einen Riserlenker (wie du ja schon hast) verwendest. Wobei solche Konstrukte nicht nur hässlich sind sondern auch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass der Rahmen völlig unpassend ist (Steuerrohr zu kurz, Oberrohr zu lang/kurz und/oder schlicht ne völlig beschissene Sitzposition*).
> 
> ...


 
Körpergrösse 187cm, Schrittlänge 88cm, steht schon weiter oben in einem Posting. Ich denke ein 20 Zoll Rahmen wäre ideal für mich. Der BeOne 19 Zoll hat 49cm Sattelrohrlänge, kommt schon ganz gut hin, denke ich. Nächste Grösse wäre 21 Zoll.

Der Fully Rahmen soll dann definitiv ein 20 Zoll werden. Du kannst mir glauben, eine gestreckte Sitzposition bin ich durchs ( zu grosse ) Trek schon gewohnt. Hab nichts dagegen, wenns ein bissl kürzer wird.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Dezember 2010)

Bis auf 1cm sind wir gleich groß und aus meiner Sicht hätte ich nur das 21" in betracht gezogen! Gut die Armlängen etc. können noch paar Unterschiede ausmachen, aber 19" ist wohl wirklich zu klein. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen auf welcher Grundlage du die Rahmengröße bestimmt hast.

Nach den Faustformeln die im Netz rumgeistern sollte man zwar das 19" Ding nehmen, nur leider oxidieren diese Formeln schon lange nurnoch vor sich hin. Da wird leider meist nicht beachtet, dass sich die restlichen geometriedaten wesentlich geändert haben. Kurze Steuerrohre mit versenkten Steursätzen, kurze oder extem lange Oberrohre, Slopinggeometrien etc.

Gerade das BeOne mit eher kurzem Oberrohr ist son Ding welches im Zweifelsfall ne Nummer größer ausfallen darf.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2010)

rahmen kauft man nicht nach sattelrohrlänge!

die oberrohrlänge ist entscheidender.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Bis auf 1cm sind wir gleich groß und aus meiner Sicht hätte ich nur das 21" in betracht gezogen! Gut die Armlängen etc. können noch paar Unterschiede ausmachen, aber 19" ist wohl wirklich zu klein. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen auf welcher Grundlage du die Rahmengröße bestimmt hast.
> 
> Nach den Faustformeln die im Netz rumgeistern sollte man zwar das 19" Ding nehmen, nur leider oxidieren diese Formeln schon lange nurnoch vor sich hin. Da wird leider meist nicht beachtet, dass sich die restlichen geometriedaten wesentlich geändert haben. Kurze Steuerrohre mit versenkten Steursätzen, kurze oder extem lange Oberrohre, Slopinggeometrien etc.


 
Ich hab direkt bei BeOne angerufen und mit ihnen die Rahmengrösse diskutiert. Sie haben mir eindeutig den 19 Zoll Rahmen empfohlen. Wiege 81kg, sollte das eine Rolle spielen. Die horizontale Entfernung von Mitte Kurbellager bis Sattelspitze ist bei mir 55mm ( Sattelhöhe ca. 78cm entlang dem Sattelrohr über Mitte Kurbellager ) , ich mag diese Einstellung. Hab's beim Trek ausgetestet und ist beim BeOne 19 Zoll mit 0mm Sattelstützenversatz auch sehr gut ( mit ausreichend Reserven ) einstellbar. Wenn letztlich auch ein 110mm Vorbau reichen sollte, um so besser. Fahre 175mm Kurbelarmlänge.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde einen Rahmen ja nach allen Maßen beurteilen und kaufen...


----------



## kungfu (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich nutze 120mm für uphill orientierte Fahrten. Downhill bin ich eher ruhig unterwegs. Außerdem wollte ich keinen 22" + Rahmen .

MFG
k.




Piktogramm schrieb:


> Sattelstütze scheint ne Procraft PRC SP1 zu sein. UD Carbon mit nem grau metallischem Kopf um 180g
> 
> Gerade bei nem Spaßorientiertem Fahrer sind 120mm einfach mal garnix. Fürs Rennrad und Zeitfahrräder ok, aber was willst du aufm MTB mit nem weit nach vorn gezogenem Schwerpunkt?


----------



## kungfu (4. Dezember 2010)

Sollteste du lange Arme/Oberkörper haben sind 20" bis 21" sicher einen Versuch wert ( fahre ich bei gleicher Größe mit kurzen Beinen ).

MFG
k.




Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Piktogramm,
> 
> Ich schätze deine Feedbacks, Du scheinst erfahren zu sein. Nochmals, ich komm von der Fliegerei und hatte bis vor kurzem mir Rädern nichts zu tun. Dieses Rad ist für mich ein Fitness-Gerät, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja ok die XT Shimano LRS sehen immer etwas schrill aus, stimmen aber in der Quallität, wie ich finde. Auch wenn sie immer etwas schwer sind.
Ich dachte das wären auch nur Aufkleber aber wenn das alles lackiert ist... hm, machts nicht besser 

Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

So, habe beim Vorderrad die Dekors entfernt ( PITA ) und es mal eingebaut. Gefällt mir schon ganz gut, jedenfalls viel besser als vorher. Brauche die Laufräder, die XTR Bremsen sind schon per Post zu mir unterwegs. Werde morgen mal einen Vergleich vorher ( Hinterrad original ) und nachher ( Vorderrad eingebaut ) posten. Diese Putzerei ( Entfernen der lackierten Dekors, habe nur einen "Shimano" Schriftzug und einen Aufkleber pro Seite stehen lassen ) ist ja wohl das allerletzte  .
Mein Satz ist 770er XT Naben, UST Felgen und Schwalbe Tubeless Reifen ( 615g pro Stück ).
Hier seht Ihr eine von meinen Shimano UST XT Felgen ( 1670g ) pro Satz.

Auf dieses Rad wird noch ein 1340g Laufradsatz ( NoTubes ) und Tubeless ready Reifen mit Milch kommen, irgendwann im Frühjahr.

Downside: Aufs Trek 6700 kommen nun wieder die Original - Bontrager Ranger Felgen mit Schläuchen und Reifen, Gwicht ca. +800g pro Satz gegenüber meiner Shimano / Schwalbe Kombi. Naja, ist ja nur temporär  .

Gruss,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (5. Dezember 2010)

So sieht das Systemlauftrad original aus - Dekor passt nicht wirklich.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2010)

Sieht gut aus. ich hätte den roten Aufdruck auch noch abgemacht. Die Scheibe ist ein wenig groß... 180mm reichen dicke. aber das hatten wir ja schon 

Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (5. Dezember 2010)

Success  !

Ich hatte heute genug geputzt und hab mir das Gesamptkonzept mal wieder durchgesehen:

So wie auf dem Foto wiegt alles 7.4 kg  .
Ich werde mit meinen bestehenden, bestellten und geplanten Komponenten eine Punktlandung auf 10.0kg machen.

Nun, ich denke mit einer leichteren Gabel mit wahrscheinlich 100mm Federweg und leichter als 1725g ( ohne Lockout Schalter in beiden Szenarien ), einem leichterem Laufradsatz incl. Reifen und Schnellspanner ( mein LRS wiegt aktuell noch immer incl. Bremsscheiben und XT Spanner so um die 3.1 - 3.2kg ) und auch der XTR 980-er 11-36 Kassette sollte noch locker 1.0kg weniger drin sein. Mit ein paar Spielereien sogar näher bei 8.5kg als 9.0kg. Alles sehr bezahlbar und so wie ich hoffe, wie bisher in sehr guter Qualitàt.

Ist das nun Leichtbau ? Bitte entscheidet selbst.

Ich verbaue nur Standardkomponenten, sonst nichts ausser ein paar Titanschrauben.

Schönen Abend und freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## garbel (5. Dezember 2010)

Muß man eigentlich wegen jedem 08/15-Rad einen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. Dezember 2010)

Mittlerweile anscheinend schon.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Um nochmal auf # 18 zurückzukommen...


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt lass dich bitte nicht von den notorischen Nörglern vertreiben, die generell immer über alle Räder nörgeln die ihrem eigenem Anspruch nicht entsprechen... Da sind einige leider etwas sehr verbissen


----------



## Yukio (6. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke mit einer leichteren Gabel mit wahrscheinlich 100mm Federweg und leichter als 1725g ( ohne Lockout Schalter in beiden Szenarien ), einem leichterem Laufradsatz incl. Reifen und Schnellspanner ( mein LRS wiegt aktuell noch immer incl. Bremsscheiben und XT Spanner so um die 3.1 - 3.2kg ) und auch der XTR 980-er 11-36 Kassette sollte noch locker 1.0kg weniger drin sein. Mit ein paar Spielereien sogar näher bei 8.5kg als 9.0kg.


 Wenn du es dann wiegst, wirst du dich wundern was dabei herauskommt. Ich habe mir mal zum Spaß ein Carbon-MTB gebaut. Der Rahmen wog 1230 g und die Ritchey WCS Carbon MTB Gabel ca. 480 g. Der Rest XTR, V-Brake und sonstige leichte Teile. Ergebnis: 9 kg. 



Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das nun Leichtbau ?



Nein.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

So, die XTR 988er Trial Bremsen sind da.

Gewicht befüllt mit ungekürzten Leitungen ( und den Kühlrippen auf den Bremsbelägen ) und ohne Scheiben

vorne: 255g
hinten: 277g

Werde die Bremsen vorerst mit XT Spiderscheiben verbauen, vorn kommt irgendwann statt der 203er noch eine 180er rein.

Aber erst mal das Hinterrad von seinem Dekor befreien.

p.s. bin mit 8.5 bis 9.0kg Gesamtgewicht beim Hardtail voll zufrieden, leichter geht's immer  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Yukio (6. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> p.s. bin mit 8.5 bis 9.0kg Gesamtgewicht beim Hardtail voll zufrieden, leichter geht's immer



Dann rechne mal lieber zwischen 9,5 und 10 kg. Das erscheint mir realistischer.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Yukio schrieb:


> Dann rechne mal lieber zwischen 9,5 und 10 kg. Das erscheint mir realistischer.


 
Das was Du bis jetzt siehst wird nicht die endgültige Konfiguration.


BeOne  der letzte Kilo

Laufräder ( - 300g LRS, -200g Reifen ) *-500g*
Rock Shox SID XX World Cup Dual Air Federgabel 100mm 1 1/8" 1400g statt 1700g *-300g*
SRAM XX XG-1099 Kassette MTB 10-fach 208g statt 330g (11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36) *-120g*
Bremsscheiben Ice-Tech 180mm/160mm statt XT 203mm/160mm 270g statt 335g *-65g*
Bremssockeladapter mit Titanschrauben *-25g*​ 
Damit hoffe ich unter 9 Kilo zu kommen.


Auch ja, und noch ein Carbon Low Rizer statt dem 270g Ritchey Alu, ein 120mm 120g Vorbau und halt XTR 980 (3x10) komplett ausser Cassette. 260g Pedale, max. 250g Sattel. 5g Klingel  .

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## superson1c (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr. Von 203er Scheiben auf 180/160 und von ner "stabilen" Reba auf eine für "Normalgewichtige" grenzwertige SID WC.
XX Kassette... *kopfschüttel*
Und das ganze dann scheinbar nicht mehr wegen Funktion (die im ambitionierten Renneinsatz bei entsprechend niedrigem Körpergewicht ohne Frage gegeben ist), sondern um die 9 Kilo zu unterbieten.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

superson1c schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr. Von 203er Scheiben auf 180/160 und von ner "stabilen" Reba auf eine für "Normalgewichtige" grenzwertige SID WC.
> XX Kassette... *kopfschüttel*
> Und das ganze dann scheinbar nicht mehr wegen Funktion (die im ambitionierten Renneinsatz bei entsprechend niedrigem Körpergewicht ohne Frage gegeben ist), sondern um die 9 Kilo zu unterbieten.


 
Macht ja nix, wird ja mein Rad  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (6. Dezember 2010)

Macht ja nix, mach trotzdem lieber keinen Thread im Leichtbauforum auf.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Dezember 2010)

erklärt mir mal bitte jemand den sinn einer 11-36er kassette und vorne 3fach?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Macht ja nix, mach trotzdem lieber keinen Thread im Leichtbauforum auf.


 
Wird schon nicht passieren  .

Übrigens, BeOne hat was ganz ähnliches im Programm, die XTR ist eine Generation älter, das Bike wiegt 8.9kg. Ob die Fahrer alle gestorben sind  ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal bitte jemand den sinn einer 11-36er kassette und vorne 3fach?


 
Sind heute alle Shimano 3/10 fach Schaltungen ab 2011. Manche bevorzugen 2/10 fach. Jedem das seine.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

No comment.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## damonsta (6. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal bitte jemand den sinn einer 11-36er kassette und vorne 3fach?



Ich finde auch, dass das sogar der Relativitätstheorie widerspricht.


----------



## Markusso (6. Dezember 2010)

wieso damonsta?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass das sogar der Relativitätstheorie widerspricht.


 
Erst mal 203mm vorn, 160mm (Rahmenlimit) hinten.

Erklär uns mal die Relativitätstheorie, aber bitte genau  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (6. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Erst mal 203mm vorn, 160mm hinten.



Zumindest das ist a relativer Schmarrn - s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist a relativer Schmarrn - s.o.


 


Ja, so wie beim Auto, beim Motorrad, etc. Du bringst nur einen Bruchteil der Hinterradbremskraft auf den Boden, deshalb sind Hinterradbremsen generell ( um einiges ) kleiner dimensioniert, 203 vo + hi, 180 vo + hi, 160 vo + hi ist nicht. Alternativen sind 180 vo / 160 hi, 160 vo / 140 hi. 180 vo werd ich sicher noch ausprobieren und auch behalten, wenn die Bremsleistung insgesamt dadurch nicht schlechter wird.

Bremse vorne auch am rechten Hebel, ist für mich besser ( Motorrad ). Skandal ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Dezember 2010)

Nunja, beim Fahrrad ist die Verteilung der Bremslast meist nur so, dass vorn +20mm sinn machen und mehr nicht. Die Hinterradbremse wird einfach häufiger genutzt als beim Auto und Motorrad


----------



## garbel (6. Dezember 2010)

superson1c schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr.



Muß man bei diesem konfusen Hin und Her auch nicht.


----------



## strassikowski (7. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal bitte jemand den sinn einer 11-36er kassette und vorne 3fach?



Das ist falls die theoretischen 8,5 kg sich trotz realer 9,5 kg subjektiv nach 15 kg anfühlen wenn es mal bergauf geht. Leider ist mit 120 mm Reba und Rizerbar der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten um richtig Druck zu machen, aber die Kurbel wird noch getauscht (XTR 44-30) wenn mit der SID und dem _LOW_Rizer dann die Geometrie perfekt ist ...

Sorry, individueller Aufbau in allen Ehren, aber man kann es auch totreden und planen.


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Gibt halt Leute die genauso wenig verstand haben wie FahrkÃ¶nnen.
Ich kauf mir auch immer einen Porsche Ferrari oder Lamborghini und hab kein FÃ¼hrerschein weil ich zu dumm zum Fahren bin.
Aber ich kann sagen ich habâs


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

strassikowski schrieb:


> Das ist falls die theoretischen 8,5 kg sich trotz realer 9,5 kg subjektiv nach 15 kg anfühlen wenn es mal bergauf geht. Leider ist mit 120 mm Reba und Rizerbar der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten um richtig Druck zu machen, aber die Kurbel wird noch getauscht (XTR 44-30) wenn mit der SID und dem _LOW_Rizer dann die Geometrie perfekt ist ...
> 
> Sorry, individueller Aufbau in allen Ehren, aber man kann es auch totreden und planen.


 
Bitte lesen ... die Reba SL ist stufenlos von 90 bis 120mm einstellbar ( U-Turn ), keine Geometrieprobleme. 9.7kg mit Reba SL und Shimano Systemlaufradsatz, 9.0kg oder ein wenig darunter mit RS SID WC oder Magura Durin Race und gutem leichten LRS sowie ein paar guten leichten Kleinteilen.



Capic Biker schrieb:


> Giebt halt leute die genauso wenig verstand haben wie Fahrkönnen.
> Ich kauf mir auch immer nen Porsche Ferrari oder Lamborghini und hab kein Führerschein weil ich zu dum zum Fahren bin.
> Aber ich kann sagen ich habs


 
Tja, für dieses Posting erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar. Bei Dir geht's nicht bereits ums Fahren ( Porsche oder VW ist egal ) sondern schon ums Schreiben. Wer heutzutage alles schon Computer hat ...  .

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ... für mich ist Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit viel wichtiger wie ein möglichst leichtes Rad, ich sitze auf dem Teil und will nicht aufgrund von Materialfehlern stürzen. Auch Wartungsintensität spielt füür mich eine Rolle, möchte lieber fahren als bauen. Also lieber 0.5 bis 1.5 kg mehr ans Rad und gut ist.
> ....





Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein leichtes Fahrrad ( ich meine ein wirklich leichtes ) baue, erhalte ich bessere performance und schlechtere qualität zu einem höheren preis.



Hallo Fitnessfahrer,
ist ja eine ganz schöne Wandlung, die du da innerhalb von 5 Seiten hingelegt hast 
Ich frage mich gerade, wie du jetzt zu deinen ersten Aussagen stehst. Vor allem das mit dem Preis  Die ganzen schweren "Downhill"-Teile (zumindest die Bremse) erst zu kaufen und dann vor der Jungfernfahrt gleich doch noch gegen Leichtbau-Teile auszutauschen war sicher preiswert, oder? 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin sicherlich kein fanatischer Leichtbau-Fan. Meine Räder haben eigentlich alle Übergewicht, und sind mehr nach Funktion und Stabilität als nach Gewicht aufgebaut. Aber zumindest weiß ich was ich will und steh auch dazu, egal was die anderen Leute sagen oder darüber denken. Bei dir habe ich nur so ein bisschen den Eindruck gewonnen, dass du eigentlich gar nicht so genau weißt, was du willst, und dein Fähnchen ziemlich in den Wind hängst  Erst willst du Leichtbau, dann mögen dich die Leichtbauer anscheindend nicht, als Reaktion willst du dir eine Saint ans Carbon-HT schrauben, daraufhin bekommst du hier zu hören, dass das Schwachsinn ist und wechselst wieder zum Leichtbau... was kommt als nächstes? 

Gespannte Grüße 
scylla


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hallo Fitnessfahrer,
> ist ja eine ganz schÃ¶ne Wandlung, die du da innerhalb von 5 Seiten hingelegt hast
> Ich frage mich gerade, wie du jetzt zu deinen ersten Aussagen stehst. Vor allem das mit dem Preis  Die ganzen schweren "Downhill"-Teile (zumindest die Bremse) erst zu kaufen und dann vor der Jungfernfahrt gleich doch noch gegen Leichtbau-Teile auszutauschen war sicher preiswert, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Ich hab die Saint nie gekauft, nur erwÃ¤gt. Der Shimano Systemlaufradsatz ist vom Trek 6700, da ist erstmal wieder der Original Bontrager drin. Vom Preis her dÃ¼rfte ich nicht viel mehr wie Ihr bezahlen  .

Als nÃ¤chstes kommt das BeOne, fertig aufgebaut, so wie hier zum Teil abgebildet und beschrieben. Ob ich mir die letzten 700g noch "gÃ¶nne" und wann ( leichtere Gabel, leichterer LRS, leichtere Kleinteile ) hÃ¤ngt davon ab, ob ich mal dringend â¬ 1200 dafÃ¼r ausgeben mÃ¶chte oder nicht.

Freundliche GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil...

... aber eins würde ich gerne noch verstehen: Was ist deine Motivation, das Bike unter 9 kg bringen zu wollen? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, fährst du keine Rennen etc, und das Rad soll vor allem Spaß und Fitness bringen. Meinst du wirklich, dass +- 1 kg am Spaßfaktor was ändern? Für die Fitness ist jedenfalls +1kg wohl eher das wahre


----------



## kungfu (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich erweitere meine Aussage:
Du hast `nen Knall !



ABER: So langsam finde ich gefallen an dem Thread, bringt er mich doch zum Lachen . Bist du unter selben Namen auch im Magura Forum angemeldet ? Dann wird mir nochmals einiges klar.....

MFG
k.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil...
> 
> ... aber eins würde ich gerne noch verstehen: Was ist deine Motivation, das Bike unter 9 kg bringen zu wollen? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, fährst du keine Rennen etc, und das Rad soll vor allem Spaß und Fitness bringen. Meinst du wirklich, dass +- 1 kg am Spaßfaktor was ändern? Für die Fitness ist jedenfalls +1kg wohl eher das wahre


 
Danke, ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf das Teil.

Ich hab beruflich viel mit High-Tech zu tun und interessiere mich für aktuelle Technik. Es geht weniger um das Gewicht, ich möchte ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Rad, werd damit im Wald und auch auf meinen Seerunden am Weg sein, evtl. auch mal ein leichter Trail.

Fürs Gröbere hab ich noch vor mein Trek 6700 nach der Fertigstellung des BeOne auf ein Fully umzubauen ( Rahmen und Gabelwechsel ), sonst sind alles gute Teile dran ( XT 2011 incl. Bremsen ) aber das wird noch dauern.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Ich erweitere meine Aussage:
> Du hast `nen Knall !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na dann ist ja gut dass Du es lustig hast  . Nein, der im Magura Forum bin ich nicht.

Einen Knall, würde ich mal sagen, haben wir doch alle  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab beruflich viel mit High-Tech zu tun und interessiere mich für aktuelle Technik. Es geht weniger um das Gewicht, ich möchte ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Rad, werd damit im Wald und auch auf meinen Seerunden am Weg sein, evtl. auch mal ein leichter Trail.



Ob die Sid wirklich technisch überlegen (außer dem Gewicht) zu einer Reba ist, und ob eine XX Kassette (außer dem Gewicht) einer XT Kassette was über hat... 

...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ob die Sid wirklich technisch überlegen (außer dem Gewicht) zu einer Reba ist, und ob eine XX Kassette (außer dem Gewicht) einer XT Kassette was über hat...
> 
> Zusammenfassend stellt sich das Ganze für mich so dar:
> - du willst auf Forstpisten heizen und dabei *gesehen* und *bewundert *werden
> ...


 
Wenn ich das wollte, würde ich mit meinem Auto fahren - obwohl es mehr als fragwürdig ist wer einen dann so bewundert. Was ist das hier, Neid ? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, einige haben hier viel teurere Bikes. Was ich möchte ist alles schon geschrieben.

Feundliche Grüsse,
Eugen

p.s. gewundert hab ich mich hier auch schon genug.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wollte, würde ich mit meinem Auto fahren ...


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du bewundert werden willst, dann 
Kauf dir doch von Shimano komplett die Yumeya Serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid ja Weltmeister im zitieren ... könnt Ihr auch lesen ? Sorry, hab normalerweise grossen Respekt vor Frauen ( @ scylla ), aber hier ?

gesehen werden ... auffallen ... bewundert werden

sind das nicht alles weibliche (Wunsch-) Gedanken ?

Kriegt Euch wieder ein, wir sind im tech. Talk hier. Fahrräder sind ja gut und recht aber die Welt sind sie auch wieder nicht. Sportgeräte halt, auch ein wenig Spielzeug  .

Grüsse an alle, und wenn Euch langweilig ist dann könnt Ihr es ja mal mit Arbeit versuchen.

Eugen.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, mein Torque wiegt auch 17kg. Vielleicht solltest du dir lieber noch einen andren Rahmen zulegen, denn Carbon ist ja nun auch nicht soo sicher? Grad wenn man mal stürzt im Bikepark.



lieber ein nerve ?


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja Weltmeister im zitieren ... könnt Ihr auch lesen ? Sorry, hab normalerweise grossen Respekt vor Frauen ( @ scylla ), aber hier ?
> 
> gesehen werden ... auffallen ... bewundert werden
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir meinen Teil über dich gedacht, jetzt denkst du dir halt deinen Teil über mich. Ist dein gutes Recht 

nur eins muss ich noch loswerden: keiner der drei oben genannten "Wünsche" gehört zu meiner Gedankenwelt, wenn's um Bikes oder ums Biken geht  
mach Spaß haben... meine Grenzen erweitern... den nächsten Trail überleben... draus, dann bist du näher dran. 

Sry, aber ich glaube, wir leben so ziemlich in einer anderen Welt. Daher vielleicht auch das Verständnisproblem


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mir meinen Teil über dich gedacht, jetzt denkst du dir halt deinen Teil über mich. Ist dein gutes Recht
> 
> nur eins muss ich noch loswerden: keiner der drei oben genannten "Wünsche" gehört zu meiner Gedankenwelt, wenn's um Bikes oder ums Biken geht
> mach Spaß haben... meine Grenzen erweitern... den nächsten Trail überleben... draus, dann bist du näher dran.
> ...


 
 sehe ich auch so, nur dass ich mir den Luxus nicht leisten kann etwas absichtlich zu tun das ich nicht überleben könnte.

Kompliment, um das beneide ich Dich.

Schönen Tag noch,
Eugen


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe Fitnessfahrer
wirkst du durch deine Fahrtechnik nicht beeindruckent und
versuchst das jetzt durch Teile wieder auszugleichen???


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe Fitnessfahrer
> wirkst du durch deine Fahrtechnik nicht beeindruckent und
> versuchst das jetzt durch Teile wieder auszugleichen???


 
Endlich fühle ich mich verstanden


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey und dafür muste ich nicht mal psychologie Studieren


----------



## StarrerStahl (7. Dezember 2010)

Was für einen bmw fährst du denn nun?


----------



## kungfu (7. Dezember 2010)

Frauen ?
Hier ?
Cool !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Was für einen bmw fährst du denn nun?


 
Bleiben wir doch lieber bei den Radl'n  .


----------



## kungfu (7. Dezember 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Was für einen bmw fährst du denn nun?



Vorsicht jetzt !


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Vorsicht jetzt !


 
Oh ja


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier sehr Ihr mein neuestes Bauteil.

Gaaanz wichtig, sonst funktioniert das ganze Rad nicht  . Werd wohl weniger Fett verwenden müssen, um das Gewicht zu kompensieren  . Und keine Angst, ist Waschstrassenbeständig, UV Licht sicher, einfach alles was man so braucht. Dürfte auch das Fahrverhalten trotz bes***ssener Geometrie verbessern, denn Schwerpunkt wird nach unten verlagert, in die Nähe des Kurbellagers. Werde damit der King meiner Seerunden werden während ich mich bewundern lasse ... hmmm ... so what  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Dezember 2010)

Sollten Fahrzeuge mit nem Gecko drauf nicht vier Räder und ab 300PS aufwärts haben?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Sollten Fahrzeuge mit nem Gecko drauf nicht vier Räder und ab 300PS aufwärts haben?


 
Ja schon, aber nur bei Autos  . BTW, fahre keinen MST, die sind aber  . Hab zwar kein praktisches Auto aber für mich besser als MST. Praktisch und lustig geht nicht.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (7. Dezember 2010)

Oder häuser sehen auch so aus!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Oder häuser sehen auch so aus!


 
Hab ich noch nie gesehen aber viel besser geht nicht  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Back to topics:

Ich möchte als Stahl- und Schaltinnenzüge Nokons, als Aussenhüllen gute und "ganz normale" schwarze. Geht das und wenn ja mit welchen Aussenhüllen ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2010)

man sieht, du hast dich mit der materie richtig beschäftigt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> man sieht, du hast dich mit der materie richtig beschäftigt.


 
Die Schaltzugführung für den Umwerfer verläuft über das Tretlager und macht dort einen hefigen Knick zum Sitzrohr bei diesem Rahmen. Laut Berichten im MaxAri Thread ( der BeOne Rahmen hat die gleiche Geometrie wie der MaxAri, ist aber zum Teil verstärkt und hat ein gutes Finish ) haben da fast nur Nokons eine Chance.

Trotzdem und danke, Deine Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2010)

als erstes solltest du dir mal deinen text noch mal durchlesen.

nokons bestehen aus carbon oder alu-perlen, darin ist eine durchgehende schaltzugaußenhülle (liner) und darin läuft der schaltzug.
den liner kann man durchgängig vom hebel bis zum schaltwerk/umwerfer verlegen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> als erstes solltest du dir mal deinen text noch mal durchlesen.
> 
> nokons bestehen aus carbon oder alu-perlen, darin ist eine durchgehende schaltzugaußenhülle (liner) und darin läuft der schaltzug.
> den liner kann man durchgängig vom hebel bis zum schaltwerk/umwerfer verlegen.


 
Ich möchte Nokon Liner und Schaltzüge verwenden und nicht diese Carbon-Perlen. Gibt es passende, gute Alternativen zu den Perlen, schwarz, unauffällig ?

Danke,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2010)

was passt dir an schwarzen alu-perlen nicht?

gibt das system auch noch von alligator. i-links und mini i-links.

mischen geht nicht, da in allen 3 varianten unterschiedliche durchmesser verwendet werden.


----------



## StarrerStahl (7. Dezember 2010)

du bist eine wurst, also fährst du einen bmw, understatement ist für dich ein fremdwort und obwohl du das gegenteil von fit bist, möchtest du sportlichkeit präsentieren: du fährst einen 3er.
da dein ego und dein glied winzig sind, hast du minsdestens einen 6 zylinder, da du aber auch im job nur mittelmäßig bist, kannst du dir keinen 3 liter leistens, ich tippe auf 328i...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> du bist eine wurst, also fährst du einen bmw, understatement ist für dich ein fremdwort und obwohl du das gegenteil von fit bist, möchtest du sportlichkeit präsentieren: du fährst einen 3er.
> da dein ego und dein glied winzig sind, hast du minsdestens einen 6 zylinder, da du aber auch im job nur mittelmäßig bist, kannst du dir keinen 3 liter leistens, ich tippe auf 328i...


 
Und ich hab gemeint Du meinst das nicht ernst. Wow, das ist wichtig für Dich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StarrerStahl (7. Dezember 2010)

ja


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja, was kann ich dazu dann noch sagen  .


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Dezember 2010)

Nokon ist ein System. Da gibt es in erster Linie nur ja oder nein. Liner ohne Hüllen bringt nix. Die Einzige Stelle wo es was bringt wäre, die Zugleitung unterm Tretlager vor der Reibung des Stahlzuges + Dreck und somit vor deutlichem Verschleiß zu schützen. An der Stelle bevorzuge ich aber dünnere Liner zB von Power Cordz. Die deutlich dickeren Nokons passen meist bei der Zugumlenkung nicht so recht.
Ein komplettes Set Gore Ride on "Low Friction" sealed wäre sicher die beste Wahl. da ist der Liner mit den schwarzen oder weißen Zugaußenhüllen gleich dabei.







Starrer Stahl... bei Langerweile sollte man wirklich nicht in Foren aktiv werden... ich kenn das, man geht so anderen nur unnötig auf den Sack!


----------



## StarrerStahl (7. Dezember 2010)

lass dich nicht ärgern...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke Piktogramm, genau das was ich suchte.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenigstens Humor hast du  

Schlag dir mal die Nokons aus dem Kopf. Lohnt sich nicht, wie du schon treffend erkannt hast. 
Wenn du unbedingt ein System mit "Liner " haben willst, da gibt's auch andere: 
z.B. Gore Ride On

edit: Piktogramm kann wohl schneller tippen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenigstens Humor hast du
> 
> Schlag dir mal die Nokons aus dem Kopf. Lohnt sich nicht, wie du schon treffend erkannt hast.
> Wenn du unbedingt ein System mit "Liner " haben willst, da gibt's auch andere:
> z.B. Gore Ride On


 
Danke für den Tip   .


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Dezember 2010)

Gleichmal nen Link auf eines der teuresten Angebote fürs Gore Set losgelassen. Respekt.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Gleichmal nen Link auf eines der teuresten Angebote fürs Gore Set losgelassen. Respekt.



wollte nur nen Link auf das Produkt an sich loslassen... dass er sich ein passendes Angebot selbst googlen kann, ab ich dem TE schon noch zugetraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (7. Dezember 2010)

Herstellerseiten rocken, waren sogar bei mir das erste Google Ergebnis^^


----------



## Thaddel (8. Dezember 2010)

> Einen Knall, würde ich mal sagen, haben wir doch alle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie treffend...


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Finde gut dass hier endlich mal zur Unterstützung übergegangen wird und man anscheinend langsam vom rum maulen weg kommt. Danke Piktogramm.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Herstellerseiten rocken, waren sogar bei mir das erste Google Ergebnis^^



omg 

wenn ich bisher noch keinen spliss an den haaren hatte, dann ist es auf jeden fall jetzt so weit


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> omg
> 
> wenn ich bisher noch keinen spliss an den haaren hatte, dann ist es auf jeden fall jetzt so weit


 
Ich hab alles gefunden, danke. Das möchte ich jetzt aber auch nicht, dass Du wegen mir noch Spliss bekommst  . Wenns Radl mal fertig ist dann schick ich Dir eine PM und schenk Dir 1 x Spitzen schneiden  .

So, jetzt ab in die Apotheke Spritzen kaufen, möchte am WE Bremsleitungen kürzen und re / li tauschen und werd mich dann mal beim Entlüften üben.

Bis dahin werd ich ja auch die Hinterradfelge vom Dekor befreit haben, hab erst ein Drittel und kann Aceton nicht mehr riechen ...

und ja, danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüsse und einen schönen Tag,
Eugen


----------



## Capic Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

Was für ne Felge befreist du den?
Ich hoffe doch du tust das Dekor nur weg weils net so toll aussieht und net wegen dem Gewichtsersparnis 

Ne im ernst könntest ja mal ein Bild reinstellen von dein Bike wenns Fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab alles gefunden, danke. Das möchte ich jetzt aber auch nicht, dass Du wegen mir noch Spliss bekommst  . Wenns Radl mal fertig ist dann schick ich Dir eine PM und schenk Dir 1 x Spitzen schneiden  .



Danke für das Angebot... meinte ja aber gar nicht dich 

Sieh zu, dass du beim Bremsleitungen kürzen gleich noch einen Satz neue Oliven da hast. Ich hab's außer bei meinen Hope Bremsen irgendwie noch nie geschafft, die wiederzuverwenden. Sind bei den Shimano-Bremsen einfach zu fest in die Leitung verpresst und oft noch deformiert, so dass man die Oliven üblicherweise nicht zerstörungsfrei abbekommt.... und dann steht man Sonntags im Keller und es geht nicht weiter, weil man nix da hat, und alle Bike-Läden geschlossen haben


----------



## frogmatic (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn ich bisher noch keinen spliss an den haaren hatte, dann ist es auf jeden fall jetzt so weit



Fotos?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot... meinte ja aber gar nicht dich
> 
> Sieh zu, dass du beim Bremsleitungen kürzen gleich noch einen Satz neue Oliven da hast. Ich hab's außer bei meinen Hope Bremsen irgendwie noch nie geschafft, die wiederzuverwenden. Sind bei den Shimano-Bremsen einfach zu fest in die Leitung verpresst und oft noch deformiert, so dass man die Oliven üblicherweise nicht zerstörungsfrei abbekommt.... und dann steht man Sonntags im Keller und es geht nicht weiter, weil man nix da hat, und alle Bike-Läden geschlossen haben


 
Bei den neuen Bremsen war alles dabei - Ersatzoliven und Leitungsenden, sogar so ein Adapter zum Einpressen der Leitungsenden.

Ich mach das zum ersten Mal, die Beschreibungen sind aber gut und wird schon klappen, denk ich mal.

Danke Dir !


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Was für ne Felge befreist du den?
> Ich hoffe doch du tust das Dekor nur weg weils net so toll aussieht und net wegen dem Gewichtsersparnis
> 
> Ne im ernst könntest ja mal ein Bild reinstellen von dein Bike wenns Fertig ist


 
Das Dekor kommt nur weg, weil es gar nicht zum Rad passt. Ich weiss noch nicht, wie lange ich diese Felgen am BeOne fahren werde, sie sind neuwertig und gar nicht so schlecht, deshalb lohnt sich für mich der Aufwand.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Fahre die einfach. billiger kannst du mit Reifen und Schläuchen sparen. das bringt sehr viel und ist sinnvoller als ein kompletter Satz neue Laufräder.  Weil XT ist alles andere als schlecht.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2010)

nur schwer ...


----------



## frogmatic (8. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nur schwer ...



Das Thema lautet doch "beyond Leichtbau".


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Der LRS soll 1677g wiegen - habs nicht nachgewogen. Mit etwas leichteren Reifen ( statt 615g pro Stück ( UST ) evtl. nur ca. 530g pro Stück ( Schlauchreifen incl. leichten Schläuchen ) ) könnte das gar nicht so schlecht rauskommen, denke ich mal.

Milch in den Reifen werd ich mal zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ausprobieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist das ein geiler Fred hier! HAMMER!

Macht weiter bitte!!!!


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe 2.1er NN drauf und die wiegen beide um die 468 g. Die sind ordentlich stabil und haben guten Grip. Habe mich nicht von den Meinungen anderer blenden lassen und 2.1er mal probiert. Hab es nicht bereut. 

Inox

Schön das wenigstens einer seinen Spaß hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Bremsen war alles dabei - Ersatzoliven und Leitungsenden, sogar so ein Adapter zum Einpressen der Leitungsenden.
> 
> Ich mach das zum ersten Mal, die Beschreibungen sind aber gut und wird schon klappen, denk ich mal.
> 
> Danke Dir !



Wenn Du ein bisschen vorsichtig beim Kürzen der Leitungen bist, kannst Du Dir das Entlüften sparen. 

Ansonsten: geiler Fred. Du bist echt extrem mitteilsam. Mal schaun, wie lange es noch dauert, bis es hier zu Auschreitungen kommt


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Der LRS soll 1677g wiegen - habs nicht nachgewogen. Mit etwas leichteren Reifen ( statt 615g pro Stück ( UST ) evtl. nur ca. 530g pro Stück ( Schlauchreifen incl. leichten Schläuchen ) ) könnte das gar nicht so schlecht rauskommen, denke ich mal.
> 
> Milch in den Reifen werd ich mal zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ausprobieren.


schlauchreifen kann man nicht mit schlauch fahren. zudem passen die auch nicht auf deinen lrs.


----------



## Capic Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

> Zitat von k_star
> schlauchreifen kann man nicht mit schlauch fahren.



Das ist mal ne Logik


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2010)

da hat er aber recht weil die der schlauch sind... denk mal drüber nach 

z.B.
http://r2-bike.com/Geax-Barro-Race-tubular

Ansonsten gibts die z.B. noch von Tufo.
Das Prinzip kommt glaube ich aus dem Rennradbereich.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich meinte Faltreifen und Schlauch, sorry für die Verwirrung  .

Fahr jetzt nach Hause, weiter Felgen putzen, was für eine Perspektive, bald bin ich Acetonsüchtig  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Naja egal was du meintest, ich musste ja nur mal k star in Schutz nehmen 

Viel Spaß beim Suchten...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Der Thread-Titel passt dann schon für mein neues Rad, brauch auch keinen Aufbau-Thread denn das ist ja schon meiner  .

Ich danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung und Ihr seid schon schwer in Ordnung.

Teile im Zulauf: Sattelstütze ( die auf dem Bild fehlt im Moment beim Trek  ), Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau.

Zum Schluss noch ein guter Carbon-Lenker, Kurbelgarnitur und Schaltung komplett ausser Kassette ( ist XT zur Zeit ) und gut ist.

Hab da noch eine Frage:

Ich möchte an der Kurbel 42/32/24 Dynasys kompatibel verbauen. Kurbel und Innenlager ( Kurbelgarnitur ) <= 770g, Shimano XTR 2011. Die Alternativen, die ich gefunden habe sind alle 44/32/22.

Gibt es in Kombination zur aktuellen Shimano Dynasys Serie überhaupt alternative Kurbelgarnituren oder kann ich eigentlich ohnehin nur die XT 77x oder XTR 98x verwenden ? Vorne nur zweifach möchte ich erstmal nicht.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Dezember 2010)

SRAM bietet die Gruppen X.7 bis X.0 ebenfalls 3x10fach Kurbeln an die Kompatibel sind.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt nach Hause, weiter Felgen putzen, was für eine Perspektive, bald bin ich Acetonsüchtig  .
> 
> Grüsse,
> Eugen



Hey Eugen,

pass bloß auf mit dem Aceton! Das verursacht mit der Zeit irreversible Hirnschäden...

Schönen Abend noch und viel Erfolg beim Aufbau des Rads!

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. Dezember 2010)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein bisschen vorsichtig beim Kürzen der Leitungen bist, kannst Du Dir das Entlüften sparen...


 
Stimmt, hab ich schon gelesen dass das geht. Möchte aber gern selbst Bremsen entlüften können und das ist jetzt eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, alles mal zu üben. Hab schon alles bei mir bis auf das Öl und das sollte ich ja hoffentlich in jedem Fahrradladen zu kaufen bekommen.



schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Eugen,
> 
> pass bloß auf mit dem Aceton! Das verursacht mit der Zeit irreversible Hirnschäden...
> 
> ...


 
Mach ich schon  , danke. Manchmal hab ich eher den Eindruck mein Job verursacht mit der Zeit irreversible Hirnschäden  . Naja, wir müssen ja alle von irgendwas leben  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Dezember 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## memphis35 (9. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst alle Kurbeln die mit 9- u. 10-fach Ketten verbaut werden verwenden . Dynasys ist m.M. nichts anderes als ein Grund für manche eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen obwohl die letzten 10 oder mehr Jahre 22 / 32 / 44 als Optimum angesehen wurde . 42 hatte ich auf meiner Bj. 96 XT Kurbel und 24 auf einer noch älteren LX . Also alles ein alter Hut . Das Fahrrad läßt sich nicht mehr neu erfinden also werden durch Schlagworte und optischen Gimmicks begehrlichkeiten geweckt . Ob man es braucht oder ob aus technischen Gründen das ältere nicht besser währe muß halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .

Schönen Abend noch  35


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2010)

können die neuen Umwerfer für Dynasys wirklich nur noch auf 42 Zähne hochschalten? ich habe keine Lust mir eine Umwerfer zu kaufen dens schon was weiß ich wievile jahre gibt obwohl er mir nicht gefällt und es etwas neueres gibt. Ich rede ins Besondere vom XTR Umwerfer.

SRY für OT aber wir waren grade so schön beim Thema

Inox


----------



## frogmatic (10. Dezember 2010)

Dynasys riecht für mich nach dem Versuch, noch öfter noch empfindlichere Verschleißteile zu verkaufen.
Ich habe mittlerweile das zweite Rad auf 2 Kettenblätter mit 36-22 umgerüstet, und für meine Touren ist das prima.


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> Mit der Felge willst du weiter fahren



im downhill gang und gebe mit zerdellten weiterzufahren... warum auch nicht, solange der reifen drauf hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)

Confused - die 44-33-22 Kurbeln passen sicher, ja, aber dann brauch ich einen passenden Umwerfer ( z. Bsp SRAM X.0 , 3 x 10 fach ). Der Dynasys Umwerfer kann als max. GrÃ¶sse 42 ZÃ¤hne gemÃ¤ss Specs.

Frage1: Sind denn die Dynasys 980er Schalthebel kompatibel zu einem SRAM Umwerfer ? Wenn nicht, dann wÃ¤re das ein Mix den ich nicht mÃ¶chte ( vorne SRAM oder kompatible Kurbel, hinten Dynasys Schaltwerk und Kassette ) mit verschiedenen Schalthebeln ?

Frage2: Chainsuck. Sind 22er BlÃ¤tter anfÃ¤lliger wie 24er ( Dynasys ) BlÃ¤tter ?

Habe XTR 988 Bremsen und mÃ¶chte die Schalthebel direkt an den Bremshebeln montieren, zumindest als ersten Versuch.

@Insider: Hab vor einer Stunde endlich die 775er XT Felgen von ihrem ( aufgedrucktem ) Dekor befreit. Passt original einfach nicht zum neuen Rad und es sind gute RÃ¤der, Dekor entfernen geht problemlos mit Aceton. Habe fÃ¼r alle 4 Seiten ( vo + hi ) insgesamt ca. 12 Stunden gebraucht. FÃ¼r mich hat es sich gelohnt. Arbeitet bitte mit Atem- und Augenschutz, wenn Ihr sowas vorhabt, ist der einzige Bringer bei der Aktion, ausgenommen Ergebnis natÃ¼rlich.

Die RÃ¤der ( Satz ) haben einen Listenpreis von ca. â¬ 450 und wenn Ihr ein bisschen sucht, bekommt Ihr sie um â¬ 250, incl. XT Schnellspanner und Ventile. XT 2011 Naben und UST Felgen, Centerlock. Gewicht LRS ohne Schnellspanner = 1677g ( nicht nachgewogen ). Ich finde Preis / Leistung ist  .

Fahrer von guten Bremsen berichten von noch leichteren Felgen, wo sich die Felgen mit 203er Scheiben beim Bremsen verziehen. Bei mir verzieht sich da gar nichts ( habe das an meinem Trek 6700 getestet ).

Freundliche GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Dezember 2010)

frage 1:
guck mal bei den händlern die diese schalthebel gelistet haben.
in der beschreibung sollte stehen für was die geeignet sind.

felgen zu cleanen und dafür 12 stunden zu brauchen ist alles andere als problemlos!


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Frage1: Sind denn die Dynasys 980er Schalthebel kompatibel zu einem SRAM Umwerfer ? Wenn nicht, dann wÃ¤re das ein Mix den ich nicht mÃ¶chte ( vorne SRAM oder kompatible Kurbel, hinten Dynasys Schaltwerk und Kassette ) mit verschiedenen Schalthebeln ?



Sram Schalthebel passen zu Shimano Umwerfern.
ABER: Sram Schalthebel passen nicht zu Shimano Schaltwerken!



> Frage2: Chainsuck. Sind 22er BlÃ¤tter anfÃ¤lliger wie 24er ( Dynasys ) BlÃ¤tter ?



ich sehe den Zusammenhang von der Zahnzahl zu der AnfÃ¤lligkeit fÃ¼r Chainsuck nicht. Chainsuck kann dir auch bei einer Rennrad-Kompaktkurbel mit 34Z als kleistem KB passieren. 




> Die RÃ¤der ( Satz ) haben einen Listenpreis von ca. â¬ 450 und wenn Ihr ein bisschen sucht, bekommt Ihr sie um â¬ 250, incl. XT Schnellspanner und Ventile. XT 2011 Naben und UST Felgen, Centerlock. Gewicht LRS ohne Schnellspanner = 1677g ( nicht nachgewogen ). Ich finde Preis / Leistung ist  .



Sry, aber von Shimano Naben halte ich Ã¼berhaupt nichts. Sind zwar relativ gÃ¼nstig, aber genauso schnell kaputt. 
Einen richtig guten LRS mit DT 240 Naben, ZTR Alpine oder Crest Felgen und Sapim CX Ray Speichen bekommst du fÃ¼r "nur" einen Hunni mehr als der Listenpreis von den XT LaufrÃ¤dern. Und leichter sind sie auch noch. Meine DT/Crest/Sapim Kombi wiegt ca. 1400 g


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Shimano Naben schneller kaputt gehen ist eine sich ewig haltenten MÃ¤r. Fakt ist, dass einzelne Shimano Naben OHNE Laufrad ab Werk verspannt sind, damit das notwendige, minimale Spiel das Zentrieren nicht unnÃ¶tig erschwert. In diesem Auslieferungszustand sind auch die Konen nicht ordentlich gekontert, da die Naben ab Werk nur bis zum Zentrieren die Verspannung der Lager aufrecht erhalten sollen. Nach dem Zentrieren des Laufrades gehÃ¶rt vom Laufradbauer das Lagerspiel neu eingestellt (beim Aufbau und beim Einstellen der Lager trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen sehr sehr sehr deutlich!).

Da die SystemlaufrÃ¤der von Shimano ab Werk ordentlich aufgebaut sind (die gehen fÃ¼r den Strafenpreis wirklich qualitativ ganz gut durch) stellt Shimano das Lagerspiel ab Werk auch gleich ordentlich ein und die Konterung der Konen stimmt ebenfalls. Was bleibt ist ein akzeptabel aufgebautes Laufrad zu geringem Preis, dessen Naben mit Dichtungen und Lagern ausgestattet sind, neben denen viele Alternativen blass aussehen. Das Dichtungssystem hÃ¤lt eigentlich alles auÃer Hochdruckreiniger ab und die Lager weiÃen aufgrund "extrem" groÃer Kugeln (WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper) Tragzahlen auf, von denen die Konkurrenz fast nur trÃ¤umen kann.
Zwar gibt es durchaus Naben und LaufrÃ¤der die anderweitig glÃ¤nzen (leichter, schÃ¶ner, steifer, breitere Felge), aber um die Haltbarkeit eines Shimano Laufrades zu Ã¼bertreffen braucht es schon einen deutlich grÃ¶Ãeren Aufwand. Wobei 250â¬ Internetpreis XT LRS zu 550â¬ Internetpreis DT Swiss 240, CX-ray, ZTR Crest gerademal lÃ¤cherliche 120% Aufschlag zum XTR LRS sind ohne eine Sicherheit zu haben, dass der gebaute Laufradsatz wirklich eine gute QualitÃ¤t hat, wohingegen die QualitÃ¤t eines Shimanolaufradsatzes unabhÃ¤nig vom Preis des HÃ¤ndlers annÃ¤hernd konstant ist.

FÃ¼r einen AnfÃ¤nger (scheinst du ja zu sein lieber Fitnessfahrer) wie den Threadersteller reicht so nen XT Ding locker. Einen besser passenden LRS kann er sich spÃ¤ter immernoch besorgen, wenn der Einsatzbereich und die Fahrweise fest abgesteckt sind. Vorher lohnt das verpulvern von Ã¼ber 500â¬ schlicht nicht.


----------



## Markusso (11. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> S
> Sry, aber von Shimano Naben halte ich überhaupt nichts. Sind zwar relativ günstig, aber genauso schnell kaputt.



Sooo ein Schmarrn! Wie kommst Du denn da drauf? Wieviele Shimpansko-LRS hast Du schon kaputt gefahren im Vergleich mit anderen? Das ist doch einfach eine wüste Behauptung ohne Plan.

Piktogramm kann ich nur zustimmen, das Nabenspiel einer Shimanonabe muss eingestellt werden vor der ersten Ausfahrt, sonst fährstse freilich kaputt.
Allerdings: Das betrifft leider auch die Systemaufräder! Mein DuraAce-RR-LRS kam mit unglaublich stramm angezogenen Naben, eine Frechheit. 

Mit ordentlich eingestelltem Nabenspiel aber sind Shimanonaben tolle Teile, nicht besonders stylish, nicht besonders leicht, aber sehr zuverlässig, leichtlaufend und robust.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach eine wüste Behauptung ohne Plan....
> ... aber sehr zuverlässig, leichtlaufend und robust.



Na wenn ihr meint, dann wird das wohl so sein  

Vielleicht habe ich die armen Shimpanski Naben ja einfach immer zu sehr beansprucht. Da können die ja schließlich nichts dafür


----------



## Markusso (11. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele Threads zu kaputten Lagern anderer Hersteller finden sich denn hier... Natürlich bekommt man bei entsprechendem Einsatz jede Nabe klein...
Nachteil ist natürlich der "Lagertausch" - bei Konuslagern praktisch unmöglich, da nicht lohnend.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann ebenfalls zustimmen dass die Shimanonaben für die Preise unschlagbar sind. Ich hatte schon einige Sätze und die haben alle mehrere tausend Kilometer anstandslos überlebt und laufen immer noch. Ich spreche hier von Deore, SLX und XT Naben. Außerdem wurden diese nicht wirklich gepflegt. nur äußerlich geputzt, da es keinen Anlass gab anderweitig tätig zu werden.

Gruß Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (11. Dezember 2010)

So far, so good.

Bremsen sind montiert, Leitungen gekürzt, Systeme entlüftet. Scheiben sind ( noch ) XT, ich hatte die einfach am LRS sowie die XT 10-fach 11-36 XT Kassette.

Der längere Vorbau, eine zweite solche Sattelstütze ( diese ist geborgt vom Trek ) , Griffe und ein Sattel sind im Zulauf.

Danke für Eure Kommentare, bin wirklich froh darüber.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Dezember 2010)

Lagertausch... Das kann man auch so sehen, dass die Lager der Shimano Naben von der Tragzahl so groÃ sind, dass bei korrekter Verwendung (kein Hochdruckreiniger, Lagerspiel eingestellt, Konen ordentlich gekontert) die Naben erst verrecken, wenn man bei der Ã¼blichen Konkurrenz schon beim 3. Lagersatz angekommen ist. Zudem kostet ein Komplettsatz Lager (2 vorn 4 Hinten) in ordentlicher QualitÃ¤t gleichmal mehr als ein neuer Nabensatz SLX oder XT Naben. Wobei man die Shimano Lager teils auch reaktivieren kann, wenn man einfach WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper mit leicht anderen MaÃen rein wirft. Die Laufen dann auf einer anderen Bahn, die normalerweise noch super in Schuss sein sollte.

Es bleibt dabei. Shimano Naben sind in der Preis/Leistung kaum zu Ã¼bertreffen und dabei sind sie keineswegs billiger Schrott*. Einzig bleibt im Raum stehen, dass es Naben gibt, die besser sind -meckern auf gehobenem Niveau mit Hang zur Dekadenz -. So ne Shimano XTR ist eben doch ein StÃ¼ck weg von der Chris King, ist schwerer als eine Tune, weniger farbenfreudig als ne Hope (und auch wesentlich leiser) oder aber nicht so variabel wie ne Acros (die zudem inkl. Lager komplett aus Deutschland kommt)

*Das gilt mittlerweile eigentlich auch fÃ¼r die non Series Naben der aktuellen Generation. Unter Deore waren die Alten Generationen teils wirklich mistig, das hat sich aber mittlerweile gefangen. Ich wÃ¼rde trotzdem nichtmehr unter der SLX anfangen. Deren feiner gerasteter Freilauf ist den Aufpreis locker wert!

FÃ¼r den TE: Kauf dir erst einen Satz Luxusnaben, wenn du genau weiÃt wie du fÃ¤hrst und so abschÃ¤tzbar ist welcher Laufradsatz zu deinem Fahrstil passt. Dann "lohnt" es sich auch mal 600â¬ in die Hand zu nehmen. Vorher wÃ¼rde ich kleine BrÃ¶tchen backen.


Nachtrag: Wieso hast du die Bremsen entlÃ¼ftet eh der der Lenker samt Vorbau komplett ausgerichtet ist? Leitungen musst du dann eh kÃ¼rzen und erst danach lohnt das EntlÃ¼ften wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (11. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Lagertausch... Das kann man auch so sehen, dass die Lager der Shimano Naben von der Tragzahl so groÃ sind, dass bei korrekter Verwendung (kein Hochdruckreiniger, Lagerspiel eingestellt, Konen ordentlich gekontert) die Naben erst verrecken, wenn man bei der Ã¼blichen Konkurrenz schon beim 3. Lagersatz angekommen ist. Zudem kostet ein Komplettsatz Lager (2 vorn 4 Hinten) in ordentlicher QualitÃ¤t gleichmal mehr als ein neuer Nabensatz SLX oder XT Naben. Wobei man die Shimano Lager teils auch reaktivieren kann, wenn man einfach WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper mit leicht anderen MaÃen rein wirft. Die Laufen dann auf einer anderen Bahn, die normalerweise noch super in Schuss sein sollte.
> 
> Es bleibt dabei. Shimano Naben sind in der Preis/Leistung kaum zu Ã¼bertreffen und dabei sind sie keineswegs billiger Schrott*. Einzig bleibt im Raum stehen, dass es Naben gibt, die besser sind -meckern auf gehobenem Niveau mit Hang zur Dekadenz -. So ne Shimano XTR ist eben doch ein StÃ¼ck weg von der Chris King, ist schwerer als eine Tune, weniger farbenfreudig als ne Hope (und auch wesentlich leiser) oder aber nicht so variabel wie ne Acros (die zudem inkl. Lager komplett aus Deutschland kommt)
> 
> ...


 
Es ist genÃ¼gend Reserve fÃ¼r eine 180mm Bremsscheibe vorne vorgesehen, der Vorbau wird 20mm lÃ¤nger und der Rizer nicht hÃ¶her als 25mm. Ebenfalls genug Reserve, wollte einfach diese Ãl-Patzerei  hinter mich bringen und natÃ¼rlich die Bremsen anbauen. Die XT Stahlscheiben mit Alu-Spidern scheinen perfekt zu den XTR 985 / 988 Bremsen zu passen. Messe das mit einem permanent Marker  an den Scheiben.

Freundliche GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (11. Dezember 2010)

Nachtrag.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Dezember 2010)

Das die Scheiben passen ist logisch, die Maße der XT, XTR Scheiben egal ob alt oder neu sind identisch, da musst du nix beschmieren


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (11. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Das die Scheiben passen ist logisch, die Maße der XT, XTR Scheiben egal ob alt oder neu sind identisch, da musst du nix beschmieren


 
Danke, das hat mir bis jetzt niemand beantworten können  .


----------



## Markusso (11. Dezember 2010)

Die SuFu kanns... Jede Scheibe und jeder Adapter ist mit jeder/m kompatibel bei gleichem Maß - da "Standard", das sagt ja der Begriff schon per se.

Edit: Fast jede Scheibe mit jeder - gibt gewisse Ausnahmen...


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Dezember 2010)

Nunja, so recht stimmt das nicht. Hat viel mit der Reibringhöhe zu tun. der Reibring hat bei den aktuellen Scheiben ne recht geringe Höhe. Ältere Shimanobremsen bremsen bei diesen Scheiben auf den Stegen. Das provoziert dann ne merklich ungleichmäßige Abnutzung und auch ein Rubbeln.


----------



## Markusso (11. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, deswegen mein edit. Geht aber auch andersrum: Hayes ist extrem breit.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Habe UST Felgen und möchte gerne andere Reifen verbauen:

Conti Speedking Supersonic 26x2,1 Faltreifen 400g

Taugt der Reifen für Allroundeinsatz ?

Was ist besser, leichte Schläuche ( 95g pro Stück ) oder Milch ( ca. 50-60g pro Rad ) in dieser Kombi ?

Ich nehm mal an ein Felgenband benötige ich in beiden Fällen nicht.

Danke und Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

1. ust felgen haben keine speichenlöcher.
2. der reifen taugt nichts.
3. milch ist immer besser, wenn man den reifen nicht ständig wechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Reifen ist ein Schönwetterreifen für wenig technisches Gelände

Milch zu fahren hat ein paar Vorteile. Zum einen dichtet Milch den Reifen bei kleinen bis mittleren Durchstichen (zb Rosendornen) ab. Snakebites sind ausgeschlossen da schlicht kein Schlauch da ist den es zerstören kann und die Rolleigenschaften werden verbessert, da kein Schlauch mehr mit gewalkt werden muss und auch die Reibung zwischen Reifen und Schlauch fällt weg.
Ein Nachteil ist aber auch, dass bei leichten Reifen die Dämpfung der Karkasse nicht vorhanden ist. Die Reifen fangen mitunter mit "hüpfen an" und belasten so den Fahrer unnötig. Hier lohnt wieder ein Reifen mit etwas mehr Gummi auf der Karkasse der das Hüpfen dämpft. Da würde ich gerade als Spaßfahrer auf den Leichtbau verzichten und aus Haltbarkeit, Komfort und ein Mindestmaß an Grip setzen. Nobby Nic mit SnakeSkin und den gleich in dicken 2,25.


Das Abdichten funktioniert aber nicht, wenn in einen breiten, leichten MTB Reifen nur 40-50ml Milch reingekippt werden. Bei leichten MTB Reifen ist das Gummi so dünn, dass die paar ml nur zum dichten des Reifens aufgebraucht werden. Kommt nen Durchstich ist faktisch keine Milch mehr da, die noch dichten kann. Sinnvoll ist es an der Stelle 80-120ml rein zu schütten. Dann rangiert das Milchsystem auf dem Gewicht von nem Latexschlauch. Geringere Mengen Milch reichen bei schwereren Reifen mit mehr Gummi die leicht dicht zu bekommen sind.

Ansonsten leichte Schläuche am MTB: Einmal auf ne Wurzel oder nen Absatz drauf, ein kleiner Durchstich und schon ist die Luft raus. Flow der Tour im Arsch, beim Rennen unnützerweise Plätze verschenkt und der Händler freut sich über dein Geld.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

4. mit den reifen bingen deine riesen bremsscheiben auch nichts.
bevor die bremse ihre leistung entfalten kann, hat der reifen schon 10mal die bodenhaftung verloren.

5. als allrounder wurde ich den x-king vorschlagen.


----------



## Markusso (12. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ansonsten leichte Schläuche am MTB: Einmal auf ne Wurzel oder nen Absatz drauf, ein kleiner Durchstich und schon ist die Luft raus. Flow der Tour im Arsch, beim Rennen unnützerweise Plätze verschenkt und der Händler freut sich über dein Geld.



Kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen - hab früher nur dicke Schläuche gefahren, inzwischen nur noch die 95g-Schläuche - Pannensicherheit ist exakt gleich. Ein Durchstich erwischt eh jeden Schlauch und Durchschläge  (sic!) machen sich auch nicht anders bemerkbar, hängen vom Reifen ab. Fahr die in RaRa, damit würd ich eh auf keine Kante draufdonnern, im IRC - im Prinzip pannenlos und im FatAlbert - hatte da noch nie nen Durchschlag,. trotz robustem AM-Einsatz, auch  Treppen bergauf und solche Späße.

PS: Gewicht ist bei 95g-Schläuchen niedriger als mit Milch!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

bei zu viel luftdruck kann auch nichts durchschlagen. 

hatte mit meinen rara auf der alpine schon einige durchschläge, aber dank tubeless ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Markusso (12. Dezember 2010)

Fahr mit RaRa 2.1 1,8 bar, mit FatAlbert 2.25 1,6bar


----------



## Piktogramm (12. Dezember 2010)

Das sind meine Erfahrungen wenn du Andere hast ist Widerspruch so oder so sinnlos, sind eben Erfahrungen. Das bei Durchstichen alle Schläuche draufgehen stimmt auch nur bedingt. Meine Latexschläuche haben sich bis jetzt recht unbeindruckt gegeben wenn der Mantel mit Dornen durchstochen war oder ich Aufsetzer hatte. Bei dickeren Butylschläuchen waren Durchschläge oftmals ohne Schaden und bei Durchstichen war der Luftverlust auch schleichend im gegensetz zu den dünnen Reifen denen man dann beim Luftverlieren zusehen kann.
Mir kommen die sehr leichten Schläuche jedenfalls nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (12. Dezember 2010)

Kann natürlich auch bei uns beiden zufallsbedingt sein. Fahr die aber sehr zufrieden schon seit 2 Jahren.

Das mit dem Nicht-schleichenden-Luftverlust kann ich bestätigen: wenn mal ein Platter drin ist, gehts nimmer weit.
Latexschläuche haben damals bei mir den Michelin Wildgripper nicht gepackt, der hatte soviele Durchstiche, da hat das keine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Gewicht ist bei 95g-Schläuchen niedriger als mit Milch!


 
Hab ich mir fast so gedacht, war einfach nicht sicher. Dass man Talkum verwendet mit Schläuchen, setze ich voraus. Verklebt die Milch bei Tubeless eigentlich nicht die Ventile von innen ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage finde ich auch sehr interessant. aber wahrscheinlich ist dieses Loch dann doch zu groß. Oder?


Gruß,
Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

P.S. Zwei UST RoRo 26 x 2.1 wiegen 2 x 615g = 1230g. Zwei Tubeless ready RoRo 26 x 2.1 wiegen 2 x 435g + 2 x 95g Schläuche = 1060 g. 170g Unterschied beim gleichen Reifentyp pro Satz, gleiche Dimension. Werde ich einfach mal ausprobieren obs nen Unterschied ( ausser Gewicht ) macht  .


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

conti x-king race sport nehmen!


----------



## Piktogramm (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Milch verklebt in ganz seltenen Fällen die Ventile, macht das aber nicht dauerhaft, da der Kunsstoff der zum Abdichten genutzt wird nur schwer zu verkleben ist. An der Stelle wäre PTFE (Teflon) angebracht. Ob da wirklich PTFE oder ähnliche Kuststoffe eingesetzt werden macht aber keinen Unterschied. Milch ist nicht sonderlich agressiv.

Ansonsten ist zusätzliches Talkum nimmer nötig. Talkum ist auf den Schläuchen und Reifen ab Werk drauf. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte man bei der Verwendung der Milch das Talkum vorher grob entfernen. Da Talkum als Trennmittel fungiert versaut es nur die Benetzungseigenschaften der Milch die dann mitunter nicht ordentlich dichtet.

Zur Reifenwahl: Erst meinst du, dass du ausm Leichtbau raus seist und jetzt verbaust du wieder sinnlose Leichtbauteile. Gönn dir breitere Reifen! Das Radl wird 150g schwerer aber komfortabler, du hast mehr Grip etc. Noch besser gleich nen Reifen mit dickeren Karkassen wegen der Dämpfung.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> conti x-king race sport nehmen!


 
ca. 460g (2.2 RaceSport)

Diesen ?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

am besten den 2,4".
die conti reifen bauen nicht so breit wie schwalbe.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Die Milch verklebt in ganz seltenen Fällen die Ventile, macht das aber nicht dauerhaft, da der Kunsstoff der zum Abdichten genutzt wird nur schwer zu verkleben ist. An der Stelle wäre PTFE (Teflon) angebracht. Ob da wirklich PTFE oder ähnliche Kuststoffe eingesetzt werden macht aber keinen Unterschied. Milch ist nicht sonderlich agressiv.
> 
> Ansonsten ist zusätzliches Talkum nimmer nötig. Talkum ist auf den Schläuchen und Reifen ab Werk drauf. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte man bei der Verwendung der Milch das Talkum vorher grob entfernen. Da Talkum als Trennmittel fungiert versaut es nur die Benetzungseigenschaften der Milch die dann mitunter nicht ordentlich dichtet.
> 
> Zur Reifenwahl: Erst meinst du, dass du ausm Leichtbau raus seist und jetzt verbaust du wieder sinnlose Leichtbauteile. Gönn dir breitere Reifen! Das Radl wird 150g schwerer aber komfortabler, du hast mehr Grip etc. Noch besser gleich nen Reifen mit dickeren Karkassen wegen der Dämpfung.


 
Ich bin raus aus dem Leichtbau, ja, dort werden bewusst aufgrund vom Gewicht zum Teil Funktionseinbussen und meiner Meinung nach auch bruchgefähdetere Teile verbaut.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich nicht trotzdem ein gutes und möglichst leichtes ( sinnvoll ) Rad haben möchte. Abgenommen hab ich selbst genug, jetzt muss das Rad ran  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> am besten den 2,4".
> die conti reifen bauen nicht so breit wie schwalbe.


 
Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (12. Dezember 2010)

Gerade an den Reifen zu sparen wenn es nicht auf die letzten Sekunden ankommt ist nicht sooooo der Brüller, vor allem da die meisten Hobbyfahrer mit mehr Grip und mehr Komfort besser/schneller unterwegs sind als mit dünnen, leichten Schlappen. Zumal die breiten Reifen mittlerweile nicht über Gebühr schwer sind.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ich möchte mein BeOne 19 Zoll als Referenzrad für mich aufbauen, hab genug vom für mich zu grossen 21.5 Zoll Trek. Sobald das BeOne fertig ist, wird der Trek 2011er Rahmen und die dazugehörende Recon Gold TK verkauft und ein 19 bis 20 Zoll Fully aufgebaut.

Der BeOne Rahmen ist gut, das hat der MaxAri schon über Jahre bewiesen und der BeOne ist etwas schwerer weil zum Teil noch verstärkt.

Ich kann ein Zielgewicht von 8900g bis 9100g erreichen durch:

Magura Durin Race 100 oder Rock Shox XX SID Worldcup ( 1430g )
XTR 980er Gruppe komplett ( 3 x 10 und XTR Trail 988 Bremsen )
Guter Carbonlenker und Sattelstütze
128g Griffe
120mm 120g Vorbau
250g Sattel
260g Pedale

Laufradsatz:
DT Swiss 240s Disc Custom Laufradsatz für MTB 26 Zoll, Gewicht 1340g
Naben DT 240s disc VR+HR centerlock schwarz
Felgen NoTubes ZTR Crest black
Speichen Sapim CX-Ray 2.0/2.3-0.9/2.0 schwarz
Nippel Alu rot

Was ist nicht gut daran ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin raus aus dem Leichtbau, ja, dort werden bewusst aufgrund vom Gewicht zum Teil Funktionseinbussen und meiner Meinung nach auch bruchgefähdetere Teile verbaut.


Möglich. Leider kannst du es nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

dein gewichtsziel ist knapp kalkuliert!

unter 9kg wirds nicht werden. 9,1kg könnten hinhauen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> MÃ¶glich. Leider kannst du es nicht beurteilen.


 
Ich kann beurteilen, wenn bei Federgabeln Motion Control Einheiten ausgebaut werden oder Lockout Funktionen deaktiviert. Wenn Bremsscheiben aus Aluminium verwendet werden und Aluschrauben diese halten. Aluschnellspanner. Leichtbaugabeln, Leichtbaukurbeln, Leichtbaukassetten, Leichtbau-Carbonsattel etc. Hier kÃ¶nnte ich eine lange Liste auffÃ¼hren ...

Und am Ende fahren dann noch alle < 8000g Kandidaten mit Schaumgummigriffen, â¬ 400 Pedalen und einer Carbon-Starrgabel rum und behaupten wie gut diese dÃ¤mpft. Am MTB.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Dezember 2010)

Und wenn man den LO nicht nutzt muss der trotzdem mitgenommen werden?

Bei deiner ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe (falls dich nicht jemand von den 200mm weggebracht hat) und der Sid wÃ¼rde ich mir mehr Gedanken machen.



Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Und am Ende fahren dann noch alle < 8000g Kandidaten mit Schaumgummigriffen, â¬ 400 Pedalen und einer Carbon-Starrgabel rum und behaupten wie gut diese dÃ¤mpft. Am MTB.


Aha. Immerhin behauptest du nicht, die wÃ¼rden alle ohne Gangschaltung rumfahren. Am MTB.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Steht schon irgendwo dass ich vorne mal eine 180er Scheibe ausprobieren werde. Die Magura Gabel ist bis 210mm Scheiben zugelassen. Wenn ich einen Unterschied merke gibts wieder die 203er Scheibe und eben keine SID.


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann beurteilen, wenn bei Federgabeln Motion Control Einheiten ausgebaut werden oder Lockout Funktionen deaktiviert. Wenn Bremsscheiben aus Aluminium verwendet werden und Aluschrauben diese halten. Aluschnellspanner. Leichtbaugabeln, Leichtbaukurbeln, Leichtbaukassetten, Leichtbau-Carbonsattel etc. Hier könnte ich eine lange Liste aufführen ...
> 
> Und am Ende fahren dann noch alle < 8000g Kandidaten mit Schaumgummigriffen,  400 Pedalen und einer Carbon-Starrgabel rum und behaupten wie gut diese dämpft. Am MTB.
> 
> ...



Am Deaktivieren einer Lockout Funktion, Schaumgummigriffen, Carbongabeln, Leichtbaukassetten, ... kann ich eigentlich nichts gefährliches entdecken. Vielleicht im Einzelfall ein bisschen teuer, schwierig zu montieren, oder nicht besonders verschleißresistent, aber das muss ja jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
Einzig Alu-Bremsscheiben bzw. Aluschrauben an der falschen Stelle oder Aluschnellspanner können durchaus sehr gefährlich werden. 
Aber jemand der sich sowas ans Rad baut, wird wahrscheinlich mit der Kiste auch nicht viel weiter fahren als bis zur nächsten Eisdiele  Dann ist es ja auch schon wieder nicht mehr gefährlich


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber jemand der sich sowas ans Rad baut, wird wahrscheinlich mit der Kiste auch nicht viel weiter fahren als bis zur nächsten Eisdiele


Oder Olympiasieger werden.

Das richtige Material für den richtigen Einsatzzweck macht es eben aus. Und nicht die dämlichen Pauschalisierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Oder Olympiasieger werden.
> 
> Das richtige Material für den richtigen Einsatzzweck macht es eben aus. Und nicht die dämlichen Pauschalisierungen.



ich denke, selbst profis trainieren mit etwas stabilerem material 
rennen sind eine andere geschichte, vor allem wenn man sponsoren hat. aber wer von uns otto-normal-sterblichen hier im forum kann es sich schon leisten, beim alle 10 km einen materialwagen mit einem ersatz-rad stehen zu haben 

PS: lies erst mal, was ich geschrieben habe! ich habe explizit die pauschalisierung des TE entschärft, und mich mit meiner bemerkung nur auf alu-bremsscheiben und -schrauben bezogen, was ich tatsächlich für bedenklich halte. wenn du mir glaubhaft vermitteln kannst, dass ein olympiasieger mit alu-bremsscheiben fährt, dann nehme ich den eisdielen-kommentar sofort zurück. bis dahin glaub ich's allerdings nicht


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Lockoutfunktion an meier alten Manitou Axel hat sich irgendwann selber deaktiviert. War bei der aber auch nicht nötig da die eh fast nicht gefedert hat.  

Schaumgummigriffe sind überhaupt nicht nachteilig, bzw. ist mir in der letzen Saison nichts negatives aufgefallen. Sie halten nicht so lange, kosten und wiegen aber auch nur ein Bruchteil eines normalen Gummigriffes.

Gruß,
Inox


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: lies erst mal, was ich geschrieben habe! ich habe explizit die pauschalisierung des TE entschärft, und mich mit meiner bemerkung nur auf alu-bremsscheiben und -schrauben bezogen, was ich tatsächlich für bedenklich halte. wenn du mir glaubhaft vermitteln kannst, dass ein olympiasieger mit alu-bremsscheiben fährt, dann nehme ich den eisdielen-kommentar sofort zurück. bis dahin glaub ich's allerdings nicht



Sabine Spitz fuhr/fährt Rennen mit Aluscheiben, wenn sie auch bei ihrem Material selber sagt, dass sie das Zeug nur für Rennen und mit gutem Servicepersonal fährt. Beim Zieleingang konnte man das ja gut sehen oder aber auch hier. An sich sollte die Durin auch eine der ersten Durin SL ohne Lockout etc:








Ansonsten, der Tenor der "Helfer" in diesem Thread kann wirklich nur sein. Das der TE anscheinend kein belastbares Urteilsvermögen hat, was sinnvoller und kompromissbehafteter Leichtbau ist.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz fuhr/fährt Rennen mit Aluscheiben, wenn sie auch bei ihrem Material selber sagt, dass sie das Zeug nur für Rennen und mit gutem Servicepersonal fährt. Beim Zieleingang konnte man das ja gut sehen oder aber auch hier:



na gut... dann gewinnt ein Profi mit Alu-Scheiben wohl Olympia 

ein Normalsterblicher ruft mit verbruzzelten Alu-Scheiben ein Taxi 

Aber jetzt zurück zum BeOne, an dem die verbauten Stahlscheiben hoffentlich dranbleiben


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

Die frage ist: Gewinne ich mehr zeit dadurch dass ich durch aluscheiben gewicht spare, als das ich durch ihre geringere bremsleistung wieder verliere? Und die Antwort hängt warscheinlich stark von der strecke ab...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2010)

wo gibts denn schnellspanner mit alu-achse?

eine carbon starrgabel dämpft in der tat!
habe den vergleich mit einer kinesis maxlight aus alu und einer trigon carbongabel. 
ja, der unterschied ist spürbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StarrerStahl (13. Dezember 2010)

Fakten und fundiertes wissen sind hier nicht gefragt, also lasse solche antworten. Viel wichtiger: kann man auch mit stahlscheiben ein rennen gewinnen?


----------



## Markusso (13. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist zusätzliches Talkum nimmer nötig. Talkum ist auf den Schläuchen und Reifen ab Werk drauf. E




Ja, Talkum brauchts nicht, hab das auch wieder abgeschafft.



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zur Reifenwahl:Noch besser gleich nen Reifen mit dickeren Karkassen wegen der Dämpfung.



Genau, dann aber mit der Prämisse, ein langsames Rad zu fahren.
Warum ein 9kg Hardtail aufbauen  und dann so langsame, breite Reifen nehmen? v.a. da die Leichtbaureifen in dieser Breite mit Felgen mit ^17-19er Maulweite auch noch tierisch walken und schwabbern? 2.1 Maximum, Punkt. 
Wer fahren kann nimmt RaRa o.ä., wer unsicher ist, besser welche mit mehr Grip.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

Es sind Crest-Felgen geplant. Eine gute Wahl mit 21 mm Maulweite. Es passen also nicht nur Dackelschneider-Reifen.

Rennen sollen mit dem Rad offenbar keine gefahren oder gewonnen werden. Insofern darf der Reifen ruhig etwas Komfort, Grip und Pannenschutz mitbringen.

Ob es dann allerdings wieder ein ultrabreites Stollenmonster mit verstärkter Karkasse und Gooey Gluey Gummimischung sein muß...

Wie so oft, dürfte hier das Optimum irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. (Ich würde wohl z.B. einen 2,25er Nobby o.ä. verbauen)

Aber gut, in dem Thread hier geht es ja genau darum: Schwanken zwischen den Extremen. Da ist der Reifendisput exemplarisch.

@ Fitnessfahrer: Deine neue Teileliste gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Jetzt passen die Teile zusammen.
Frage nur noch zu den Bremsen: Willst Du original XTR-Scheiben fahren? Dann müßtest Du die 240s-Naben in der Centerlock-Variante bestellen.
Leichter wäre wohl IS mit anderen Scheiben.


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Dezember 2010)

Briete Reifen sind nicht unbedingt langsamer. Beim Kruzstrecken lassen mit kompaktem, trocken Boden ist ein schmaler Reifen schneller. Wenn aber lägere Touren gefahren werden bei dem der Grip auch mal zum Problem wird (die ganze Strecke ist von Anfang an nicht überschaubar). Zudem bedeutet mehr Dämpfung auch, dass die Muskel wesentlich weiger Stöße abfange müssen und die Leistung die an dieser Stelle icht gefordert wird kan zum eigentlichem Fahren verblasen werden. Gerade als spaßorientierter Fahrer ist da ein breiterer Reifen empfehlenswert. Wobei 2,25 Reifen auf ner 19mm Felge auch funktioieren, auf ner breiteren Felge geht es nur besser. Zudem ist dieses Wabeln auch mit etwas festeren Karkassen etwas schwächer. Der Verlust an Geschwindigkeit durch ne etwas steifere Karkasse ist jedoch gering, normalerweise wirkt sich die Dämpfung stärker aus als bissl mehr Widerstand durch den Walk.
Für diejenigen die bei Rennen und Marathons ganz vorn dabei sind gelten da wieder etwas andere Empfehlungen darum gehts ja aber nicht.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle,

Hier wird ja fleissig diskutiert  . Ich komm gerade aus Innsbruck zurück und werde morgen gerne genaueres schreiben, speziell wo an mich Fragen gestellt wurden.

Über mich: das BeOne wird nie ein Rennen sehen, es ist für mich ein Trainings- und Spass- und Referenzrad. Wenn etwas falsch ist was ich sage, klärt mich bitte auf und reagiert nicht ungehalten, ich lerne gerne ( schon mein ganzes Leben  ).

Ich schätze Eure Meinungen sehr und hab halt eine eigene, die ich gerne in Bezug aufs Radl adaptiere, auf Eure Erfahrungen vertrauend, die ich in dem Umfang bezüglich Rad sicher nicht habe.

Danke und bis bald,
Eugen


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: lies erst mal, was ich geschrieben habe! ich habe explizit die pauschalisierung des TE entschärft, und mich mit meiner bemerkung nur auf alu-bremsscheiben und -schrauben bezogen, was ich tatsächlich für bedenklich halte. wenn du mir glaubhaft vermitteln kannst, dass ein olympiasieger mit alu-bremsscheiben fährt, dann nehme ich den eisdielen-kommentar sofort zurück. bis dahin glaub ich's allerdings nicht


Ich fand auch vollkommen in Ordnung, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Markusso (13. Dezember 2010)

@Piktogramm: Iss was dran. Wobei das bim HT eine größere Rolle spielt als beim Fully.

Trotzdem empfinde ich den Rollwiderstand zwischen den vielen verschiedenen von mir gestesten Reifen als extrem - und das lag immer an der Breite. Z.B Hatte ich mal einen Scott Ozon 2.2 (fiel breit aus, breiter wie Schwalbe 2.25) mit fast durchgehender Lauffläche in der Mitte zum GutRollen! Trotzdem: Sacklahm durch die Breite, Grip dazu auch noch sehr mäßig - hmm.

Oder aktuelles Beipsiel zweier Reifen, die sich für meine Einsatzzwecke rauskristallisiert haben:

Fat Albert 2.25 IRC Mythos 2.1

Grip und Pannenschutz ist bei beiden in etwa gleich, der IRC fällt aber schmal aus, daher auf steinig verblockten Trails nicht so spaßig wie der gutmütige FA, im Schlamm dafür wieder nen Tick besser. Der IRC geht aber durch seine harte Gummimischung und die Schmäle ab wie Atze (also ein echter Allrounder), den Fat ALbert aber kann man kaum auf der Straße fahren, so lahm erscheint der da. Auf den Trails macht das nix mehr aus, klar, aber wer fährt schon 90% Singletrail-Touren?


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

Was macht ihr denn nur alle für einen Aufstand über den Rollwiederstand?
Der TE ist Spaßfahrer, wie er selbst sagt, kein Rennfahrer!

Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit mit klebrigen DH-Reifen (ca. 1.2-1.3 kg das Stück ) durch die Gegend und habe eine Menge Spaß damit! Ist halt alles eine Frage der Einstellung. Grip braucht der Mensch.

PS: das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich für das BeOne Minion DH empfehle. Soll nur heißen: Macht euch mal ein bisschen lockerer


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

der Rollwiederstand hängt rechnerisch NICHT mit der Reifendicke zusammen, den unterschied macht lediglich das design der dicken reifen, denn diese sind i.d.R. erheblich grobstolliger und haben weichere Mischungen (mehr vortrieb geht durch innere reibung im material verloren)


----------



## Snap4x (13. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn nur alle für einen Aufstand über den Rollwiederstand?
> Der TE ist Spaßfahrer, wie er selbst sagt, kein Rennfahrer!
> 
> Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit mit klebrigen DH-Reifen (ca. 1.2-1.3 kg das Stück ) durch die Gegend und habe eine Menge Spaß damit! Ist halt alles eine Frage der Einstellung. Grip braucht der Mensch.
> ...



Freeride Reifen tun es auch 
Haben auch genug Grip
Siehe: Schwalbe Big Betty oder Muddy Mary in 2.35 FR. Wiegen beide ca. 800-900 Gramm. Bilder findet ihr im dementsprechenden Thread. Sind halt Faltreifen und denen fehlt es halt etwas an Stabilität. Aber Grip her ist es die selbe Gummi Mischung wie die DH-Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (14. Dezember 2010)

Warum nicht gleich Coninental Rainking 2.5 oder Motorcrossreifen?


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Coninental Rainking 2.5 oder Motorcrossreifen?



Maxxis Wetscream 
toppt an Rollwiderstand so ziemlich alles 

@Cr3ckB0t
Freeride-Reifen kann man aber nicht mit so wenig Druck fahren wie DH-Reifen. Also haben sie auch nicht so viel Grip


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

bei der reifenwahl bitte bedenken dass im hinterbau nur begrenzt platz ist.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Dezember 2010)

der geringe druck erhöht nur die eigendämpfung, nicht die reibwerte, insofern dürfte der unterschied bei geschwindigkeiten <40km/h gering ausfallen...

ps: ich bekomm in mein HT 2.5 rein und mache das auch.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

in den max ari passen mit sicherheit keine 2,5" reifen rein.

ich fahre in meinem axman 2,25" rara und breiter sollte es auf keinen fall werden.
links und rechts braucht man ja nun noch etwas platz.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> na gut... dann gewinnt ein Profi mit Alu-Scheiben wohl Olympia
> 
> ein Normalsterblicher ruft mit verbruzzelten Alu-Scheiben ein Taxi
> 
> Aber jetzt zurück zum BeOne, an dem die verbauten Stahlscheiben hoffentlich dranbleiben


 
Ja, die bleiben dran ... wie gesagt, ich werde vorne mal eine 180er Scheibe versuchen. Eine 160er XT Stahlscheibe wiegt 135g (CL), das XTR Pendant mit Alukern gerade mal 10g weniger. Für mich kein Grund für einen "Upgrade"  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Es sind Crest-Felgen geplant. Eine gute Wahl mit 21 mm Maulweite. Es passen also nicht nur Dackelschneider-Reifen.
> 
> Rennen sollen mit dem Rad offenbar keine gefahren oder gewonnen werden. Insofern darf der Reifen ruhig etwas Komfort, Grip und Pannenschutz mitbringen.
> 
> ...


 
Wegen der Teileliste - danke !

Habe zur Zeit ohnehin 240s-Naben in der Centerlock-Variante geplant. Kann sich aber noch ändern, wenn sinnvoll.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Fakten und fundiertes wissen sind hier nicht gefragt, also lasse solche antworten. Viel wichtiger: kann man auch mit stahlscheiben ein rennen gewinnen?


 
Hi,

Also ich weiss nicht, irgendwie kann ich Dich seit Deinem Autostatement nicht mehr so richtig ernst nehmen, sorry. Hat absolut nichts mit Fahrradinkompetenz zu tun, einfach generell.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> in den max ari passen mit sicherheit keine 2,5" reifen rein.
> 
> ich fahre in meinem axman 2,25" rara und breiter sollte es auf keinen fall werden.
> links und rechts braucht man ja nun noch etwas platz.


 
Wenn ich mir den BeOne Rahmen so ansehe, kann ich Dir nur uneingeschränkt beipflichten.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Maxxis Wetscream
> toppt an Rollwiderstand so ziemlich alles


Hält sich aber in Grenzen, wenn man das Profil cuttet.


----------



## forever (14. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> So, die XTR 988er Trial Bremsen sind da.
> 
> Gewicht befüllt mit ungekürzten Leitungen ( und den Kühlrippen auf den Bremsbelägen ) und ohne Scheiben
> 
> ...


Die sind ja schwerer als die Juicy 3...wundert mich etwas.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

forever schrieb:


> Die sind ja schwerer als die Juicy 3...wundert mich etwas.


 
Gewicht ist nachgewogen. Habe dann am Radl jede Bremsleitung ca. 20cm gekürzt, dieses Gewicht ist sicher vernachlässigbar.

Was gemacht werden kann ( bei Nicht-Centerlock-Naben denn zwei Centerlock - 6 Loch Adapter wiegen alleine schon ca. 60g ) ist wesentlich leichtere Bremsscheiben zu verbauen. Mit je einer 203er und einer 160er Centerlock Scheibe komme ich auf zusätzliche 330-340g ( ca. ).

Mit z. Bsp. leichten Formula oder Magura Storm SL Stahlscheiben ( 180mm vo / 160mm hi ) bist Du da mit dem Gewicht deutlich darunter ( wenn diese zu den 98x Sockeln passen ).

Mach ich ( noch ) nicht, weil ich

1) Erst mal eine Shimano CL 180mm vorne testen werde und
2) mir nicht sicher bin, welche Bremsgeräusche ich mir mit leichten Stahlscheiben einhandle.

Hab ja genug Zeit, Rad ist erst im Aufbau.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr mit XTR die R1-Scheibe, 88g in 160mm, die funzt perfekt. Brauchst halt noch den CL-Adapter (zB Alligator 19g).


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

Super Info, danke. Da ich die Laufräder noch nicht bestellt habe, sollte ich doch über 240s Centerlock oder 6-Loch Naben nachdenken  .

Ich kann die Teile noch nicht zuordnen - aus Sicht Präzision und Gewicht / Zuverlässigkeit. Mein MTB kommt mir so furchtbar ungenau vor. Ich kann gut an Automotoren, Delta's ( Flugdrachen ), Segelflugzeugen und Modellhubschraubern arbeiten, bei Toleranzen von 5/100stel mm oder weniger und dann soll ich eine mit Riesen Toleranzen versehene 6-Loch Scheibe auf eine 6-Loch Nabe genau bauen, wo alles nur lose angeschraubt mindestens 0.5mm wackelt. Strange, bin am Lernen, tu mich schwer.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (14. Dezember 2010)

CL ist als Nabe halt leichter, der Adapter (19g) + Lockring (12-16g) kommt dafür hinzu. Bei 6-Loch brauchste nur 6 Schrauben (12g), kann auch Titan sein (8g), die Naben sind aber etwas schwerer. Unterm Strich sind 6-Loch nen Tick leichter und stylisher, aber CL lässt sich schneller montieren. 
Wackeln tut da nix - und justieren geht fast immer problemo,s außerdem gibtsauch noch im Notfall spezielle Shims. It´s quite easy, Eugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. Dezember 2010)

BeOne - nächste Ausbaustufe, Artikel kommen noch vor Weihnachten:​ 
1 x Shimano XTR Kurbel FC-M980 2011 3-fach, 42/32/24
1 x Gore Ride On Sealed Low Friction Schaltkabelsatz schwarz
1 x Shimano XTR Rapidfire Plus SL-M980-I für Bremshebelmontage
1 x Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M981 DS 3-fach
1 x Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M980 SGS 2011
1 x Shimano Kette XTR CN-M980 10-fach
1 x Shimano TL-FC 32 Werkzeug für Hollowtech II Lagerschalen
1 x Shimano TL-FC 16 Kurbelkappenwerkzeug
1 x Fun Works Drehmomentschlüssel 2-24 Nm incl. 7 Bits

Die 10-fach Kassette bleibt erst mal die XT 11-36, ist bereits am provisorischen, gecleantem LRS.

freu 

Grüsse,
Eugen​


----------



## frogmatic (16. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann die Teile noch nicht zuordnen - aus Sicht Präzision und Gewicht / Zuverlässigkeit. Mein MTB kommt mir so furchtbar ungenau vor. Ich kann gut an Automotoren, Delta's ( Flugdrachen ), Segelflugzeugen und Modellhubschraubern arbeiten, bei Toleranzen von 5/100stel mm oder weniger und dann soll ich eine mit Riesen Toleranzen versehene 6-Loch Scheibe auf eine 6-Loch Nabe genau bauen, wo alles nur lose angeschraubt mindestens 0.5mm wackelt. Strange, bin am Lernen, tu mich schwer.



Letzteres scheint mir auch so, dabei ist die Lösung so (zu?) einfach:

alle 6 Schrauben bis kurz vor Ende einschrauben, sodass die Scheibe noch Spiel hat. Dann drehst du die Scheibe in der Richtung, in der sie auch beim Bremsen belastet wird, bis sie an den Schrauben anliegt. In dieser Position festziehen - fertig.

Da gibts kein Vertun - falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, 6-Loch-Befestigung ist wirklich lange erprobt.


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Dezember 2010)

Oh ne wenn möglich sollte für ne gleichmäßige Pressung die Scheibe möglichst mittig sitzen. Zudem sollten die Schrauben nicht quer belastet werden. Querkräfte sollten ausschließlich per Reibung zwischen Scheibe und Nabenkörper abgeführt werden.
Ansonsten sind die Toleranzen an der Stelle für Schraubverbindungen aller Art normal. Da ist Centerlock nicht besser. Da ist zwischen dem Zahprofil auch ordentlich Luft.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie stellt Ihr die 6-Loch Scheiben mittig ein ? Augenmass ? Dass das mit locker anschrauben und in Bremsrichtung auf Anschlag drehen suboptimal ist, seh ich auch so.

Wie aber gehts richtig ?

Ich habe das beim Bontrager Laufradsatz ( 6-Loch Naben) vom Trek ausprobiert. Wenn man nicht einigermassen aufpasst, bekommt die Scheibe einen Höhenschlag und streift oben am Bremssockel, im konkreten Fall eine 203er 6-Loch Shimano XT Spider Scheibe am XT Bremssockel. Sockeladapter PM/PM sind dort auch von Shimano.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Gleich nÃ¤chstes Thema  - Laufradsatz.

Ich kann den LRS:

DT Swiss 240s Disc Custom Laufradsatz fÃ¼r MTB 26 Zoll, Gewicht ca. 1340g
Naben DT 240s disc VR+HR centerlock schwarz oder 6-Loch
Felgen NoTubes ZTR Crest black
Speichen Sapim CX-Ray 2.0/2.3-0.9/2.0 schwarz
Nippel Alu rot

fÃ¼r â¬ 540 kaufen.

Hab auch schon gehÃ¶rt/gelesen, AS baut den nicht so gut und Felix sei ja so gut wie DER LRS Bauweltmeister, er mÃ¶chte sich halt gern bitten lassen.

Das nervt, Felix ! Du wirst bezahlt, das sollte reichen und jetzt bist Du dran, mit guter Erreichbarkeit, Antwort Ã¼ber mehrere KommunikationskanÃ¤le und guten Leistungen und gutem Service. Schon mal was von kundenfreundlich gehÃ¶rt ? Wenn Du das nicht notwendig hast, dann gehts Dir einfach ( noch ) zu gut.

Ist AS wirklich so schlecht und Felix wirklich so gut ? Ist einen LRS bauen Rocket-Science ? Wir reden hier von einem Fahrrad und mir ist es egal, wer den LRS baut solange er gut gebaut ist. Am Besten wÃ¤ren Roboter dafÃ¼r, praktisch keine Abweichungen und auch keine Montag- und Freitag-LRSÃ¤tze, wie es halt einfach auch menschlich ist.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab drei LRS von AS rumliegen, der erste war mäßig eingespeicht mit Höhenschlag, der zweite (RR) miserabelst, war nicht ein einziges Mal abgedrückt, aufgepumpt "trtrtrtrtr" 16er drin, der dritte war super eingespeicht. 

Hab auch einen günstigen Leichtbau-LRS von CNC mit FRM xmd 333, Felgen und Speichen sind extrem dünn, daher mit ultrawenig Spannung eingespeicht, aber dafür sehr gut. Macht wasser soll und steckt erstaunlich was weg. 

Fazit: Man steckt nicht drin...



Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ist einen LRS bauen Rocket-Science ? Wir reden hier von einem Fahrrad und mir ist es egal, wer den LRS baut solange er gut gebaut ist. Am Besten wären Roboter dafür, praktisch keine Abweichungen und auch keine Montag- und Freitag-LRSätze, wie es halt einfach auch menschlich ist.



Nee, kann man lernen - mein Nachbar kanns, und sogar verdammt gut. Aber das dauert und kostet viel Zeit und man muss wohl erst mal ein paar LRSe einspeichen. Allerdings sind Leichtbauteile dann immer noch ne Sonderkategorie - davon lässt zB mein nachbar die Finger, ist wohl einfach deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Muss was klarstellen:

Was ich hier über Felix geschieben habe, ist nicht fremdgetriggert oder gar ein koordinierter Aufstand  .

Es ist mein persönlicher Eindruck. Wenn Felix nicht Felix wäre hätte ich bei ihm schon lange angefragt. Das Killer-Kriterium ist das nicht vorhandene "easy to deal with". Kenne nicht mal seine Preise.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Felix nicht Felix wäre hätte ich bei ihm schon lange angefragt. Das Killer-Kriterium ist das nicht vorhandene "easy to deal with". Kenne nicht mal seine Preise.



anrufen und beraten lassen.
was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hab drei LRS von AS rumliegen, der erste war mäßig eingespeicht mit Höhenschlag, der zweite (RR) miserabelst, war nicht ein einziges Mal abgedrückt, aufgepumpt "trtrtrtrtr" 16er drin, der dritte war super eingespeicht.
> 
> Hab auch einen günstigen Leichtbau-LRS von CNC mit FRM xmd 333, Felgen und Speichen sind extrem dünn, daher mit ultrawenig Spannung eingespeicht, aber dafür sehr gut. Macht wasser soll und steckt erstaunlich was weg.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2010)

Was kann Felix denn jetzt genau dafür, dass du keine Lust hast, anzurufen? Er bekommt am Tag sicherlich 20 PNs von irgendwelchen Dirt-Kiddies, die zwar gerne einen 1000 Euro LRS hätten, aber den in 500 Raten bezahlen wollen. Da ist es mehr als verständlich, dass er auf sowas keine Lust hat, zumal die Kommunikation einfach länger dauert und man sich viel leichter vertut, wenn man gleichzeitig mit 10 Leuten PNs schreibt statt mit einem zu telefonieren und sich dabei auf einem Notizzettel eben diese zu machen.

Ich fahre aktuell übrigens keinen LRS von Felix, nicht dass jetzt einer mit "Werbung!" kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strassikowski (17. Dezember 2010)

Meine Güte, ruf an und frag.
Ich finde es sympathisch, dass er im Forum berät und viele Tipps gibt an denen er nichts verdienen wird.
Ich denke sobald er hier den ersten Preis veröffentlich wird er a) als Halsabschneider verunglimpft, weil das ja alles viel billiger geht und b) zugespammt obs nicht bei einer Forumsbestellung so und soviel Rabatt gebe. Außerdem vermeidet man telefonisch viele Missverständnisse.

Und wenn es Dir nicht passt so gibt es auch noch Speer oder Whizz Wheels die wohl gute Laufräder bauen. Oder Du setzt Dich ein paar Abende hin und lernst selbst Laufräder zu bauen, Zeit scheinst Du ja zu haben wenn Du stundenlang Aufkleber von Felgen pulst.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Hab auch schon gehört/gelesen, AS baut den nicht so gut und Felix sei ja so gut wie DER LRS Bauweltmeister, er möchte sich halt gern bitten lassen.
> 
> Das nervt, Felix ! Du wirst bezahlt, das sollte reichen und jetzt bist Du dran, mit guter Erreichbarkeit, Antwort über mehrere Kommunikationskanäle und guten Leistungen und gutem Service. Schon mal was von kundenfreundlich gehört ? Wenn Du das nicht notwendig hast, dann gehts Dir einfach ( noch ) zu gut.



Bei dir scheinen auch ein paar Befestigungsteile erhöhte Toleranzwerte haben.


----------



## dgdracing (17. Dezember 2010)

Also bzgl. Felix, ich bin beim Thema Laufräder nicht der Experte aber was ich sagen kann, Kundenfreundlichkeit wird bei ihm gerade GROSS geschrieben. Habe insgesamt bestimmt eine Stunde telefoniert um herauszubekommen was für einen LRS für mich der richtige ist.

Solche Pauschalisierungen sind etwas gewagt.

Der Thread ist echt sau lustig btw: erste Seite: nix mehr mit Leichtbau, Funktion/Qualität wichtiger als Gewicht.

Letzte Seite: massiv viel im "Warenkorb", jeder zweite Satz mit 9kg usw 

(Zum Glück ist mein Rahmen so schwer, dass alles über XT-Niveau Perlen vor die Säue ist  )


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

Ein EGO kann bisweilen lustig sein 
Vor allem, wenn es auch noch besonders groß ist


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

> Am Besten wären Roboter dafür


Roboter können nichtmal Knöpfe annähen...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, lustig ... weiss nicht 

Es stimmt,

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenkergriffe sowie alle XTR Komponenten ( ausser Kassette ) sind versandt und im Zulauf.

Im Jan / Feb ist noch eine 2011 Magura Durin Race geplant ( wenn ich die bekomme, die ich gerne möchte ) sowie der leichtere LRS und ein finaler Carbonlenker. Eventuell noch die SRam 10-fach 208g Kassette. Dann ist das BeOne fertig und es kann mal probeweise eine kleinere und leichte Scheibe, etc. getestet werden. Für mich ist das kein Leichtbau, alles ginge noch leichter und es werden nur ( so wie ich hoffe gute ) Standardkomponenten verbaut. Werde statt Stahlschrauben keine Aluschrauben verbauen, wenn ich in dem Bereich überhaupt etwas mache dann werde ich Titan verwenden.

Sicher würd ich mich freuen, so auf knapp um die 9kg zu kommen, aber Funktionalität und Qualität steht für mich bei diesem Bike klar im Vordergrund.

Nachtrag: EGO, ja sicher, klar, was sonst   .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Roboter können nichtmal Knöpfe annähen...


 
Stimmt nicht ganz, glaube mal gesehen zu haben dass das sogar schon moderne Nähmaschinen können  .


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

Maschinen sind geeignet für Prozesse, die sich leicht auf wenige charrakteristische Elemente reduzieren lassen, die dann periodisch wiederholt werden.
Brauchst du hingegen etwas komplexeres (wie das bauen eines LRS) musst du entweder intelligente Systeme bauen (teuer) oder schlechte Qualität in kauf nehmen (was ja auch im unteren Preissegment gemacht wird).


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Oh, hier sind wir in meinem Fachgebiet - technische Infrastrukturen, Automation und Systems Engineering / Management. Könnte mit Dir darüber stundenlang diskutieren, ist aber das MTB Forum hier  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

Dann wirst du ja auch wissen was ich meine. Zum bauen eins guten LRS müsste die Maschine mit so einigen eingangs und ausgangsgrößen umgehen können.Technisch machbar ist ja was anderes als sinvoll.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich weiss was Du meinst und für wenige hundert Laufradsätze gibt das sicher auch keinen Business case der zu rechtfertigen ist.

Ich werd den LRS bei AS bestellen und bitten, allenfalls gern auch mit Aufpreis für die zusätzliche Arbeitszeit, diesen genau und sorgfältig aufzubauen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das nicht können wenn sie sich genug Zeit dafür nehmen. Wir werden ja sehen.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich werd den LRS bei AS bestellen und bitten, allenfalls gern auch mit Aufpreis für die zusätzliche Arbeitszeit, diesen genau und sorgfältig aufzubauen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das nicht können wenn sie sich genug Zeit dafür nehmen. Wir werden ja sehen.



sorry, aber das hat bei mir gerade einen spontanen lachanfall ausgelöst 
vielleicht solltest du mal kritisch hinterfragen, was du machen würdest als mitarbeiter von AS, wenn eine derartige anfrage reinkommt


----------



## dgdracing (17. Dezember 2010)

Richtig  

Ruf mal beim Opelhändler an und frage ob er für 1000 Aufpreis nochmal die Verarbeitung aufbessern kann 

Also entweder man ist mit Stangenware zufrieden oder nicht, ich sage im "Niedrigpreissektor" ist das durchaus angebracht, aber >500 kann man sich auch was aufbauen lassen.

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> sorry, aber das hat bei mir gerade einen spontanen lachanfall ausgelöst
> vielleicht solltest du mal kritisch hinterfragen, was du machen würdest als mitarbeiter von AS, wenn eine derartige anfrage reinkommt


 
Hi,

Cool  . Naja, ich würde einen guten LRS bauen, die Mehrarbeitszeit verrechnen und einiges dafür tun dass ein Kunde, der bei mir schon nennenswert eingekauft hat, zufrieden ist.

But maybe it's only me. Vielleicht haben mich aber auch 15 Jahre Schweiz schon "verdorben". Hier funktioniert das so.

LG
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

dgdracing schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Ruf mal beim OpelhÃ¤ndler an und frage ob er fÃ¼r 1000â¬ Aufpreis nochmal die Verarbeitung aufbessern kann
> 
> ...


 
Come on. Felix verwendet absolut die gleichen Komponenten. Es geht "nur" ums assemblieren ( und eine Speiche pro Rad rot zu lackieren ). Zu Opel kann ich nix sagen, kenn ich nicht. BMW individual z. Bsp. baut Dir was Du willst, Du musst es nur bezahlen.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde einen guten LRS bauen, die Mehrarbeitszeit verrechnen und einiges dafür tun dass ein Kunde, der bei mir schon nennenswert eingekauft hat, zufrieden ist.



Das ehrt dich ja...
Aber seh's mal so: Wenn die bei AS dir tatsächlich versprechen, einen "besseren" LRS für dich aufzubauen, dann würden sie somit auch zugeben, dass die anderen LRS, die sie verkaufen, Schrott sind, oder? Vielleicht hilft dir das ja


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich denk das Problem ist ein anderes. Material + hauptsächlich Arbeitskosten + Marge ( ok, es gibt noch Verwaltungskosten, Lagerkosten, Handlingskosten, etc. ) gibt Preis. Der ist günstig und ich würde den MitarbeiterInnen oder Lieferanten die das machen eine Zeitvorgabe mitgeben, um noch verdienen zu können.

LG
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage ist auch, wie willst du die angeblich höhere Qualität überprüfen die du bereit bist mit einem Aufpreis zu würdigen? Wenn du einen Zenrierständer, Tensio und Erfahrung hättest wäre der Thread ja nicht existent. Besser Qualität zeigt sich dem Laien ja leider nur, wenn sich die mangelnde Qualität nicht offensichtlich zeigt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann und werde niemals Laufräder selbst einspeichen können, für das sind mir Profis lieber. Wenn das Produkt exakt aufgebaut ist und die Speichenspannung stimmt und nicht alles nach 300km auseinanderfällt  ist das für mich ok. Da ich mir die Dimensionierung selbst ausgesucht habe, kann für auftretende Schäden bei aussergewöhnlichen Belastungen der LRS Bauer nichts, das geht dann auf meine Kappe.

Zu einfach ?

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## dgdracing (17. Dezember 2010)

Was man vl. machen kann, ist für einen Aufpreis eine Garantie in irgendeiner Art raushandeln. Denn eine gute Garantie ist für mich immer ein Zeichen, dass der Händler/Hersteller Vertrauen in sein Produkt hat.

Das mit Opel war nur symbolisch gemeint, da könnte jetzt auch VW stehen 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes aber auch fürs EGO  ( naja, besser als jetzt wird trotzdem was ) :

Wenn das BeOne fertig ist, möchte ich aus meinem Trek 6700 ein Fully machen, das heisst eine komplette 2011er XT Gruppe, der 1680g Laufradsatz, Vorbau und der Lenker mit Griffen, auch die Sattelstütze wenn sie passt wechseln den Rahmen und die Gabel.

Die Idee für's BeOne entstand, als ich merkte, dass der 21,5 Zoll Trek Rahmen wirklich um einiges zu gross für mich ist.

Warum nicht fertig kaufen und selbst bauen ? 1) Customizing. 2) Mein Fahrradmechaniker hat mir bis jetzt immer das Rad verschmiert, verstellt und teilweise zerkratzt zurückgegeben. Nichts Arges, aber ärgerlich. Also lieber lernen und selbst machen.

Deshalb ein neues Hardtail und gleich ein ganz neues, damit ich als nächstes Rad mit etlichen Teilen vom Trek ein passendes Fully aufbauen kann. Ich möchte in Innsbruck ein 2. Rad haben. Das wird dann so bestimmt kein Leichtbau und soll max. 12 kg wiegen.

Ab März gehts dann weiter mit einem ganz anderen Rad im gleichen Thread  .

Nachtrag: Der 2011er Trek Rahmen wird dann mit der Gabel und Bontrager Ranger  LRS mit SLX Kassette sehr günstig verkauft und dann ist Schluss mit Bauen und es wird nur mehr gefahren  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Wastelino (17. Dezember 2010)

Zum Thema LRS vom "Profi" oder "Versender":

Dieses Brimborium um den Laufradbau kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon etliche Laufradsätze gehabt - von "billig" bis "sündhaft teuer", von "Profis" aufgebaute wie auch welche die in irgendwelchen Werken zusammengeschustert wurden. Wenn in all den Jahren irgendein Teil am unauffälligsten war, dann waren es die Laufräder (Probleme mit Freiläufen und Lagerspiel mal ausgenommen - worauf der Laufradbauer aber auch, je nach Nabe, keinen Einfluss nehmen kann).
Aus dem Aufbau wid immer eine riesen Wissenschaft gemacht, obwohl es nicht wiklich ein Geheimnis dabei gibt und i.d.R. nur eine Frage der investierten Zeit ist. Ich behaupte hier, dass bei einem aus identischen Teilen aufgebauten LRS fast keiner feststellen wird, ob der Satz von einem Profi oder einem Versender wie AS eingespeicht wurde.

Die Frage die sich mir hier einfach stellt ist, ob ich den angeblichen Mehrwert beim Fahren wie auch in der Dauerhaltbarkeit merke, außer natürlich ganz offensichtlich im Geldbeutel. Meine Erfahrung hierzu: NEIN, solange der LRS nicht von einem Laien völlig dilettantisch zusammengesteckt wurde.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

^^

Gutes Posting. Und wenn Felix heute seine Zeit nicht mit Dirt-Kids die einen â¬ 1000 LRS mÃ¶chten aber nur in Raten zahlen kÃ¶nnen, "verschwenden" will dann sollte er sich mal dringend mit einer Bank zwecks seriÃ¶sen FinanzierungsmÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r solche FÃ¤lle in Verbindung setzen. Die haben halt nur mal ihr Taschengeld aber auch wenn angebracht, die Einsicht und UnterstÃ¼tzung ihrer Eltern. Ausser er denkt dass diese Kids mit 18 mit dem Biken aufhÃ¶ren. Tja, Felix, Weitsicht funktioniert anders  und Pre-Sales Aufwendungen gehÃ¶ren zu einer Marketing Strategie. Aber was soll ich Dir noch sagen, Du weisst ja schon alles. 

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## stumpibiker (17. Dezember 2010)

Popcorn bitte, aber schnell


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie auch immer, ich werde hier schreiben wie AS auf meine Anfrage reagiert, nach genauer Messung und 300km meine Erfahrungen mit dem LRS berichten und Euch den Preis sagen. Ich will das jetzt sehen  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Du könntest auch noch an Microsoft schreiben, daß sie (gegen Aufpreis natürlich) Deine Word-Variante etwas sauberer programmieren sollen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Die sollten erst mal mein Problem fixen, dass ca. 1/3 meiner ca. 1800 Windows Server sporadisch booten. Sie sind dran.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2010)

was mir schon die ganze zeit auf der zunge brennt ...

zum thread-titel:

wie kann man irgendwo raus gehen, wo man noch nie drin war?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

Das licht nimmt immer den schnellsten weg...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> was mir schon die ganze zeit auf der zunge brennt ...
> 
> zum thread-titel:
> 
> wie kann man irgendwo raus gehen, wo man noch nie drin war?


 
 . Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich musste mir erst den Konsequenzen, dass Sinnhaftigkeit nicht mehr hinterfragt wird, bewusst werden.


----------



## Markusso (17. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich werde hier schreiben wie AS auf meine Anfrage reagiert, nach genauer Messung und 300km meine Erfahrungen mit dem LRS berichten und Euch den Preis sagen. Ich will das jetzt sehen  .
> 
> Grüsse,
> Eugen



Wie schon gesagt wurde, die werden das ignorieren, wär ja noch schöner. Aber wennst n bissel Zeit hast kannsten zurücksenden, die arbeiten das dann nach (gerne mit dem schriftlichen Zusatz: Es konnte kein Fehler festgestellt werden - obwohl der Höhenschlag dann weg war. Nem Kumpel gings auch so, der hat allerdings mehr Pech gehabt bei denen...)

Lasses raus: Welcher isses denn?


----------



## garbel (18. Dezember 2010)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Zum Thema LRS vom "Profi" oder "Versender":
> 
> Dieses Brimborium um den Laufradbau kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon etliche Laufradsätze gehabt - von "billig" bis "sündhaft teuer", von "Profis" aufgebaute wie auch welche die in irgendwelchen Werken zusammengeschustert wurden. Wenn in all den Jahren irgendein Teil am unauffälligsten war, dann waren es die Laufräder (Probleme mit Freiläufen und Lagerspiel mal ausgenommen - worauf der Laufradbauer aber auch, je nach Nabe, keinen Einfluss nehmen kann).
> Aus dem Aufbau wid immer eine riesen Wissenschaft gemacht, obwohl es nicht wiklich ein Geheimnis dabei gibt und i.d.R. nur eine Frage der investierten Zeit ist. *Ich behaupte hier, dass bei einem aus identischen Teilen aufgebauten LRS fast keiner feststellen wird, ob der Satz von einem Profi oder einem Versender wie AS eingespeicht wurde.*
> ...



Speichenspannungen - absolut und relativ zueinander - kann man messen. Wenn Felix mal einen schlechten und der AS-Mensch einen guten Tag gehabt haben, dann wird es schwierig  Um die Dauerhaltbarkeit und die Voraussetzungen, eine solche zu erreichen, stimme ich mit dir überein... wird viel zu viel Gedöhns gemacht. Ab einem gewissen Level der "Sorgfältigkeit" wird man keine erhöhte Dauerhaltbarkeit mehr erreichen. Was Felix  z. B. macht - Tausend mal abdrücken und unzählige male mit dem Tensio messen, halte ich z. B. für übertrieben und unnötig. Aber solange Felix meint, es sei notwendig und ihm seine Kunden das auch bezahlen, ist das schon ok. Er muß ja schließlich davon leben.


----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde den Passus von Thomas Wilhelm sehr gut:

"Das Laufrad wird so oft aus dem Zentrierständer genommen und abgedrückt, bis dieser Vorgang keine nennenswerte Veränderung am Rundlauf und am Höhenschlag mehr hervorruft."

Ich denke, dann ist man nah am Ideal....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120587564503&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT


----------



## Wastelino (18. Dezember 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> ...Ab einem gewissen Level der "Sorgfältigkeit" wird man keine erhöhte Dauerhaltbarkeit mehr erreichen...


 
Dein Satz bringt es auf den Punkt - genau das meine ich! Und genau ab diesem Level der "Sorgfältigkeit" stellt sich dann der Mehrwert, den ich zunächst einmal nur finanziell habe, doch sehr in Frage. Wenn ich die letzten 10% der zusätzlichen Sorgfältigkeit nicht mehr erfahren kann, dafür aber einen enormen Mehrpreis zahlen muss, sehe ich da keinen Vorteil mehr der den Aufprais rechtfertigt.

Ich will mit meiner Aussage auch keinem Laufradbauer seine "Handwerkskunst" madig machen -  es war lediglich ein Denkanstoß für den TE, da die Überlegung bei ihm aufkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (18. Dezember 2010)

bevor du bei AS dein geld versenkst, den LRS hin&herschickst und nur unnötige rennereien hast, frage doch mal bei 
- http://www.german-lightness.de -  bzw. dem IBCuser 
-schnellerpfeil- nach. 

ich selbst habe mir bei ihm einen LRS aufbauen lassen und war vom preis absolut überrascht/begeistert. von der qualität ebenso !!!! 
dass ich etwas länger warten mußte ,war mir im endeffekt egal, da ich mir sichersein konnte (nach einem längeren, kompetenten und ausgiebigen email-kontakt) dass ich einen guten LRS in händen halten würde.

GL ist meine empfehlung !


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2010)

auch bei einem gut eingespeichten und abgedrückten laufrad können sich immernoch schläge bilden, denn die kräfte beim fahren sind erheblich größer als die beim abdrücken. Insofern können sich dann speichen setzen, die es beim abdrücken noch nicht getan haben, und man muss eh nachziehen. Wichtig ist eine gleichmäßige speichenspannung, da ansonsten das Risiko, dass die Felge veformt wird, größer ist. (z.B. bei schräg gelandeten Whips oder schnell durchfahrenen Blocks)
Das ist aber auch über den akustischen weg kontrollierbar (zumindest relativ gesehen, für absolute werte braucht man natürlich ein tensiometer)
Ich hab meine Hope Pro II mit DT comp und ZTR Flow Felgen etwa drei wochen gefahren, bis ich erreichen konnte dass sich da gar nichts mehr bewegt (Abweichungen seit drei monaten konstant <0,4mm auf einer seite, zumindest sagt das die schieblehre)


----------



## garbel (18. Dezember 2010)

Die ganze Abdrückerei ist doch eh ein Witz und taugt nur dafür, eine evtl. vorhandene Verdrehung der Speichen rauszubringen. Speichen müssen richtig vorgereckt werden, indem man immer ein paralleles Speichenpaar einer Seite kräftig zusammen (zueinander hin) drückt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich verfolg die LRS Diskussion hier sehr genau, kann aber mangels Erfahrung nur sehr wenig dazu beitragen, einfach nur lernen.

Mein Fazit bisher:

Ein LRS muss zwar professionell aufgebaut sein, man kann es aber auch übertreiben. AS Aufbau Qualität ist gemäss Feedback hier zumindest sehr schwankend.

Frage 1: Wie lange benötigt eine Profi, um einen LRS aufzubauen ? Ich frag das nicht wegen dem BeOne und seinem schon vorbestimmten LRS, sondern wegen der Zukunft meines 1680g Shimano 775 LRS. Könnte gut sein, dass ich hier andere Naben ( 20mm Achse vorne, 12mm Achse hinten brauche ), in der Folge auch andere Speichen. Die vorhandenen Naben zu adaptieren scheint ja nicht zu gehen.

Frage 2: Back to BeOne. Sollte ich niemand finden, der mir eine Speiche in rot vor dem Einspeichen lackiert, kann ich einfach aus einem neuen, gut aufgebautem LRS eine Speiche entfernen, diese lackieren und dann wieder montieren ? Ohne ein grosses Risiko dabei einzugehen. 

Danke und Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2010)

in dem fall am besten verkaufen und einen neuen lrs mit passenden achsen besorgen.

bei acros oder hope wäre die umbauerei kein problem.
bei den meisten anderen herstellern gibt es für die verschiedenen achs-stadards verschiedene naben.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (18. Dezember 2010)

hab ich fast befÃ¼rchtet.

Da ich fÃ¼r den 775er LRS relativ wenig bezahlt habe, der einwandfrei ist und nur halt etwas zu schwer, werd ich ihn dann wohl als 2. LRS fÃ¼r's BeOne behalten.

Der LRS wiegt wie gesagt ca. 1680g, UST und in Verbindung mit RoRo UST muss ich kaum nachpumpen. Kann ja das Ganze mal mit leichteren Reifen ausprobieren. 

Es werden einfach wieder ca. â¬ 800 fÃ¼r einen Fully LRS fÃ¤llig ( 1550g ) wenn es dann eine 20mm vorne und 12mm Achse hinten sein muss. Je lÃ¤nger, je mehr  .

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (18. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ...2) Mein Fahrradmechaniker hat mir bis jetzt immer das Rad verschmiert, verstellt und teilweise zerkratzt zurückgegeben. Nichts Arges, aber ärgerlich. Also lieber lernen und selbst machen.



Und warum bezahlst Du Deinem Mechaniker nicht mehr damit er sauberer arbeitet? 

Du solltest vielleicht mal ein Struktogramm erstellen, der Thread ist ja nur noch ein lustiges Hin- und Hergehopse...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bezahle was er verlangt plus Kaffeekasse. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun  . Es ist auch kein Gehopse, es ist das womit Du Dich konfrontierst wenn Du Dein Equipment baust.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (18. Dezember 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Die ganze Abdrückerei ist doch eh ein Witz und taugt nur dafür, eine evtl. vorhandene Verdrehung der Speichen rauszubringen.



Also, das ist zu verkürzt und stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier seht Ihr mal das Trek und BeOne auf einem Bild, für mich schon fast unglaublich, wie gut sich verschiedene Rahmengrössen an den Fahrer anpassen lassen.

Das BeOne bekommt noch eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz und dadurch evtl. noch einen etwas längeren Vorbau ( 110mm statt 100mm ), das muss ich "erfahren". Ansonsten passt es perfekt  .

Ich messe Innenlagerabstand über Boden, Sattelhöhe über Innenlager, Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker und Sattelspitzenabstand horizontal zum Innenlager. Sattellänge ist identisch, der SQ-Lab bleibt aber nicht am Rad. Passt einfach. Der Radstand ist beim BeOne etwas kürzer, dafür aber auch der Steuerrohrwinkel etwas flacher. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es sich fährt.

P.S. Alle Steuerrohrwinkel > 70 Grad Fans können sich ja mal die Liteville-Geometrien ansehen  , bin jetzt bei 70 Grad mit 100mm Federweg und 69 Grad bei 120mm Federweg.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## garbel (19. Dezember 2010)

Ohne die Räder und mit anderer Beleuchtung wäre es ein ganz schönes Foto


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2010)

und einen fröhlichen 4. advent ...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (19. Dezember 2010)

wollte kein schönes Foto sondern Geometrien zeigen. Stimme aber zu, das Trek sieht schlimm aus. Evtl. doch was zum Behalten und es sich in der Stadt klauen lassen ( zu müssen ).

Das BeOne ist für mich kein Renn-Bike, mir gefällt es und ich mag es.

Was Ihr auf dem Bild seht, ist eigentlich nur der definitive Rahmen und die ( erst mal ) verwendete Gabel. Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich wegen 300g Gewicht auf eine 90 - 120mm stufenlos travelbare U-Turn Gabel verzichten will. Alles andere kommt erst ( LRS, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Gruppe, Pedale ). Schätze, dass das Bike mit dieser Gabel bei ca. 9.5kg rauskommt, mit einer 1430g Gabel wie Magura Durin Race 100 oder RS XX SID World Cup wären das dann ca. 9.2kg. Sehen wir mal.

Weiter Gewicht reduzieren könnte ich bei Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Griffen und Schrauben und allem, was leichter is wie Shimano 98x XTR. Habe die 2011er XT Gruppe am Trek und alles ist einfach nur gut  . Bin selbst gespannt, was da am Ende rauskommt. Die Prioritäten bei diesem Rad sind 1) Funktion & Qualität, 2) Ergonomie & Komfort und 3) Gewicht. Design kommt dann irgendwann auch aber Form follows Function. Werd sicher keine Kompromisse eingehen, nur um unter 9.0kg zu kommen. Das wird kein Show-Bike, es wird ein Trainings- und Spass-Bike, sorglos, so wie ich hoffe. BTW, es wird auch nicht besonders teuer  und ist in meinem technischen Verständnis aktuell und top ausgestattet.

Ach ja, ein 120mm Vorbau mit einem 660mm Lenker und einer 9 - 12 Grad Kröpfung entspricht in etwa einem 100mm Vorbau mit Flatbar. Nur so wegen den Handgelenken und der Geometrie  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. Dezember 2010)

Update:

Heute ist die komplette XTR 980 Gruppe angekommen ( 3 x 10 ) ausser Kassette, hier werd ich wie ja schon geschrieben letztlich die XX 208g Kassette verwenden, die Gore sealed low friction Züge und ein wenig Werkzeug. 

Gerade richtig  , gutes timing.

Bald kommen neue Bilder. Ab morgen wird weitergebaut.

In den nächsten Tagen kommen noch Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Pedale. Ab dann kann ich das Radl schon fahren. 

Letzter Step ist dann LRS, Kassette und Gabel, diese Komponenten hab ich noch nicht bestellt.

Zielgewicht ist 8.9 - 9.1kg, fahrfertig mit einigen Komponenten die erheblich leichter sein könnten. Nice.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (23. Dezember 2010)

Hast eigentlich eine ordentliche Waage zum finalen Check?


----------



## Jackbeth (23. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Am Besten wären Roboter dafür, praktisch keine Abweichungen und auch keine Montag- und Freitag-LRSätze, wie es halt einfach auch menschlich ist.


Auch Roboter können Montagsprodukte produzieren. Nach einem evtl. ruhigen Wochenende könnte es etwas dauern, bis Roboter und Umgebung wieder auf Betriebstemperatur sind, wodurch es zu Ungenauigkeiten kommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

...nicht


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Auch Roboter können Montagsprodukte produzieren. Nach einem evtl. ruhigen Wochenende könnte es etwas dauern, bis Roboter und Umgebung wieder auf Betriebstemperatur sind, wodurch es zu Ungenauigkeiten kommen kann.


 
Nein, nein. Die laufen ja 7 x 24 Stunden in einem auf 0.1 Grad genau temperiertem Raum mit konstanter Luftfeuchtigkeit. Vor der Montage werden alle Teile 1 Woche lang im gleichen Raum gelagert  .

Ganz im Ernst - bei IT Hochleistungsdruckern ( > 1000 Seiten / Minute ) wird das in Verbindung mit Papier so gemacht.

Grüsse und schöne Weihnachten,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich eine ordentliche Waage zum finalen Check?


 
Wiege zur Zeit mit 2 digitalen Küchenwaagen, eine unters Vorderrad, eine unters Hinterrad - ich denk für den Aufbau sollte das reichen. Wenns Radl fertig ist, bringe ich es zu einer genauen und geeigneteren Waage. Gewicht ist schon wichtig, sooo wichtig ist's aber dann auch wieder nicht  . Zielgewicht ist ja bekannt, bin sehr optimistisch es gut zu erreichen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Und noch eine Info:

Die XTR Gewichte, die Shimano angibt, stimmen sehr genau. Manche Teile wiegen 1-3 Gramm weniger, manche 1-3 Gramm mehr.

Das XT SM-BB70 Innenlager wiegt mit 93 Gramm genau gleich viel wie das XTR SM-BB90-A. Shimano Joke. Habs trotzdem getauscht, obwohl ich glaube dass die Bauteile identisch sind, das XTR Lager ist mattschwarz und passt IMO farblich besser zur Kurbel.

Eugen.


----------



## nullvektor (25. Dezember 2010)

wow das ja man geiler thread.ich habe ihn an einem stück durchgelesen und das kommt eigentlich nie vor.top


----------



## memphis35 (25. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil wird geil ,  da du  noch keine Gabel hast , wie währe es mit der  http://www.bikestore.cc/rock-shox-federgabel-blau-fuer-xloc-2010-p-137191.html  Dürfte aber in Blau sein

Mfg  35

Edit. :  http://www.bikestore.cc/express/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/93


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank, suche eine

Rox Shox SID World Cup mit 100mm Ferderweg Version 2011 in weiss mit grauen Decals, non tapered, wiegt 1345g. Werde dann auf 180mm Scheiben vo / 160mm hi, Ice-Tech umrüsten.

Felix hat mir einen super-coolen 1400g LRS angeboten. Danke, Felix  .

Frage: Ist die Crest nur breiter als die Alpine-Felge ? Werde an diesem Rad max. 2.25 Reifen fahren, viel mehr geht schon gar nicht durch die Rahmenkonstruktion. Ist also die Alpine-Felge der Crest bis zu 2.25er Reifen ebenbürtig ?

Vorgesehen sind Continental X-King 2.2 je 460g plus Notubes / Milch Setup.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## kungfu (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt sind dann aber ALLE Vorsätze vom Anfang des Threads verloren......


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2010)

auf jeden fall sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpibiker (25. Dezember 2010)

Erst über Felix lästern,dann schwärmen......


----------



## damonsta (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch eh ein Fake. So geistig benachteiligt kann doch keiner sein, der die Arme nicht festgebunden hat.


----------



## dgdracing (25. Dezember 2010)

Sooo gut: 

Ich bau mir gerade ein BeOne auf, ein sehr schöner Carbon Rahmen, durchaus geeignet für Leichtbau. Habe mich relativ lange mit Leichtbau auseinandergesetzt, für mich ist Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit viel wichtiger wie ein möglichst leichtes Rad, ich sitze auf dem Teil und will nicht aufgrund von Materialfehlern stürzen. Auch Wartungsintensität spielt füür mich eine Rolle, möchte lieber fahren als bauen. Also lieber 0.5 bis 1.5 kg mehr ans Rad und gut ist.

So wird nun aus der Formula R1 eine Saint, aus max. 180mm Scheiben doch 203er mit einer schwereren Gabel, aus der XTR-Gruppe eine XT 2011 mit XTR 2011 Schalthebeln und ein stabiler 1500 bis 1700g Laufradsatz statt einem 1350 bis 1450er. Ich bin weit weg von einem Profi oder auch nur gutem Marathonfahrer. Bin reichlich frustriert von der Ignoranz im Leichtbauforum.

-> jetzt wirds eine 1300er Gabel und ein 1400er LRS. Zu gut


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

Zwischenstand damit's nicht langweilig wird ( und ich hab gesagt ich hab ein LRS Angebot bekommen, nicht ich hab gekauft  )

CU
Eugen


----------



## damonsta (25. Dezember 2010)

Fake


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Fake


 
Gekifft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (25. Dezember 2010)

Du? Jo. Entweder du bist ein Fake, oder du lässt dir von irgendwelchen Forumsleuten sagen wie du dein Bike aufbauen musst. Oder eben gekifft.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

OK, dann nochmals für Alle:

Ich bin mit der Erwartung ins Leichtbau-Forum dass mir geholfen wird, ein gutes leichtes Rad aufzubauen.

Habe dort Menschen angetroffen, die sagen dass Leichtbau nichts mit Sinnhaftigkeit zu tun hat, habe gesehen, das ist nichts für mich. Dort sind Extremisten zu Hause. Das hat aber mit meinem ursprünglichem Wunsch, ein Radl zu bauen so wie ich es will, nichts zu tun. So been there, done that.

Hier wurde mir, vom Forum generell und von einigen Mitgliedern sehr geholfen mein Rad richtig konfigurieren zu können und ich danke jenen, die das für mich und mit mir getan haben. Ich war frustriert, als ich den Thread gestartet habe, meine Lernrkurve geht steil bergauf und ich freu mich sehr auf dieses Radl wenns dann fertig ist.

Kommentare wie "fake", "weiss nicht was er will", "doch Leichtbau" ( nein, ist es nicht im Sinne des Forums ) nehm ich gern entgegen und mach mir mein eigenes Bild. Auch über Dich, damonsta.

Es wird ein cooles Hardtail das wie angegossen zu mir passt. Leicht wird es auch, zumindest für meine Begriffe.

Lasst es Euch gut gehen  .

Güsse an Alle,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

Thema LRS:

Ich hab mit Felix ein sehr nettes und sehr kompetentes GesprÃ¤ch gehabt, er hat mir einen Super-LRS zu einem fairen Preis ( 1400g ) angeboten.

Allerdings bekomme ich von Felix zu diesem Preis nicht genau das was ich eigentlich wollte, er kann die 240s Naben mangels schlechtem EK nur verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssig teuer anbieten und ich soll schwerere Acros Naben nehmen. FÃ¼r mich in der Schweiz lebend, ein doppelter Nachteil. Die gleichen Komponenten mit 240s incl. irgendwie Aufbau bietet AS um ca. â¬ 300 gÃ¼nstiger an.

Sprecht bitte mal mit AS, Ihr werdet Euch wundern wenn Ihr einen besonders exakt aufgebauten LSR mÃ¶chtet, Zeit genug dafÃ¼r habt und bereit seid, die Mehrarbeit zu bezahlen. Gewicht ist dann < 1350g, da die 240s Naben leichter sind.

Bin am Ã¼berlegen, welches Angebot ich annehmen soll.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## stumpibiker (25. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Thema LRS:
> 
> Sprecht bitte mal mit AS, Ihr werdet Euch wundern wenn Ihr einen besonders exakt aufgebauten LSR möchtet, Zeit genug dafür habt und bereit seid, die Mehrarbeit zu bezahlen. Gewicht ist dann < 1350g, da die 240s Naben leichter sind.



Als Schweizer gehe sicher auch nicht immer mit Felix einig was Dt anbelangt,aber ich würde sagen dass seine arbeit sehr gut ist und er niemanden zufürchten braucht.

Glaube du bist beratungsresistent.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

Das ist angekommen


----------



## kungfu (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich beneide ich dich um deine permante "gute Laune und Ausgeglichenheit", auch wenn mir das hin und her auf den Sack geht. Muss man erstmal mit so einem Stil durchziehen - diesen Thread -.

Der Sattel ist übrigens bääähhhhhh

MFG
k.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Dezember 2010)

Ausgeglichenheit kann man aber auch auf viele Wege erreichen 

Bei den Naben: Macht da mal nicht so nen Aufstand drum. Naben sind kein Teufelswerk sondern eher simpelste Konstruktion. Die meisten Naben sind wirklich nur 0815 Gerassel. Hin und wieder in recht wertiger Ausführung aber nix was so religiös gefeiert werden muss. So ne DT Swiss Nabe ist zwar ganz nett aber wirklich nix Besonderes. Gegen eine Chris King sind die DTs geradezu ordinär (selbst so ne olle Shimano Nabe ist komplexer aufgebaut).


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Ich beneide ich dich um deine permante "gute Laune und Ausgeglichenheit", auch wenn mir das hin und her auf den Sack geht. Muss man erstmal mit so einem Stil durchziehen - diesen Thread -.
> 
> Der Sattel ist übrigens bääähhhhhh
> 
> ...


 
Der ist nur drauf damit einer drauf ist. Ein Sattel fürs Bike kommt grade von UK.

Eine Sattelstütze, ein Vorbau und ein Lenker ( Low Rize 15mm 9 Grad, 660mm ) aus DE sind im Zulauf, alles UD Carbon  .


----------



## damonsta (25. Dezember 2010)

Fake.


----------



## nullvektor (26. Dezember 2010)

Fake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ihr Beide, spamt doch lieber einen anderen thread zu oder macht Euch einen dafür, danke.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Thema LRS:
> 
> Ich hab mit Felix ein sehr nettes und sehr kompetentes Gespräch gehabt, er hat mir einen Super-LRS zu einem fairen Preis ( 1400g ) angeboten.
> 
> ...



Hatte auch mal solch einen "besonders gut gebauten" LRS von AS hier und ihm ein bißchen mit dem Meßgerät auf den Zahn gefühlt.

Na-jaaa...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hab mittlerweile auch viel Infos gesammelt und nun wirds

Acros Naben
Felgen NoTubes ZTR Crest black
Speichen Sapim CX-Ray 2.0/2.3-0.9/2.0 schwarz
Nippel Alu rot

Die Alpine Felgen sind zu schmal für die geplanten 2.2er Contis. Dieser LRS wird von Felix gebaut und wiegt versprochene 1400g.

Wie konnte ich nur so uneinsichtig und ungerecht sein  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## stumpibiker (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich Felix wäre, würde ich auf den Auftrag von dir verzichten so wie du dich hier über ihn geäussert hast.Punkt


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

stumpibiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich Felix wäre, würde ich auf den Auftrag von dir verzichten so wie du dich hier über ihn geäussert hast.Punkt


 
Ja, ja. Und überhaupt ist alles so schlecht und wir sind heute wieder mies drauf oder Lehrer


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, hab mittlerweile auch viel Infos gesammelt und nun wirds
> 
> Acros Naben
> Felgen NoTubes ZTR Crest black
> ...



Da machste nix verkehrt Eugen. Kumpel fährt die Acros-Naben (von Felix eingespeicht). Macht alles einen seeehhr sahnigen Eindruck.

Gewicht ist insgesamt 100g mehr als bei den 240er aber ich erachte das Nabengewicht an der rotierenden Masse als nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger wäre mir Haltbarkeit und da gewährt Acros ja 10 Jahre Garantie drauf. DT 2 Jahre. Das sagt alles. Vorteil DT: kann man problemlos umrüsten.

Bei Acros musst Du da mal schauen. Die A-hub74 vorne kann nur QR und TA15...nicht 20mm (falls Du das brauchst)..ansonsten A-hub75 nehmen!!

Hinten kann die 74 jede Achse.

Have fun!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja, freu mich auch schon auf den LRS. Bei Felix hab ich mich entschuldigt. Danke  .

Ich werd mit den 74ern QR9 vo und QR10 hi beginnen. Vorne könnte ich diese Nabe auf TA15, und hinten auf X12 umbauen, wie Du schon geschieben hast. Das reicht für mich völlig aus. Mit meinem Gewicht ( 82kg ) wird das ein sorglos LRS, laut Felix.

Der Nabensatz ist verglichen zum 240s Centerlock ( leichter als 240s 6-Loch ) um 76g schwerer. Acros Hubs gibs nur in 6-Loch, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Damit stellt sich nun die Frage von 6-Loch Scheiben. Ok, die Shimano XT SM-RT76er kann ich immer nehmen.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## kungfu (26. Dezember 2010)

Kein Fake !


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, freu mich auch schon auf den LRS. Bei Felix hab ich mich entschuldigt. Danke  .
> 
> Ich werd mit den 74ern QR9 vo und QR10 hi beginnen. Vorne könnte ich diese Nabe auf TA15, und hinten auf X12 umbauen, wie Du schon geschieben hast. Das reicht für mich völlig aus. Mit meinem Gewicht ( 82kg ) wird das ein sorglos LRS, laut Felix.
> 
> ...



Leichter kann ich nicht feststellen...DT240 mit CL ist 83 g schwerer...schau mal hier in die tech-spec:
http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/Acros2010_web.pdf
FW+RW = 427g
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/4f38fa88-66cf-4fd4-bbd2-2ef55345186d/DTSwiss_Katalog_2011_low.aspx
DT 240 CL v+h = 354g

Würd mich aber nicht jucken.  Bei Naben geht für mich Haltbarkeit/Service/Garantie vor Gewicht. Hab mir aus Geldgründen vor Weihnachten die Hope Flow Hoops mit HopeII gegönnt...fang erstmal "klein" an. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Die paar Gramm jucken nicht 

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch !


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Gabel Varianten haben mich grad noch interessiert ( errechnet und dabei eher mehr Gewicht angenommen ):

Bike mit neuen Laufrädern und bestehender 2010er Gabel 9500g ( möchte ich eigentlich nicht so lassen )
Bike mit neuen Laufrädern und 2011er Magura Durin Race 9200g
Bike mit neuen Laufrädern und 2011er Rock Shox SID WC 9100g

Was ist die beste technische Variante ? Es kommt vorne eine 180er Scheibe drauf.

Danke und Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Dezember 2010)

sid ist immer solide


----------



## kungfu (27. Dezember 2010)

Magura finde ich sexy im Gabelbereich !


MFG
k.


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, freu mich auch schon auf den LRS. Bei Felix hab ich mich entschuldigt. Danke  .



hmmm, komisch 

Aber gratuliere zu der Entscheidung 
War sicher nicht falsch!

Bremsscheiben: schau dir mal die Hope Floating Discs an. 

Zur Gabel: ich dachte, du wolltest erst mal die "optimale" Höhe für dein Rad finden, mit der Reba. Hast du das jetzt schon raus, oder warum schaust du dich jetzt schon nach  einer anderen Gabel um? Welchen Federweg magst du haben?
Die Sid gibts z.B. in 100 oder 120 mm.


----------



## Muffley (27. Dezember 2010)

die Durin ist steifer als die SID und fühlt sich direkt aus dem Karton in Sachen Ansprechverhalten auch besser an. Allerdings lässt das ohne relativ hohen Pflegeaufwand schnell nach und dann wird die Durin ziemlich holzig (wie eigentlich alle Magura Gabeln, ich spreche aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit Thor, Durin Marathon und Durin Race). Die Pflege ist nicht schwierig, es geht hauptsächlich darum das in der "Verlustschmierung" verbrauchte Öl nachzufüllen, braucht aber halt etwas Zeit (ca. 30 min. wenn man's anständig und "ohne hudla" machen will) und sollte alle ca. 400 km erledigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, komisch
> 
> Aber gratuliere zu der Entscheidung
> War sicher nicht falsch!
> ...


 
Hi,

Danke für Dein Feedback.

Ja, mit der Gabel bin ich durch, mir ging es um die Geo, die beim Trek ja stimmt, nur der Rahmen ist viel zu gross. Spacer, Vorbaulänge und Lenker/Kröpfung fürs BeOne sind definiert.

Ich nehm eine 100mm Gabel so um die 1400g, verbaue sie erst mal mit 30mm Spacer und einem 15mm Low-Rizer mit 9 Grad Kröpfung, so hab ich noch etwas Luft nach unten durch die Spacer.

Der neue Sattel ist heute angekommen, ein S.D.G. Formula FXR mit Titangestell ( 226g ), Differenz zum SQ-Lab sind 86g und nicht nur 60g wie gerechnet.

Die Hope Floating Discs hab ich mir schon angesehen, da die Shimano XT 6-Loch Discs aber leicher sind wie die Centerlock, brächte mir das einen max. Gewichtsvorteil von ca. 80g. Die spar ich mir mal auf falls ich das Mindergewicht wirklich brauche.

Jetzt warte ich noch auf den Lenker ( Ritchey Superlogic UD Carbon ), den definitiven Vorbau ( Ritchey 4-Axis UD Carbon ) und die Sattelstütze ( Ritchey UD Carbon, 0mm Versatz, 31.9 / 400mm ).

LG und eine schöne Festtagszeit,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild der Schaltzugverlegung. Die Gore Züge sind wirklich 1a, wüsste nicht wie es besser gehen sollte. Die kritische Stelle ist die Durchführung vom Unterrohr zu dort, was Ihr auf dem Bild seht.

Absolut leichtgängig, trotz des engen Radius auf der Unterseite, einfach  . Super Tip !

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

das Ende hinter der Klemmung ist aber noch ein bissel lang geraten


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Du weisst ja, kürzen kann man immer  .

LG,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

wollts ja nur erwähnen... nicht dass du dich dann bei der ersten ausfahrt wunderst, was denn da am hinterrad so komisch schubbelt und klappert


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Am Schaltwerk stehen auch noch 8cm Innenzug raus  . Ich werd beide Innenzüge noch kürzen, wenn die Schaltung gut eingestellt ist. Montiere die Kette erst, wenn der Kettenschutz dran ist und der kommt erst in so 10 Tagen, denke ich.

Dann sollte das Radl allerdings bereits bis auf die neuen Laufräder und die XX Kassette fertig sein. Bin im Moment an zwei Gabeln dran, eventuell geht sich das noch aus bis zur ersten Fahrt. Mal sehen ...

LG
Eugen


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

Kettenschutz?  

Hast du dir eigentlich auch schon mal die DT XRC angeschaut?
Die früheren DT Gabeln waren nicht so toll (bin selbst mal eine probegefahren und war alles andere als begeistert), aber mittlerweile sollen die in Puncto Steifigkeit und Ansprechverhalten ja ziemlich nachgelegt haben. Genaueres weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Kettenstrebenschutz , sorry ( so'n dicker langer durchsichtiger Aufkleber, konnte mich noch nicht zu einem Neoprenschutz hinreissen lassen ). Am Rahmen ist auch schon Lackschutzfolie verklebt, bisher nur am Unterrohr und hinter dem Umwerfer. Möchte auf jeden Fall noch das gesamte Sattelrohr hinten verkleben ( den Teil über dem Umwerfer ), Oberrohr weiss ich nicht ob ich da Folie draufhaben will.

Fahr jetzt nach Innsbruck und mach mir ein paar schöne Tage. Nein, nicht mit dem Trek, mit dem Auto  .

Abends bin ich wieder online.

Danke, Grüsse und schönen Tag an alle !

Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Update:

Gabel ist gekauft:

Magura Durin R100 in weiß, neu.
Modell: 2011
Federweg: 100mm
Gewicht: 1430gr
Bremsenaufnahme: Disc Postmount 6"
Gabelschaft: 255mm ( ungekürzt ) 1 1/8Zoll
Einbaulänge: 473mm
inkl. Lock Out Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus sowie Magura Handbuch und Leitungsführung

Konnte beim Preis nicht widerstehen   .

What a day today !

Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2010)

ich an deiner stelle würde MINDESTENS Tennisschlägerband einsetzten, vorallem Carbon könnte wegen seiner Anisotrophie anfällig gegenüber solchen schlagbelastungen sein (ich wüsste jetzt keine Anordnung des Geleges, die gegen Schläge dauerhaft beständig ist). Die Folie die du da draufkleben willst ist m.E. im Geländeeinsatz nicht mehr als ein Witz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich an deiner stelle würde MINDESTENS Tennisschlägerband einsetzten, vorallem Carbon könnte wegen seiner Anisotrophie anfällig gegenüber solchen schlagbelastungen sein (ich wüsste jetzt keine Anordnung des Geleges, die gegen Schläge dauerhaft beständig ist). Die Folie die du da draufkleben willst ist m.E. im Geländeeinsatz nicht mehr als ein Witz...


 
Danke, super Tip  . Auf Tennisschlägerband wäre ich sicher nicht gekommen.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2010)

Lenkerband (gedämpftes) in Rahmenfarbe ist auch dezent.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread hier gleicht zwar in weiten Teilen einem Exorzismus, aber das Ergebnis zählt. Und das kann sich sehen lassen.

Glückwunsch, Eugen, und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke. Ich bin selbst gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Die Gabel sollte in der 1. Januarwoche eintreffen, geht sich gut aus für die erste Fahrt  .

Ziel ist ja auch, das Radl selbst warten zu können und wie lernt man es besser kennen als beim selbst Zusammenbauen mit Euren Tips.

Bin jetzt in Innsbruck und sobald sich am Radl was sehenswertes ändert, poste ich Fotos, ab jetzt bessere, versprochen  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab da noch eine Frage zum Continental X-King, der ja in diesem Thread empfohlen wird und auch vorgesehen ist:

Habe vor, hinten und vorne 2.2er X-Kings zu verwenden, gedacht war allerdings mit Milch. Felgen werden Crest.

Nun gibt es einen anderen Thread über den X-King ( 460g pro Stk. ), wo der Reifen zwar gut aber mit Milch nicht dichtzubekommen ist. Fährt wer diesen Reifen mit Milch, geht das jetzt ?

Wenn nicht, welche Reifen mit ca. gleichem Gewicht und Fahreigenschaften könnt Ihr für Verwendung mit Milch empfehlen, Breite 2.1 bis 2.2 ?

Oder aber den X-King mit 95g Schläuchen, hält das ?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Unterstützung. Einsatz ist CC, XC bei voraussichtlich trockenem Wetter. Brauche keine Schlammreifen, dann fahr ich lieber mit dem Bus zurück  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

Kettenstrebenschutz:

Es gibt selbstvulkanisierendes schwarzes Gewebeisolierband. Hab ich zu Hause, brauchte es mal, ich weiss nicht mehr für was. Das werd ich um die Kettenstrebe wickeln, um Verkratzen durch Schmutz zu verhindern. Drüber dann den BBB Stayguard Schutz BBP-11 ohne aufgedrucktem Logo, ist leicht, dick und sieht ganz neutral aus. Bedenken ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Muffley (28. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem selbstvulkanisierenden Gewebeband würde ich lassen, das geht kaum wieder ab und hinterlässt schlimme Klebstoffreste denen man nur mit Nitroverdünnung beikommt. Wie da der Lack des Rahmens reagiert wäre zu prüfen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

Vergleichbar mit dem X-King wäre wohl z.B. der Rocket Ron. Den fahren viele mit Milch.
X-Kings hatte ich allerdings noch keine, kann nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Markusso (29. Dezember 2010)

Wird etwas aufwändig werden, die Pellen dichtzukriegen, geht aber wohl schon. Ich würds aber nie machen - 95g-Schläuche sind leichter und viel sorgloser. hattma aber schon mal, glaub ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da noch eine Bremsscheibenfrage wegen Gewichtsersparnis beim BeOne:

Posting: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7882145#post7882145

Andere, auch einteilige Bremsscheibenvorschläge, vorzugsweise mit 1.8mm Scheibenstärke sind auch sehr willkommen  .

Einfach leicht, Scheibenring Stahl, Fading und Geräusch nicht schlechter wie XT Spiderscheiben. Suche nach Gramm, um Sub 9kg zu kommen  . Wieder, ohne Beeinflussung Funktion und Komfort.

Danke und Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (3. Januar 2011)

Hab ich Dir doch schon geschrieben - geht perfekt, passen vom Maß aufeinander wie angegossen. Hab allerdings die einteilige Stahlscheibe verwendet ohne Spider. Kaum bis keine Geräusche. Bremsleisting ist minimal schwächer wie mit anderen Scheiben, bilde ich mir ein.
Meine Kombi bei der XTR: vorne r1 Stahlscheibe 88g; hinten Ashima 87g (die gehen aber nur mit sinterbelägen ruckelfrei - besser und stylisher: windcutter, da geht auch organisch, 93g); beste Beläge meiner langen Tests bisher bei allen Scheiben: Alligator semimetallisch


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. Januar 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir doch schon geschrieben - geht perfekt, passen vom Maß aufeinander wie angegossen. Hab allerdings die einteilige Stahlscheibe verwendet ohne Spider. Kaum bis keine Geräusche. Bremsleisting ist minimal schwächer wie mit anderen Scheiben, bilde ich mir ein.
> Meine Kombi bei der XTR: vorne r1 Stahlscheibe 88g; hinten Ashima 87g (die gehen aber nur mit sinterbelägen ruckelfrei - besser und stylisher: windcutter, da geht auch organisch, 93g); beste Beläge meiner langen Tests bisher bei allen Scheiben: Alligator semimetallisch


 
Bei 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten sind das -100g verglichen zu den XT Spider Scheiben. Stärke R1 = 1.7mm, XT = 1.8mm. Immerhin. Danke  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

*Die spinnen, die Schweizer !*

Hallo,

war heute mit meinem BeOne bei meinem FahrradhÃ¤ndler, um die Schaltung perfekt fein einzustellen und meine neuen Erkenntnisse sind:

1) Habe gut gearbeitet, am Umwerfer war kaum etwas zu justieren ( nur Begrenzungsschrauben ) , am Schaltwerk etwas mehr ( hat mich auch nicht gewundert, habe noch keinen MontagestÃ¤nder ) , KettenlÃ¤nge und SchaltzÃ¼ge sind perfekt.

2) Habe nach einem 1350g bis 1400g Radsatz nachgefragt. Der HÃ¤ndler war vÃ¶llig Ã¼berfordert und hat von sich aus einen Bontrager LRS um â¬ 1.700,-- vorgeschlagen. Auf meine Nachfrage wegen DT-Swiss hat er einen anderen Katalog geholt und dabei kamen dann â¬ 2.700,-- raus.

Einen perfekt gebauten LRS mit 1400g bekomme ich bei Felix um wesentlich weniger Geld. Sind Eure HÃ¤ndler auch so daneben ? Nur mehr Selbsthilfe wie Ã¼ber dieses ( ausgezeichnete ) Forum ?

 Das Radl passt und geht ab wie die Luzi  . Allerdings sind noch einige ( zu schwere ) Teile verbaut, die ich einfach schon hatte. Die leichten Teile sind noch im Zulauf. Bin nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren, zum testen, nur so wenig wegen dem Salz. Bin aktuell 1000g Ã¼ber dem Zielgewicht mit schwerer Federgabel und LRS.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2011)

zu 2

der händler hatte wohl keinen lrs in der gewichtsklasse da. also nimmt er einen katalog und nennt dir die uvp von 2 viel zu teueren system-lrs. 
was ist daran falsch?

such dir doch selbst mal einen system-lrs in der gewichtsklasse aus dem netz.
1. du wirst sehr wenige finden.
2. die wenigen sind extrem teuer. 


wie hier glaube ich schon mal erwähnt wurde, ist es bestimmt auch im sinne der laufradbauer wenn keine preise genannt werden.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> zu 2
> 
> der händler hatte wohl keinen lrs in der gewichtsklasse da. also nimmt er einen katalog und nennt dir die uvp von 2 viel zu teueren system-lrs.
> was ist daran falsch?
> ...


 
Korrigiert, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgdracing (4. Januar 2011)

Bei meinem wirklich sehr netten Händler habe ich auch mal nach Laufrädern gefragt. Hat mir welche mit Tune King/Kong Naben empfohlen, aber der ist nicht so der Geschäftemacher und konnte mir selbst auf erneutes Nachfragen keinen Preis / Angebot machen 
(er hat auch DT-Swiss Laufräder usw. im Schaufenster)

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

Also doch - leider nur Forum und Insider-Wissen  . Schade eigentlich, für alle MTB-ler.


----------



## InoX (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Händler sehr zufrieden. Der hat mir schon mehrfach Räder eingespeicht und meine jetzigen sind trotz sehr leichter Speichen (Sapim Laser)  in Verbindung mit Mavic 717ern nicht tot oder auch nur irgendwie leicht eirig zu bekommen. Nach ca. 200 Km hat er mal nachgespannt und seitdem (2000 km mit nicht sehr zimperlichem Alpeneinsatz) laufen sie super und traumhaft rund. Habe 180 Euro für Speichen, blaue Alunippel, 717er Felgen und das Einspeichen bezahlt. Die Slx Naben habe ich weiter verwendet. Bin auch der Meinung, dass die Naben weniger wichtig sind da sie zentraler liegen.

Grüße Inox


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Also doch - leider nur Forum und Insider-Wissen  . Schade eigentlich, für alle MTB-ler.



Höchstens schade für alle, die nicht lesen und schreiben können, und sich deswegen nicht selbst informieren 
Um alle anderen tut's mir nicht leid! 
Ein Händler hat halt auch nur 24 Stunden am Tag Zeit, und den Hauptteil dessen verbringt er damit, 08/15 Radlern Kompletträder von irgendwelchen gerade angesagten Marken anzudrehen. Ich könnte wetten, wenn du deinen Händler irgendwas zu einem Rad seiner Hausmarke fragen würdest, könnte er das sehr schnell und kompetent beantworten. Die können auch nicht über jedes Spezialproblem zu 100% infomiert sein. Dein Händler hat halt anscheinend keine Ahnung von Leichtbau-Laufrädern. So what? 

Ich gehe jedenfalls gerne zu meinem Händler, um mir mal seine Meinung zu einer speziellen Sache anzuhören, natürlich erst nachdem ich mich selbst schlau gemacht habe. 
Manchmal kommen da ganz interessante Informationen zutage, die einfach auf Erfahrungswerten oder Insiderinformationen basieren, und die vielleicht hier im Forum nicht so unbedingt rauszukriegen sind. Wenn er aber mal keine Ahnung hat, weil mein Problem zu speziell ist, nehm ich das auch nicht krumm, weil wie gesagt, man kann ja nicht alles wissen... ich nicht, und der Händler auch nicht. Deswegen hab ich ja schon VORHER nachgelesen 

PS: ich hab bei meinem Händler vor Ort auch schon mehrere Laufradsätze gekauft (die Nachfrage nach seiner Empfehlung ergab übrigens genau das, was ich für mich selbst schon rausgesucht hatte ). Die waren zwar nicht so perfekt abgedrückt wie der LRS vom Felix, aber dafür halb so teuer, und nach ein paar km im Einsatz bin ich eben nochmal hingegangen, und hab sie (kostenlos) nachzentrieren lassen. Jetzt laufen die auch perfekt. Allerdings sind das auch eher robuste als leichte Modelle


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Januar 2011)

Kenne nur ein Radgeschäft, in dem man ohne weiteres einen leichten, hochwertigen, handgebauten Laufradsatz bekommen könnte, und das ist German Möhren in Heidelberg. Die bauen auch mit Acros. 
Aber sonst sind sämtliche Läden, die ich kenne, eher auf den Massenmarkt ausgerichtet und verkaufen allenfalls Teile im Günstigsegment oder was sie direkt aus dem Katalog an fertigen Systemlaufradsätzen bestellen können.
Selbermachen ist angesagt oder sich an einen der kleinen, feinen Laufradbauer wenden. Es gibt mittlerweile ja doch wieder ein paar (Whizz Wheels natürlich, Speer, Felix, German Lightness...).


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2011)

das kostenlos nachzentriert wird ist wohl logisch  gehört doch eigentlich dazu.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> das kostenlos nachzentriert wird ist wohl logisch  gehört doch eigentlich dazu.



beim Felix ja auch, nur dass es da nicht nötig ist, und man sich den Aufwand sparen kann 

PS: bei nem System-LRS vom INet-Händler auch?


----------



## Sahnie (5. Januar 2011)

Bei uns sind die Fachhändler alle selber Freaks die sich mit den Teilen auch auskennen. Geht ihr zum ZEG-Fachhändler? Eventuell müsst ihr bei Spezialsachen auch mal direkt mit dem Schrauber reden, der wird sich auch mit selbst zusammen gestellten LRS auskennen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Januar 2011)

*Status*

Habe heute meinen viel zu grossen Trek 6700 21.5 Zoll Rahmen und die RS Recon Gold TK dazu verkauft und mir einen Drössiger H-SL 19" in nachtblau ohne Dekor bestellt. Damit wird das Ex-Trek für mich nutzbar, die Geometrie ist nahezu idenisch mit dem BeOne und ich werde damit die RS Reba U-Turn ( 90-120mm, 1725g ) nutzen, die Ihr von den Bildern kennt. Sonst Schaltung und Bremsen XT, Shimano 775 1680g LRS. Freu mich auf das Radl  .

BeOne:

Das Rad wiegt zur Zeit 10149g und ist einfach nur super. Allerdings dauert die Lieferung von bestellen Teilen zum Teil sehr lange. Komme nicht so schnell voran, wie ich es eigentlich möchte. Warte auf Magura Durin Gabel, Lenker, Sattelstütze. Zusammen mit noch nicht bestelltem LRS ( 1.400g ) und etwas leichteren Reifen / Schlauch / Milch Kombos ( 635g - 100g pro Stk. ) werde ich bei 9.1kg landen. DAMN  ! Will sub 9 kg, doch jetzt wird es dann losgehen mit leichten Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben oder extrem teuren Teilen. Wollte eigentlich mit Standardkomponenten auskommen.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Januar 2011)

hast du lenkerhörnchen? hast du zwei Trinkflaschenhalter? hast du schutzbleche? Alles weg was du nicht brauchst. Was ist mit 2*10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (6. Januar 2011)

Ebenso Stützräder und Klingeln .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Januar 2011)

Aber bitte nicht den Regenschirm  .


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ! Will sub 9 kg, doch jetzt wird es dann losgehen mit leichten Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben oder extrem teuren Teilen. Wollte eigentlich mit Standardkomponenten auskommen.



hättest du von anfang an gleich vernüntige sachen gekauft, wäre das überhaupt kein problem!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe lange über Formula und Marta SL Bremsen nachgedacht und einiges darüber gelesen und die 980er XTR Gruppe ist schon so leicht, dass sie nennenswert kaum getopt werden kann. Es geht halt auch um Sorglosigkeit und Preis. Ich könnte die fehlenden 100g easy mit Extralite Naben um ca. +400 Euro kaufen, doch so krank bin ich nun auch wieder nicht  . Oder eine andere, leichtere Bremse, ca. geicher Preis. Oder eine SID WC statt der Magura Durin Race, die torsionssteifer ist als die SID. Was ist falsch an meinen BeOne Teilen ?

Z. Bsp. bremsen die aktuellen XT- / XTR Bremsen am besten mit den aktuellen XT- / XTR Spiderscheiben. Andere, wie die Formula R1 oder Magrua Storm SL Scheiben funktionieren auch - zum Teil mit falscher Reibringbreite und immer schlechterer Bremsperformance. Muss man sich das antun wegen ein paar Gramm ? Nein. Trotzdem sub 9 kg  . 

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Januar 2011)

Die aktuellen XTR schneiden allerdings beim test in der bravo relativ schlecht ab


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2011)

und in der Mtb dafür sehr gut. Welcher zeitung  glaubst du jetzt mehr?
Ich würde die neue Bremse mit den alten Scheiben fahren und gut wärs. 

Gruß Inox


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Januar 2011)

ich glaube nur meiner frau


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> werde ich bei 9.1kg landen. DAMN  ! Will sub 9 kg, doch jetzt wird es dann losgehen mit leichten Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben oder extrem teuren Teilen. Wollte eigentlich mit Standardkomponenten auskommen.



na dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt... doch wieder leichtbau, oder die 100 g mehr akzeptieren?

nur mal so als denkanstoß: eine tafel schokolade wiegt 100 g. zwei power bar riegel ungefähr genauso viel. der dreck, den man am unterrohr sammelt wenns schlammig ist, wiegt oftmals mehr.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> na dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt... doch wieder leichtbau, oder die 100 g mehr akzeptieren?
> 
> nur mal so als denkanstoß: eine tafel schokolade wiegt 100 g. zwei power bar riegel ungefähr genauso viel. der dreck, den man am unterrohr sammelt wenns schlammig ist, wiegt oftmals mehr.


 
Hi  ,

Ich weiss ja auch wie wenig Gewicht das ist. Es geht nur darum, eine Zahl zu unterschreiten, was ganz nett wäre aber spüren werde ich keinen Unterschied. Tja, das Ego, die Ziele, ...

LG
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> und in der Mtb dafür sehr gut. Welcher zeitung glaubst du jetzt mehr?
> *Ich würde die neue Bremse mit den alten Scheiben fahren und gut wärs*.
> 
> Gruß Inox


 
Genau das mach ich auch. XTR Bremsen und XT Spiderscheiben.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

heute sind die Pedale angekommen, die Griffe und ein Steuersatz, den ich teils fürs BeOne brauche ( Gabel-Kronenring ! und UD Carbon Abdeckung sowie Ahead-Kappe oben, der Rest vom Steuersatz ist schon für den Drössiger Rahmen, der den zu grossen Trek Rahmen ersetzt, mit der aktuellen Abdeckung und Ahead-Kappe vom BeOne heute ). Es fehlen immer noch die Magura Durin Race 2011 ( im Zulauf ) und die Ritchey Superlogic Sattelstütze und der Superlogic 15mm Rizer ( auch im Zulauf ) . Noch nicht bestellt sind die SRAM XX 11-36 Kassette und der LRS, damit möchte ich noch warten, bis alles andere da und verbaut ist, es könnte die Konfiguration der Laufräder noch beeinflussen.

Immerhin kann ich mit dem BeOne schon fahren, alles funktioniert bestens und die Schaltung wurde von einem Profi ( Frau ) in einem Fachgeschäft fein eingestellt. Das Radl ist super, halt noch ein wenig zu schwer und sobald die Gabel bei mir eingetroffen und verbaut ist, kommen neue Bilder. Die Gabel vom BeOne heute ( RS Reba U-Turn 90-120mm, 1725g, Mj. 2010 ) kommt dann in den Drössiger Rahmen, sowie die meisten anderen Teile vom zerlegten Trek. Dieses 2. Hardtail wird dann mein Radl für Innsbruck, wo ich oft an den Wochenenden bin und dort auch gerne bike.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## klmp77 (7. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> die Schaltung wurde von einem Profi ( Frau ) in einem Fachgeschäft fein eingestellt



willkommen im 21. jahrhundert.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

Ich arbeite schon lange mit Frauen im Bereich IT ( SW-Entwicklung, Projektleitung, Support ). Ihre Leistungen sind ausgezeichnet. Ich bin schon im 21. Jahrhundert  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Markusso (8. Januar 2011)

Der Thread behält seine Qualitäten, Eugen... Ist witzig, wie Du Dir Deine Meinungen bildest. Ich würd erst mal fahren und testen, dann bewerten...


----------



## freigeist (8. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Noch nicht bestellt sind die SRAM XX 11-36 Kassette und der LRS, damit möchte ich noch warten, bis alles andere da und verbaut ist, es könnte die Konfiguration der Laufräder noch beeinflussen.



Inwieweit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Gewicht


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Ok, hab nochmals alles nachgerechnet, es ist viel einfacher je kompletter das Bike ist, die Bike-Config bleibt so wie sie ist. Rauskommen werden 9.150kg und das ist ok so. Fahrbereit, incl. Sigma 2209. Scylla hat recht mit der Tafel Schokolade  .

Nochmals, ich bin mit der Grundeinstellung der Leichtbauer nicht einverstanden, dass das sinnfrei ist. Das Projekt soll ein leichtes, sorgloses, bezahlbares und äusserst zuverlässiges und komfortables MTB bringen, was es auch machen wird. Wie schon gesagt, alles ginge noch leichter, wenn wir wieder mit Starrgabel und Felgenbremsen, 100g Sattel und anderen extremen Leichtbauteilen herumfahren - hab ich aber nicht vor.

Grüsse und ein schönes WE,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ... die Bike-Config bleibt so wie sie ist. Rauskommen werden 9.150kg und das ist ok so....



Meinen Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung 

Das Gewicht geht schon sehr in Ordnung! Ich wünschte, nur ein einziges meiner Mtbs wäre so leicht 
Wirst viel Spaß haben mit dem Rad, und umso mehr weil es so wie's ist wirklich ein sinnvoller Aufbau ist, wenn auch kein günstiger


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

Update:

Hi,

die Gabel ist eingebaut, der Schaft gekürzt, die vordere Bremsscheibe ist jetzt 180mm, hinten nach wie vor 160mm - das Rahmenlimit. Ich hab eine neue Magura Durin R100 2011 verbaut, in weiss, einziges Manko ist dass die Decals orange / weiss / schwarz statt rot / weiss / schwarz sind. Habe ich beim Bikemarkt-Foto nicht gesehen und passt so überhaupt nicht zum Bike. Anyways, habe rot / weiss / schwarze Decals über Magura bestellt, kein Problem.

Die Gabel hat mir zum ersten Mal als Bauteil bezüglich Leichtbau einen Denkanstoss gegeben - sie wirkt viel filigraner und nicht so torsionssteif wie eine um 300g schwerere Rock Shox Reba SL U-Turn 2010. Ob sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar macht, kann ich nach dem Wochende sagen, wo ich hoffe, am Sa und So ein paar Kilometer runterspulen zu können. Die Gabel sieht vom Design her sehr gut aus und wiegt ungekürzt 1450g. Das sagt meine Küchenwaage  . Gekürzt komme ich auf 1420g, 10g weniger als die offiziell angegebeben 1430g. Es fehlt noch der Superlogic Lenker und die Superlogic Sattelstütze, schon lange bestellt aber noch nicht geliefert. Ab dann gibt es neue Fotos.

Letztlich wird noch die SRAM XX 11-36 Kassette und der LRS bei Felix bestellt, aber erst wenn alles andere verbaut ist und perfekt funktioniert.

Was ich hier versuche umzusetzen, ist Leichtbau mit Standard-Komponenten ohne Kompromisse für Gelegenheits-, Amateur- und Fitnessfahrer  . Sinnvoll, qualitativ hochwertig, technisch aktuell, performant und sorglos. Nur eine Frage der Konfiguration. Danke an alle, die mir dabei helfen.

Grüsse an alle und ein schönes WE,
Eugen.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat mir zum ersten Mal als Bauteil bezüglich Leichtbau einen Denkanstoss gegeben - sie wirkt viel filigraner und nicht so torsionssteif wie eine um 300g schwerere Rock Shox Reba SL U-Turn 2010.



Willkommen im realen Biker-Leben 

Wenn du jetzt noch die Steifigkeitsunterschiede zwischen superleichtem Schnellspanner und Steckachse "am eigenen Körper" erfährst, und dir im Gelände die riesige Grip-Differenz zwischen Leichtbau-Race-Reifchen und ordentlichen (aber auch schweren) "Männerreifen" errutscht hast...
... oder wenn du nach vielen langen Ausfahrten auf dem BeOne dann mit Erschrecken feststellst, wie schnell so ein Verschleißteil wie eine Kassette doch runter sein kann, und wie teuer das wird, sie jedes Mal wieder mit einer Leichtbau-Kassette zu ersetzen...

... dann bist du endgültig vom Leichtbau geheilt 

Meine Theorie: Leichtbau und Schönheitspflege macht man dann, wenn man nicht fährt (geht mir jeden Winter auch so ). Je öfters und intensiver man biken geht, desto mehr besinnt man sich dann auf die wirklich wichtigen Werte: Grip, Steifigkeit, Wartungsarmut. Wirklich hart rangenommene Räder (ausgenommen Rennfeilen für Marathons o.ä.) sind deswegen meistens schwer, hässlich und funktionieren richtig toll  (nach dem Sommer sind meine meistens mindestens 1 kg schwerer und kein Teil passt mehr zum anderen). 
Bin mal gespannt, ob es dir nicht ähnlich gehen wird...


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

schön. steif. stabil. schwer?





11,2kg


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> schön. steif. stabil.



absolut 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> schwer?



viele Leute würden behaupten: für ein Hardtail -> sackschwer


----------



## UliT (14. Januar 2011)

Was ist dann bitte an einer 300â¬ Sram XX Kassette sinnvoll?

MfG


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

laut angabe nur ca 70g differenz zur xt.

ist halt cool...


----------



## forever (14. Januar 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Die aktuellen XTR schneiden allerdings beim test in der bravo relativ schlecht ab



Die Bike Bravo ist mittlerweile leider total für'n A****. War in den 90ern
mal anders, als die Tests objektiver waren...selt-samer weise sind häufig
die getesteten, gut bewerteten Produkte oftmals vor oder direkt nach dem Test 
mit doppelseitiger Werbung abgebildet...ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

stell dir vor es wäre umgekehrt...


----------



## Markusso (14. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Willkommen im realen Biker-Leben
> 
> Wenn du jetzt noch die Steifigkeitsunterschiede zwischen superleichtem Schnellspanner und Steckachse "am eigenen Körper" erfährst, und dir im Gelände die riesige Grip-Differenz zwischen Leichtbau-Race-Reifchen und ordentlichen (aber auch schweren) "Männerreifen" errutscht hast...
> ... oder wenn du nach vielen langen Ausfahrten auf dem BeOne dann mit Erschrecken feststellst, wie schnell so ein Verschleißteil wie eine Kassette doch runter sein kann, und wie teuer das wird, sie jedes Mal wieder mit einer Leichtbau-Kassette zu ersetzen...
> ...



Nicht übertreiben... Man muss halt wissen, für was an was einsetzt... Fahrkönnen spielt die wichtigste Rolle (Reifen und Bremsen)...
Und der Steifigkeitswahn hängt vom Einsatzgebiet (FR oder AM?) und v.a.  vom Fahrergewicht ab - ich zB merk bei meinem Gewicht keinen Unterschied zw. meiner R7mrd und meienr Reba.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

die steifigkeit spielt auch im XC/Marathon bereich insofern eine Rolle, weil dadurch auch der Wirkungsgrad besser wird.


----------



## Markusso (14. Januar 2011)

Stimm Dir zu, was Kurbel und Tretlager angeht, da ist das sehr wichtig! Mitm weichgefahrenen Rahmen brauchst keine Rennen mehr fahren...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

UliT schrieb:


> Was ist dann bitte an einer 300 Sram XX Kassette sinnvoll?
> 
> MfG


 
Hi,

sieh Dir bitte mal den Preis der 11-36 XTR Kassette an, passend zur Gruppe. Ebenfalls jenseits von allem ... dann lieber um kleines Geld mehr wesentlich weniger Gewicht. Die Kassette ist aus Stahl bis auf das grösste Ritzel und sollte keine Probleme machen.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn du eine XT Kassette verwenden willst. Dann reden wir über  50 für das Teil und 140g unnützes Mehrgewicht. Wenn Du das gerne möchtest, ok. Ich denke nicht, dass die XX Kassette qualitativ der XT Kassette nachsteht.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

das tut sie nicht, aber es ist nunmal ein verschleißteil was langfristig sehr ins geld geht weil es relativ häufig getauscht werden muss.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und dir im Gelände die riesige Grip-Differenz zwischen Leichtbau-Race-Reifchen und ordentlichen (aber auch schweren) "Männerreifen" errutscht hast ...


 
Oh ja. Ich suche seit November 2010 eine leichte und gute Reifen / Schlauch- oder Milchkombination. Gibt es nicht. Am Reifengewicht kann man nicht sparen, wenn man auch AM fahren will und eine gewisse Pannensicherheit und Zweckmässigkeit voraussetzt.

LG
Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

Raceking war zumindest bei trockenheit immer ganz ok. Ansonsten fiele mir der Nobby Nic ein, aber eben auch nur bei trockenheit.


----------



## Markusso (14. Januar 2011)

Eugen, gibts doch: IRC Mythos XC (top Allrounder, guter Grip in allern Lagen. auch im Schlamm, läuft sehr leicht, fällt aber aber schmal aus, ca 530g)

Raceking: No way! !a liegen ja Welten sogar zum NoNi dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Januar 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Stimm Dir zu, was Kurbel und Tretlager angeht, da ist das sehr wichtig! Mitm weichgefahrenen Rahmen brauchst keine Rennen mehr fahren...



"Weich" gefahrene Rahmen gibt es nur in Rennradfahrer Märchen. 

Wenn "weich" fahren möglich wäre, müßten sich Lenker, Vorbauten, Sattelstützen, Naben, Federgabeln (Stand-und Tauchrohre, Krone/Schaft) auch "weich" fahren lassen. Ein Lenker, der weich wurde bevor er brach, ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

rein theoretisch gibt es das, z.B. bei Baustahl (niederfeste Stähle mit geringem C-Anteil). Wenn du dir den E-Modul Grafen anguckst, dann hast du eine erst ne sehr steile Kurve die dann urplötzlich extrem abflacht bevor die Zugspannung so groß wird das das Material reißt. Stahl kann also durch gewisse belastungen schon weich werden, wie das mit Aluminium aussieht weiß ich nicht auswendig.


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Januar 2011)

OMG

Zugversuch nicht verstanden oder?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

In wiefern?


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Januar 2011)

Für welche Lastfälle besitzt der Zugversuch Gültigkeit?
Für welche Werkstoffe ist diese Kurve typisch?
In welchem Bereich befinden wir uns, wenn die Kruve abflacht?
Auf was bezieht sich ein "weich fahren"?

Ansonsten weich fahren ist durchaus möglich. Bei Alu kann es durchaus sein, dass das Gefüge dank wechselnder Lasten die auch recht nah an die elastische Belastungsgrenze kommen geschädigt wird. Verschiedene Knetlegierungen "reparieren" diese Schäden mit der Zeit, was jedoch dazu führt, dass das Gefüge zunehemd überaltert und damit seine mechanischen Eigenschaften verliert. Wobei das wirklich selten ist und nicht annähernd so oft vor kommt wie es als Begründung für ein neues Rad.
Bei Carbon könnte man es mit einem alterndem Harz begründen, wobei das weniger ein allgemeines Phänomein sein sollte als ein eindeutiges Zeichen für mangelnde Qualität.
Bei Stahl muss man sich schon sehr anstrengen, damit eine Schwächung durch dynamische Belastungen hinbekommt. Es geht und Stahl altert auch, nur würden die Rahmen die so schwach ausgelegt sind, dass sie spürbare Alterungserscheinungen innerhalb typischer Strecken aufweisen viel eher bei nem zu hart angefahrenem Schlagloch kollabieren.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

Edit:
1.) Normalspannungen, keine Schubspannungen
2.) vorallem bei Stählen mit niedrigem C-Anteil, Alu und Kupferlegiernungen (habe nachgeschaut)
3.) Beim Überschreiten der oberen Streckungsgrenze (R(eH)), danach Lüdersdehnung
4.) inetwa das was auch du schreibst. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich habe es so verstanden, dass unterhalb R(eH) das ganze elastisch ist, man könnte also vermuten dass durch große, dynamische Lasten nahe R(eH) vielleicht soetwas wie ermüdung stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (14. Januar 2011)

Klar solang du dynamisch öfter nah an Re rann kommst bekommste nen klassischen Dauerbruch, Wöhler lässt grüßen. Ok dabei wird der Rahmen auch weich, aber die Häufigkeit von Dauerbrüchen müsste wesentlich höher sein, wenn Rahmen aufgrund von Anrissen wirklich deshalb weicher werden. Zudem wäre das wunderbar nachweisbar.
Was wiederrum zu ner riesen Welle geführt hätte, da ganz offenbar sehr sehr sehr viele Rahmen ab Werk erbärmlich unterdimensioniert wären (ok sind sie mitunter). Deswegen schließe ich den klassischen Dauerbruch mal aus. Auch würde der Rahmen bei sowas recht schnell weich werden und es würden sich Schäden zeigen, wie sie hier im Forum öfter zu sehen sind (Suche: Das sind die Threads bei denen sich dann gezofft wird, ob es helle ist nen Rahmen zu schweißen/kleben etc.). In solch einem Fall wäre es wie gesagt recht leicht die Ursache aus zu machen.

Bleibt ne Gefügeschädigung die man auf verschieden Art und Weise zwar hinbekommt, aber es bleibt unwahrscheinlich.

Kurzum: Theoretisch gehts, praktisch kommt es nur selten vor und wenn dann meist nicht bei den Leuten die in Foren die Theorie dazu durchkauen (außer die Langstreckenfahrer haben sich dank eines brechenden Rahmens für paar Monate selber abgeschossen)


Nachtrag per Edit
Zur Theorie: Habs selber nochmal angeschaut. Stimmt ja, Alulegierungen haben tatsächlich so ne Abflachung der Spannungs-Dehnungskurve. Da ist man dann aber schon dicke im plastischem Bereich und in meinem Studienbrief steht da handschriftlich festgehalten, dass es keine all zu gute Idee ist diesen Bereich bei der Bauteilauslegung mit nutzen zu wollen. Das hat dann auch nix mit weich werden über ne gewisse Zeit zu tun sondern ist Kaltverformung bzw. Schrottproduktion in Reinstform^^


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

> Klar solang du dynamisch öfter nah an Re rann kommst bekommste nen klassischen Dauerbruch


Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, das es genau darum ginge, weil von gebrochenen lenkern die Rede war. Genau das hat nämlich unser Prof in einer Einführungsveranstaltung mal als beispiel genommen, weil es wohl mal jemanden gab, der den Lenker mit konstant sehr dünner Wandung gebaut haben soll, woraufhin dieser dann der Schubspannung an der Vorbauklemmung nachgegeben hätte.

Wie auch immer, ich habs auch noch nie erlebt, weder beim Rahmen noch bei den Komponenten. Und die auslegung so dicht an R(eH) zu bemessen ist sowieso eine Todsünde. Da fahr ich vorallem im AM/Enduro/FR breich lieber 1kg Alu mehr durch die Gegend als mich ungespitzt in den boden zu rammen...


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

Achja, was mich mal interesieren würde ist ob FVKs nicht gegenüber direkter Sonneneinstrahlung empfindlich sein könnten? Gibt es da Erfahrungen, v.a. wie die Matrix da auf Dauer reagiert?


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Januar 2011)

Normal sollte die Matrix gegenüber UV-Strahlen stabilisiert sein. Real gibt es zumindest einen haufen Produkte die sich im Sonnelich ins gelbliche verfärben, was schonmal kein soooo überragendes Qualitätsmerkmal ist aber es hält normalerweise trotzdem. Wenn Lack drauf ist bietet es sich auch immer an, diesem eine UV filternde Wirkung zu verpassen.

Was Lenker angeht oder generell Fahrradteile angeht, da wird oft einfach rumprobiert. Zumindest habe ich immer wieder das Gefühl, dass da eher über den Daumen gepeilt wird als einen Konstruktionsvorgang nach Lehrbuch durch zu ziehen.


----------



## Schwitte (15. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Raceking war zumindest bei trockenheit immer ganz ok. Ansonsten fiele mir der Nobby Nic ein, aber eben auch nur bei trockenheit.



2011er NN schon gefahren?
Hab ihn drauf. Spürbare Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorgänger.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Und so sehen die Facts in etwa aus ( der Test ist nicht ganz aktuell, die Gabeln sind aber durchaus vergleichbar ):

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...untain-und-enduro-im-test.383423.2.htm?skip=1

B = Brems- , T = Torsions- , S = Seitensteifigkeit

RS Reba Team 1640g
B:193.8 NM T:22.2 NM S:146.4 NM pro Grad

Magura Durin Race 100 1475g
B:170.3 NM T:20.8 NM S:128.0 NM pro Grad

Das gibt in diesem Beispiel für 165g weniger Gewicht 10+ % weniger Steifigkeit.

Grüsse,
Eugen

p.s. zum Vergleich noch eine RS SID Worldcup von damals ( und das ist noch nicht so lange her ) mit 1449g:
B:150.7 NM T:19.2 NM S:117.8 NM pro Grad

Ouch.


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Januar 2011)

Wieso "ouch"? Das schöne an den Werten ist ja, für den Leser (und wie es scheint oftmals auch für den Autor) sind diese Werte zwar ein Anhaltspunkt zum Vergleich aber es wird eigentlich nie ein Bezug zur Realität hergestellt. Da werden zwar Werte gemessen, aber es fehlt zumindest mal ein Satz welche Belastungen beim Fahren tatsächlich getragen werden muss.

Da wird in den Artikeln wie üblich irgendwas als wissenschaftlich verkauft und an sich ist es recht wertlos. Tu dir einen gefallen und sieh Saftblätter als Kundeninformation (Werbung) mit mehr sinnlosem und pseudowissenschaftlichem Gelaber.


----------



## uli49 (15. Januar 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> 2011er NN schon gefahren?
> Hab ihn drauf. Spürbare Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorgänger.



Als ob da was zugehört.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Als ob da was zugehört.


 
Was ??? Erzähl mal, bitte ...


----------



## uli49 (15. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Was ??? Erzähl mal, bitte ...



Wenn Du hier länger mitliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass den kaum jemand mag. Wenn man überlegt, wieviel Gummibäume für diesen Reifen gewordenen Sondermüll sterben mussten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (15. Januar 2011)

> Reifen gewordenen Sondermüll


Meinst du nicht eher Sondermüll gewordener Reifen?
Wie auch immer, ich finde den 09er/10er NN eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, ehrlichgesagt vermute ich, dass inzwische sehr viele hier den Reifen nur deshalb schlecht finden, weil andere das auch tun. Es wird halt nie so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird...


----------



## Markusso (15. Januar 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wieso "ouch"? Das schöne an den Werten ist ja, für den Leser (und wie es scheint oftmals auch für den Autor) sind diese Werte zwar ein Anhaltspunkt zum Vergleich aber es wird eigentlich nie ein Bezug zur Realität hergestellt. Da werden zwar Werte gemessen, aber es fehlt zumindest mal ein Satz welche Belastungen beim Fahren tatsächlich getragen werden muss.
> 
> Da wird in den Artikeln wie üblich irgendwas als wissenschaftlich verkauft und an sich ist es recht wertlos. Tu dir einen gefallen und sieh Saftblätter als Kundeninformation (Werbung) mit mehr sinnlosem und pseudowissenschaftlichem Gelaber.



Das muss man noch mal zitieren, besser kann mans nicht formulieren.


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher Sondermüll gewordener Reifen?
> Wie auch immer, ich finde den 09er/10er NN eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, ehrlichgesagt vermute ich, dass inzwische sehr viele hier den Reifen nur deshalb schlecht finden, weil andere das auch tun. Es wird halt nie so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird...




Bin genau der Meinung. Ich kann bei meinen NN s nichts negatives feststellen, außer den Schwalbetypischen Verschleiß.

Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

*Wow !*

Komme gerade von meiner ersten Seerunde ( Scylla, Du stellst Dir das ganz sicher anders vor als es ist  ) zurück und bin begeistert. Die Runde um den See selbst ( Greifensee ) ist etwas über 20km, genug um das Radl ein wenig testen zu können.

Grösse, Geometrie und Einstellung passen, nichts wackelt, knarzt oder wirkt unsteif. Wenn ich von zuhause Richtung See fahre, hab ich erst mal 2 km mit 10% Gefälle bergab, konnte auch so die Bremsen schon ein wenig einbremsen und testen. Sie haben einen sauber definierten Druckpunkt, sind sehr gut dosierbar und packen gewaltig zu, wenn man das möchte. Mit der 180/160er Bremsscheibenkombination scheint Ihr sehr recht zu haben, merke bis jetzt keine Nachteile gegenüber 203/160er.

Ich hatte noch nie ein so gutes Radl und obwohl es zur Zeit noch ca. 700g zu schwer ist ( es wiegt jetzt 10050g ) mit Sigma 2009 und seinen Halterungen, Sensoren und Magneten, ist es jetzt schon sehr agil und macht einen riesen Spass. Die 700g ergeben sich aus fehlenden Teilen: Carbon Sattelstütze, Carbon Lenker, SRAM XX Kassette, 1410g Laufradsatz und anderer Bereifung. Das alte Zielgewicht war 9150g incl. allem, auch Sigma, das neue ist 9300g - 9350g zugunsten besserer und pannensicherer Bereifung, es soll ja ein sorglos Radl sein und bleiben. Reifen werden nun Nobby Nic 2011 26 x 2.1 plus Michelin Latex Schläuche, 130g pro Stück. Relativ Pannensicher, so wie ich hoffe.

An den Führungen für die vordere Bremsleitung und die Gabel-Lenkerbedienung kann sich RS von Magura was abschauen, ich finde Magura hat die Leitungsführungen wesentlich besser gelöst. Habe für die Remotebedienung der Gabel am Lenker ebenfalls einen Gore sealed low friction Zug verbaut.

Ebenfalls gut scheint mir der S.D.G Formula FXR Sattel mit Titangestell zu sein ( 285mm x 145mm, 220g ). Auf jeden Fall viel besser als der SQ-Lab 610. Ich hatte mit Ergon Griffen und 6 Grad Kröpfung am Trek Lenker Einschlafen der kleinen Finger. Mit dem Ritchey 9 Grad Kröpfung Lenker und Ritchey Schraubgriffen ist das jetzt weg. 

XTR 2011 3/10 -fach Gruppe ist ebenfalls für mich perfekt. Schnell und präzise, fast wie ein Uhrwerk. Freu mich schon sehr auf die ersten Fahrten im Wald und leichterem Gelände. Erst dann kann ich sagen, ob Übersetzungen fehlen, so wie manche behaupten.

Ich hoff, Ihr hattet auch so einen schönen Tag  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

Ràume mal wieder etwas auf ( siehe Sig. ). Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen was dabei.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Schwitte (17. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Reifen werden nun Nobby Nic 2011 26 x 2.1 plus Michelin Latex Schläuche, 130g pro Stück. Relativ Pannensicher, so wie ich hoffe.



Nobby Nic in 2.1, warum so schmal? Dann lieber vorne einen 2.25 und hinten einen etwas rollwiederstandsärmeren Reifen wählen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

Ich habe keinen besonderen Grund für die relativ schmale Dimensionierung. Fahre einfach zur Zeit Rocket Ron UST auf diesem Rad in 2.1 , bin sehr zufrieden und werde keine UST Reifen mehr auf dem neuen LRS fahren können. So denke ich, der Nobby Nic sollte in dieser Dimension mit Schlauch auch gut zu fahren sein.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

Was wird nun aus dem Trek 6700 ( mit 21.5 Zoll Rahmenhöhe viel zu gross für mich ) ?

Nun, ich konnte den Rahmen mit der Gabel verkaufen und habe einen passenden Drössiger H-SL in 19 Zoll (Alu), Farbe nachtblau bestellt. Der bekommt die RS Reba SL U-Turn von 2010, die jetzt in einer Ecke steht und die meisten XT Teile vom Trek. Als Brems- und Schalthebel möchte ich allerdings mittelfristig die XTR 2011 verwenden.

Dieses Rad wird etwas schwerer und ist dann auch eher für AM in Innsbruck gedacht, wo das Rad auch durchaus mal ins Gelände krachen kann so es denn sein muss, wenn ich mal absteige  . Der Rahmen sollte Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein. Das Drössiger wird im Laufe der Zeit die Teile erhalten, welche ich beim BeOne über die Zeit upgrade. Im Moment gibt es aber nichts upzugraden, das BeOne ist ja ganz neu.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen besonderen Grund für die relativ schmale Dimensionierung. Fahre einfach zur Zeit Rocket Ron UST auf diesem Rad in 2.1 , bin sehr zufrieden und werde keine UST Reifen mehr auf dem neuen LRS fahren können. So denke ich, der Nobby Nic sollte in dieser Dimension mit Schlauch auch gut zu fahren sein.
> 
> Freundliche Grüsse,
> Eugen



Welche Felge wirds denn jetzt? Ich dachte, du wolltest eine ZTR Crest haben? doch eine andere??... weil du meinst, keine tubeless Reifen mehr fahren zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

Es werden die Acros .74 Naben mit CX-Ray Speichen und Crest-Felgen, wie geplant, von Felix. Glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, NoTubes Felgen und UST ohne Milch geht nicht.

Geht denn das ? Das wäre ja der Oberknüller  .

LG Eugen


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2011)

ausprobieren


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2011)

Warum soll das nicht gehen? 

Ich habe auch schon mal zum Spaß Tubeless Reifen ohne Milch drin mit der Standpumpe im Schneckentempo aufgepumpt. Ging. Ich habe quasi das halbe Notubes Sortiment im Keller: Alpine, Crest, Flow, und demnächst noch die Alpha 

Kommt halt auch auf den Reifen an. Fat Albert UST auf Flow , Muddy Mary UST auf Flow , Larsen TT Lust auf Alpine , Minion DHUST auf Flow 
Ob Nobby Nick UST auf Crest ohne Milch dicht wird weiß ich nicht, aber warum probierst du's nicht einfach aus?

PS: warum eigentlich unbedingt ohne Milch?? Macht imho keinen großen Sinn. Klar haben die Tubeless Reifen eine dickere Karkasse, aber wenn dann doch mal ein Durchstich kommt, bist du ohne Milch eben schon wieder am Schlauch einziehen. Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, dann nimm lieber einen normalen (nicht UST) Reifen und zieh den mit Milch ohne Schlauch auf. Macht für mich mehr Sinn. Auf der Crest habe ich Michelin Wild Rockr 2.25 in der Normal-Version mit Milch. Hält auch.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht gehen?
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mal zum Spaß Tubeless Reifen ohne Milch drin mit der Standpumpe im Schneckentempo aufgepumpt. Ging. Ich habe quasi das halbe Notubes Sortiment im Keller: Alpine, Crest, Flow, und demnächst noch die Alpha
> 
> ...


 
Diese Info ist für mich Gold wert , danke, super.

Ich werde das Thema Milch sicher nicht ignorieren und es mal ausprobieren, jedoch habe ich so eine sorglos Kombo wie Shimano 775er XT UST Laufräder ( 1680g ) und UST Reifen nicht gekannt. Die Reifen verlieren kaum Luft ( aufpumpen so alle 4 Wochen mal ) und wirken ziemlich robust. Bei Milch schreckt mich noch ein wenig die Austrocknung ab, alle 3 Monate solls ja dann wieder losgehen mit dem Nachfüllen. Schläuche möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden und hatte Deine Info bei der Nobby Nic / Michelin Latex Schlauch Config noch nicht.

You made my day  .

LG Eugen


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2011)

freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte 

wenn du die variante "normaler reifen + milch" probieren willst, solltest du noch ein paar dinge beachten:

wie gut der reifen dicht hält ist von reifen zu reifen unterschiedlich. manche gehen super, andere gar nicht. hängt davon ab, wie stramm der reifen auf der felge sitzt. je strammer desto besser. ich hatte z.b. mal einen ardent probiert, der zum verzweifeln nicht dicht zu bekommen war. wild rock'r geht dafür absolut problemlos. der nobby nick wäre schon einen versuch wert. evtl nochmal an passender stelle posten, vielleicht hat's ja schon mal jemand ausprobiert.

weil es eben doch kein ust reifen mit extra verstärkten reifenwulsten ist, klappt das montieren nicht ganz so einfach. da sind meistens ein paar kniffe nötig: erst mal die felgenflanken mit spüliwasser o.ä. (gibts auch von schwalbe als "montagefluid" ) einseifen, damit der reifen besser drauf flutschen kann... dann den reifen ganz normal mit einem schlauch montieren und aufpumpen damit sich der reifenwulst sauber in die felge legen kann... luft wieder ablassen und den reifen an einer (!) seite vorsichtig wieder von der felge lösen. dabei aufpassen, dass er auf der anderen seite nicht wieder aus dem felgenhorn springt... schlauch rausnehmen, tubelessventil reinsetzen (am besten vorher auch noch kurz in die milch tauchen), ausreichend milch in den mantel kippen (100 - 120 ml für 2.25er reifen)... offene reifenflanke wieder auf die felge heben... schnell (!) aufpumpen auf einen hohen druck (z.b. 4 bar) bis sich der reifen komplett in die felge gesetzt hat.... luft wieder auf einen "fahrbaren" druck ablassen und den reifen noch ein paar mal schwenken und rotieren, damit sich die milch verteilt

das aufpumpen funktioniert am besten an der tankstelle mit einem von den "alten" druckluftgeräten (also die "dummen" tragbaren geräte, die einfach mehr oder weniger luft kennen. die pumpstationen bei denen man den luftdruck voreinstellen kann, pumpen meistens zu langsam). oder je nach reifen und etwas schweißtreibender auch mit einer guten standpumpe.

bei richtigen ust reifen gebe ich übrigens höchstens die hälfte der milch rein  brauchts ja nicht um den reifen dicht zu bekommen, sondern nur um durchstiche zu reparieren

PS: die milch sollte man tatsächlich alle paar monate mal nachfüllen, weil sie austrocknet. ist aber kein großes problem, weil du das auch über die ventile erledigen kannst. musst halt aufpassen, dass du dir gleich tubeless-ventile mit herausnehmbaren ventileinsatz kaufst. am besten nicht (!) die notubes ventile, die halten nicht so gut dicht (der gummi-pinöpel auf der innenseite ist etwas minimalistisch dimensioniert). mavic oder dt sind ganz gut. milch kannst du aber ruhig von notubes nehmen. die ist imho am besten.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (18. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (7. April 2011)

Das BeOne ist fertig.

Mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Sigma 2209 und Klingel  ist das Gewicht *8935g*.

Die Laufräder sind steif mit guten Naben, Reifen sind RoRo 2.1 vorne und hinten.

Es könnte noch locker 550g leichter werden, das werde ich aber nicht machen da dann die Stabilität und / oder Steifigkeit darunter leiden könnte. So ist es ein ehrliches, grundsolides Sorglos-Radl geworden.

Ich danke allen, die mich beraten und mir geholfen haben.

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (8. April 2011)

Ich finde du solltest jetzt zum Abschluss nochmal ein Bild, oder auch mehrere, mit ein paar Details zeigen.


----------



## memphis35 (8. April 2011)

Jepp , her mit den Fotos

Mfg  35


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. April 2011)

Fotos kommen am Wochenende, vorher werden die Bremsleitungen noch gekürzt und das Radl geputzt.

Ich bin wirklich happy mit dem Bike und freu mich auf Euer Feedback nach den Bildern.

Grüsse und bis bald,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (9. April 2011)

Das freut mich schon mal ebenfalls.


----------



## scylla (9. April 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Sigma 2209 und Klingel  ist das Gewicht *8935g*.



Wow, das ist mal eine Ansage... vor allem wenns dazu noch steif und stabil ist (preiswert kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dranhängen ).

Fotos


----------



## damonsta (9. April 2011)

Das ist doch 0815 und nix Besonderes. Preiswert ist es aber sicher, die Komponenten sind ja ihren Preis wert.


----------



## tuubaduur (9. April 2011)

geiler thread, selten so gerne was gelesen.
allen beteiligten ein danke schön für die kurzweile.

jetzt braucht es bitte noch bilder. bitte keine aufnahmen mit gegenlicht. danke!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (10. April 2011)

Und hier die Bilder  . Weitere und grössere Bilder vom BeOne findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum BeOne Custom April 2011. Das Bike steht zur Gewichtsmessung auf zwei gleichen Küchenwaagen  .

Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Sonntag.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Piktogramm (10. April 2011)

Ist ja noch ganz nett geworden.

Nur eins ist wirklich arg merkwürdig. Du hast schon nen etwas hohes Spacertürmchen und dann montierst du den Vorbau negativ... Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso sich sowas eingebürgert hat. Aber Vorbau positiv verkleinert bei gleicher Lenkerposition den Spacerturm und schaut besser aus. Zudem würde der Übergang Steuerrohr-Vorbau einen konischen Spacer vertragen. Das entschärft den Spacerturm optisch merklich und dürfte mit nem positiven Vorbau dann ausreichen.s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (10. April 2011)

Danke !

Der negative Vorbau hat keinen besonderen Grund, mir gefällt das Bike so besser.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2011)

sattelstütze, sattel und spacerturm finde ich etwas unglücklich.
habe zwar auch den vorbau negativ und spacer drunter, aber ich fahre einen flatbar und keine low riser.

die schalt- und bremsgriffe wären bei mir auch etwas weiter innen montiert.

ich denke du wolltest die züge kürzen?!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (10. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sattelstütze, sattel und spacerturm finde ich etwas unglücklich.
> habe zwar auch den vorbau negativ und spacer drunter, aber ich fahre einen flatbar und keine low riser.
> 
> die schalt- und bremsgriffe wären bei mir auch etwas weiter innen montiert.
> ...


 
Hi,

Die Züge sind gekürzt, brauche die Bremsleitungs- und Schaltzuglängen für Volleinschlag nach rechts. Die Sattelstütze hat zuviel Versatz, bräuchte eine 15mm und konnte aber keine finden die mir gefällt. Der Sattel passt für mich, das war mir erst mal das wichtigste und mit dem Low-Rizer schlafen mir die Finger nicht ein.

Zum Gewicht:

Das Radl wiegt so wie auf den Fotos 8930g

Der Sigma 90g
Der Sattel 220g
Die Gabel 1400g
Der LRS 1410g
Der Lenker 151g
Die Sattelstütze 181g
Die Reifen 445g

Alleine durch leichtere Teile und ohne Sigma könntest Du hier zu noch fairen Preisen auf 8200g kommen. Dann ist aber immer noch eine MTB 3 x 10 Schaltung mit 11-36 Kassette, eine XTR Trail mit 180/160 Magura Storm SL Scheiben, eine 770g Kurbel, 114g Schraubgriffe und eine Klingel  verbaut. Sub 8k wären kein Problem, dann wäre es aber nicht mehr das Radl das ich möchte.

Und deshalb bin ich raus aus dem Leichtbauthread  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## InoX (10. April 2011)

Genau so muss man das sehen. Es ist dein Rad und nicht das des Forums. Wir konnten ja immerhin teilweise schlimmeres verhindern und das Ergebnis ist doch recht ansehnlich geworden. Mir gefällts im Großen und Ganzen und dir auch, das ist das Wichtigste.
Mein Sattel wiegt auch 210g und ist den meisten zu schwer. Er passt mir aber und muss deswegen leider bleiben 

Grüße Inox


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (10. April 2011)

Danke !

Das zweite Hardtail für Innsbruck wird ein wenig schwerer ( ca. 1kg, eher etwas weniger ) , wird aber auch in härterem Gelände gefahren und ist bald fertig.

Unterschiede:

Rahmen Alu Drössiger H-SL ( +500g )
Federgabel Rock Shox Reba SL U-Turn 80 - 120mm ( +300g )
Schwerere Sattelstütze und Lenker ( +75g )
Schwerere Pedale ( +90g )
Schwerere Reifen ( Nobby Nic 2.1 2011 Evo TR, insgesamt +40g )
Leichterer LRS ( Novatec Naben und Alpine Felgen -20g )

Der Rest ist annähernd identisch.

Bin sehr zufrieden und freu mich einfach über beide Bikes  . Mein Fazit bzw. was ich gelernt habe: Schwerere Fahrer ( ich wiege 82kg ) benötigen schwerere Bikes. Unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche bestimmen ebenfalls das Gewicht. Für mich ist das schwer ok  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## StratosRider (25. September 2011)

Ich finde das Rad auch gelungen. 
Und Leichtbau fängt doch IMMER da an, wo man es SELBER will, oder?
Bin erst recht neu hier, aber wenn es Menschen gibt, die meinen die "Weisheit des Leichtbaus" zu sein, frahe ich mich, warum diese Zeitgenossen sich hier einmischen...

Ich wiege 95kg, fahre ein Carbon HT, XX und R1 un finde gegenüber meine 13,2kg Alu HT habe ich mit dem Umbau schon Leichtbau betrieben.
Zumal bei mir ALLES hält...


----------



## StratosRider (25. September 2011)

Oops, vergas zu erwähne das mein Kiste jetzt 9,2kg "schwer" ist...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. September 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Das zweite Hardtail für Innsbruck wird ein wenig schwerer ( ca. 1kg, eher etwas weniger ) , wird aber auch in härterem Gelände gefahren und ist bald fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Ja der liebe Leichtbau ... aus dem "Innsbruck Radl" ist mittlerweile ein Crosser mit MTB Rahmen geworden und ich nehm das Rad, das ich dort fahren möchte einfach mit, für mich die bessere Variante.

Ich bin mit dem Bike-Gewicht soweit runter gegengen bis sich alles nur mehr wabbelig angefühlt hat und dann eben mit dem Gewicht wieder rauf, jetzt stimmt alles für mich und mein Carbon Hardtail wiegt 8.9kg, alles ist steif wie es sein sollte, nichts verrutscht und ich kann sogar bequem sitzen  .

Ich denke Leichtbau per Forumsdefinition ist halt eine spezielle Fraktion unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys. Inwieweit ein z. Bsp. 7.2kg Bike von einem Fahrer mit 82kg noch artgerecht und sorglos bewegt werden kann ist ein ganz anderes Thema und ich würde sagen das geht nicht, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## StratosRider (26. September 2011)

Da stimme ich Dir zu Eugen, denn Leichtbau und Modellbau haen ja rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun.
Doch dachte ich lange Zeit (und musste mich eines besseren belehren lassen) das wir mit unserem Hobby einen hohen Grad an Toleranz aufgebaut haben

Doch passt wohl nicht jedem der Schuh.

Und wie du schon erwähntest, wenn´s leicht ist, und FÜR das Gewichtsverhältnis zum Fahrer passend, ist doch alles im Lack

Möchte mir nicht den allerwertesten aufressen, nur weil die 105g Carbonstütze plötzlich mein Gewicht nicht mehr mag...

Grüsse

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (26. September 2011)

Leichtbau freut nur einen, den der das sündhaft teure Zeugs verkauft.

14kg muss der Hobel nicht unbedingt wiegen. Aber ob nun 8,5kg oder 7,9 kg, da sind mir die vielen schönen Euros dann doch zu schade für, zumal die Differenz - mal ausgenommen an den Laufrädern - eh kein Mensch merkt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Matze1983 (26. September 2011)

Also ich habe am Anfang viel gelesen, ein paar Seiten übersprungen und mich durchgängig amüsiert. Danke! 
Sehe ich das richtig: Du baust dir ein Carbon-Hardtail auf, haust sündhaft teure Teile dran (oder hattest du die schon?) und fährst dann zum Händler um die Schaltung einstellen zu lassen? Also das wäre definitiv gegen meine Ehre 
Abgesehen davon, nicht böse gemeint: Schön finde ich es nicht...


----------



## fone (26. September 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Leichtbau freut nur einen, den der das sündhaft teure Zeugs verkauft.


und den, der spaß daran hat es aufzubauen. 

wer das nicht verstehen kann: p. P.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> und den, der spaß daran hat es aufzubauen.
> 
> wer das nicht verstehen kann: p. P.


 
Naja, dies ist nur eine Seite die Du betrachtest.

Hier im Forum ist allgemein eine sehr angenehme und hilfsbereite Atmosphäre und dann gibt es noch Kleinbonum  , die Leichtbauer. Hier wird kritisiert ( Spacerturm weg, andere Pedale, die Tachohalterung geht ja überhaupt nicht usw. ), gemobbt ( den werden wir schon noch rausekeln ) und gestritten ( siehe ... keine Stangenware ). Ich würde mir eine soziale Integration der Leichtbauer im Forum wünschen, gleich hilfsbereit, gleich verständnisvoll wie auch sonst überall hier. Habe kürzlich einem Mitglied per Forum geholfen, ein Schaltwerk anzubauen, er konnte es einfach nicht und hat es aber dann doch mit meiner Hilfe geschafft. Hat mich insgesamt 1 Stunde gekostet und ein Mensch war glücklich  . Warum also auch nicht im LBF ?

Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. September 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Anfang viel gelesen, ein paar Seiten übersprungen und mich durchgängig amüsiert. Danke!
> Sehe ich das richtig: Du baust dir ein Carbon-Hardtail auf, haust sündhaft teure Teile dran (oder hattest du die schon?) und fährst dann zum Händler um die Schaltung einstellen zu lassen? Also das wäre definitiv gegen meine Ehre
> Abgesehen davon, nicht böse gemeint: Schön finde ich es nicht...


 
Freut mich dass Du Deinen Spass hattest. Es war mein erstes Bike und ja, der Händler hat die Schaltung eingestellt und ich lernte beim Zusehen. Was hat das mit Ehre zu tun ? Ich bin nicht als Zweiradmechaniker auf die Welt gekommen.

However, siehe mein letztes Posting oberhalb.

Edit: Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen, Du findest mein MTB nicht schön. Hmmm ... es funktioniert super und ich mag es und mir gefällt es. Was tun  ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (26. September 2011)

man könnte sich ja auf folgendes einigen:

Ein Rad sollte so leicht sein wie man es persönlich für möglich hält, und so schwer wie man es persönlich für nötig hält. 

Alles weitere (das "wie man es persönlich...") ist Ansichtssache und zudem abhängig von Einsatzzweck, Bedürfnissen, und Geldbeutel des Besitzers.

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die Briefmarken sammeln. Würde ich selbst nicht tun, aber solange es Menschen gibt, die Spaß dran haben, finde ich es eine tolle Sache . Vielleicht fange ich ja irgendwann auch damit an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (26. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> man könnte sich ja auf folgendes einigen:
> 
> Ein Rad sollte so leicht sein wie man es persönlich für möglich hält, und so schwer wie man es persönlich für nötig hält.
> 
> ...


 
Bingo. Besser kann man es nicht sagen.

LG,
Eugen


----------



## Matze1983 (26. September 2011)

Also ich mache grundsätzlich alles selbst, für das nicht das Werkzeug fehlt... Ich sehe das auch eher so: Entweder bestelle ich es mir im Internet und mache den Kram selbst, oder ich gehe eben zum Händler, kaufe dann da aber auch meinen Kram. 
Ich hätte da ein ungutes Gefühl/schlechtes Gewissen mit Internetkram beim Händler aufzuschlagen.
Du scheinst ja im LBF-Forum nicht gerade auf Gegenliebe gestoßen zu sein  Bin ja noch relativ neu hier und habe nur ein bissl was überflogen. Es geht halt nur ums Gewicht, koste es, was es wolle. Deine Philosophie ist eine andere...


----------



## vitaminc (30. September 2011)

Außerdem: Bei nem Hobby is alles erlaubt!
Soll doch jeder machen was er will.


----------



## kungfu (1. Oktober 2011)

Amen !

Ich baue auch leicht, allerdings sind mir ein Grossteil der Typen im gleichnamigen Forum auch nicht wirklich sympatisch. Viele Poser die sich ums verrecken alles kaufen wo "light" drauf steht, auch wenn die Familie ab dem 20. hungert .
Habe erst vor kurzem einen Thread wegen "Carbonrahmen aus China aufgemacht", eine Person hat anständig geantwortet, sonst wollte mir niemand Tipps geben. Weder zur Versand, Fracht, Problematiken oder Hersteller.
Naja, die legen halt ihre Eier und brüten sie auf ewig aus.
Kann natürlich sein das ich unsympatisch bin, nicht auszuschließen .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Pimper (1. Oktober 2011)

> Außerdem: Bei nem Hobby is alles erlaubt!
> Soll doch jeder machen was er will.



Sorry, aber das geht ja mal garnicht. 

Man sollte in jedem Fall versuchen alle Menschen von sich selbst zu ueberzeugen und umzupolen. Erst dann weiss man mit Gewissheit, dass man recht hatte. 

Habe den Thread auch gerad erst gefunden. Dein Rad ist ganz ok. Aber die Vergleiche mit dem M3 und dem 335i auf der ersten Seite hinken nicht nur, sondern du hast Ihnen beide Beine mit der Axt abgeschlagen und sie anschliessend roh verspeist...


----------



## stscit04 (3. Oktober 2011)

"Fitnessfahrer" ist sicher ne Parodie und wir verstehen es nicht ;-) Das ist sowas wie freestyle-commedy und die Teilnehmer werden beobachtet ohne es zu ahnen...


----------



## tuubaduur (4. Oktober 2011)

stscit04 schrieb:


> "Fitnessfahrer" ist sicher ne Parodie und wir verstehen es nicht ;-) Das ist sowas wie freestyle-commedy und die Teilnehmer werden beobachtet ohne es zu ahnen...




 stimmt! aber das ganze ist so klasse das ich mich gerne dabei beobachten lasse und auf fortsetzung hoffe.


----------

